# CODE RED CODE RED!!!When you get a pm from me place your name on the list.



## DETROITPHA357

Communications will be made though PM's and phone calls. I just want to have a 1page name count without going through all the pm's. Lets have some fun.
Remember to post after you rec'v your pm.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)


----------



## shaggy

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (*what the hey*)


you got the pm right


----------



## shaggy

yesum master.......
:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> yesum master.......
> :r


Pass the word it's going down baby Shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sancho

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sancho said:


> Pm received


copy and paste the names.:tu:tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)


----------



## Old Sailor

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. Old Sailor


----------



## Mark THS

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS

Muaaaahaha


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. Old Sailor





Mark THS said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
> 5. Old Sailor
> 6. Mark THS
> 
> Muaaaahaha





White97Jimmy said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)


This is going to be fun.:bx:gn:mn:bx:gn:mn


----------



## Troop_lee

:tg:tg


----------



## snkbyt

o:fu be careful what you wish for Booker :hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> :tg:tg





snkbyt said:


> o:fu be careful what you wish for Booker :hn


yall stay the H$LL out of my our thread,its not for your kind.:bn:bn:bn
Can I have a MOD keep those2out&all other FL people...:bn:bn


----------



## KASR

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. KASR (found a loose rivet on the straight jacket...)


----------



## White97Jimmy

W00t! KASR's IN!

(Don't get hurt in the FL war like you did last time!)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> W00t! KASR's IN!
> 
> (Don't get hurt in the FL war like you did last time!)


he's with us now, were not going to let any1 mess with him..


----------



## rack04

Looks like your "team" has trouble counting. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

rack04 said:


> Looks like your "team" has trouble counting. :tu


----------



## rack04

This.....



> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
> 5. Old Sailor
> 6. Mark THS


and then this.....



> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
> 5. KASR (found a loose rivet on the straight jacket...)


:chk


----------



## KASR

D'oh! I clicked from a previous post:

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS 
7. KASR


----------



## DETROITPHA357

rack04 said:


> This.....
> 
> and then this.....
> 
> :chk


I need an account
Do u want to join my teamo


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> yall stay the H$LL out of my our thread,its not for your kind.:bn:bn:bn
> Can I have a MOD keep those2out&all other FL people...:bn:bn


Booker...........I thought LEOs weren't suppose to cry


----------



## Old Sailor

You will all pay the toll!!!


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> You will all pay the toll!!!


Booo........................................................................who


----------



## Ron1YY

Don't sweat it Alex, I have the addys of all on the list already :ss :tu

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> Booker...........I thought LEOs weren't suppose to cry We dont, we get down the LEO way


I promiss I wont hurt u because your a LEO:tu but u have to becareful of the people u hangout with



Ron1YY said:


> Don't sweat it Alex, I have the addys of all on the list already :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


snitches wear stiches and wind up in ditches, those [email protected]:r


----------



## Mark THS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> snitches wear stiches and wind up in ditches, those [email protected]:r


:r :r :r

Holy hell I did NOT just read that from Booker


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> Holy hell I did NOT just read that from Booker


This is the bomb sending azz kicking making people say uncle BOOKER, the Officer "B" your talking about is off tonite.


----------



## Mark THS

Is booker smoking some of that "evidence" tonight? :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Is booker smoking some of that "evidence" tonight? :r


:r:[email protected] nawwwwwww
I havent even had a smoke today let alone some of that stuff.:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> Don't sweat it Alex, I have the addys of all on the list already :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


:tg:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Don't sweat it Alex, I have the addys of all on the list already :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


me worried.......................................not in this life time


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I promiss I wont hurt u because your a LEO:tu but u have to becareful of the people u hangout with


give it your best shot Booker.......................did you not learn anything while in Orlando?


----------



## sailchaser

White97Jimmy said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)


5. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> yall stay the H$LL out of my our thread,its not for your kind.:bn:bn:bn
> Can I have a MOD keep those2out&all other FL people...:bn:bn


Just stirring the pot! :chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok guys, Who is the Baddest Dude on Bookers Team???? I need to make an example of someone!!!!!!!! :tu :ss :gn :hn :mn


Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Ok guys, Who is the Baddest Dude on Bookers Team???? I need to make an example of someone!!!!!!!! :tu :ss :gn :hn :mn
> 
> Ron


Insert cricket sounds here!


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Ok guys, Who is the Baddest Dude on Bookers Team???? I need to make an example of someone!!!!!!!! :tu :ss :gn :hn :mn
> 
> Ron


you mean "WE" .......................don't ya Ron


----------



## fireman43

Ron1YY said:


> Ok guys, Who is the Baddest Dude on Bookers Team???? I need to make an example of someone!!!!!!!! :tu :ss :gn :hn :mn
> 
> Ron


:tu


----------



## snkbyt

fireman43 said:


> :tu


works for me.........................................................................:r


----------



## Mark THS

sailchaser said:


> 5. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)


:hn Lets count correctly

:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Mark THS said:


> :hn Lets count correctly
> 
> :r


Looks like MI has their own form of Gorilla Math :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Ron1YY said:


> Ok guys, Who is the Baddest Dude on Bookers Team???? I need to make an example of someone!!!!!!!! :tu :ss :gn :hn :mn
> 
> Ron


What you talking about Ron?? No heros here.

_1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)_
5. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
6. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)


----------



## Ron1YY

Kayak_Rat said:


> What you talking about Ron?? No heros here.
> 
> _1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)_
> 5. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
> 6. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)


This just keeps getting better!!!!! Booker, So far, from the first post to this post, You already lost 3 team members :r :r :r

By this time tomorrow, you'll be the only one on your team :r :r :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## Mark THS

Kayak_Rat said:


> What you talking about Ron?? No heros here.
> 
> _1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)_
> 5. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
> 6. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)


Gaaaah you're killin me here :hn:r


----------



## Ron1YY

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS 
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)

There's a little help for you guys. Up in the north, the weather must be effecting your counting skills, and Zack played with too many sheep to count right!!!!! :r :r :r 


Ron


----------



## SmokeyJoe

1. *Detroitpha357* (Booker)
2. *Shaggy* (what the hey)
3. *Sancho* (Chris)
4. *White97Jimmy *(Fer Sheezy)
5. *Old Sailor*
6. *Mark THS* 
7. *KASR*
8. *Sailchaser*(Chris reporting in)
9. *kayak_rat*(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. *SmokeyJoe*... reporting for duty.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ron1YY said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
> 5. Old Sailor
> 6. Mark THS
> 7. KASR
> 8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
> 9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
> 
> There's a little help for you guys. Up in the north, the weather must be effecting your counting skills, and Zack played with too many sheep to count right!!!!! :r :r :r
> 
> Ron


Alright... time for *Team Booker* to get it all together. After comments like this (see above), I'll expect to be dining on gator tail and gator gumbo before this ends. :ss


----------



## DragonMan

1. *Detroitpha357* (Booker)
2. *Shaggy* (what the hey)
3. *Sancho* (Chris)
4. *White97Jimmy* (Fer Sheezy)
5. *Old Sailor*
6. *Mark THS*
7. *KASR*
8. *Sailchaser*(Chris reporting in)
9. *kayak_rat*(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. *SmokeyJoe*... reporting for duty
11. *DragonMan*

*Lets crank up the heat!!!*


----------



## wayner123

DragonMan said:


> 1. *Detroitpha357* (Booker)
> 2. *Shaggy* (what the hey)
> 3. *Sancho* (Chris)
> 4. *White97Jimmy* (Fer Sheezy)
> 5. *Old Sailor*
> 6. *Mark THS*
> 7. *KASR*
> 8. *Sailchaser*(Chris reporting in)
> 9. *kayak_rat*(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
> 10. *SmokeyJoe*... reporting for duty
> 11. *DragonMan*
> 
> *Lets crank up the heat!!!*


This is a perfect picture for team booker. It seems they are all talk (blowing smoke) and no action. After you guys assemble what I can only refer to as a dysfunctional A-Team, make sure to not blow too much smoke and get lost in the fog. :r

"I pity da fool" :r


----------



## SmokeyJoe

wayner123 said:


> This is a perfect picture for team booker. It seems they are all talk (blowing smoke) and no action. After you guys assemble what I can only refer to as a dysfunctional A-Team, make sure to not blow too much smoke and get lost in the fog. :r
> 
> "I pity da fool" :r


Hmmm... I've seen pics of some of the other guys... can I be "*Face*?" (Dirk Benedict) :tu









Doesn't Booker make a great *Hannibal*!?


----------



## Bigga Petey

1. *Detroitpha357* (Booker)
2. *Shaggy* (what the hey)
3. *Sancho* (Chris)
4. *White97Jimmy* (Fer Sheezy)
5. *Old Sailor*
6. *Mark THS*
7. *KASR*
8. *Sailchaser*(Chris reporting in)
9. *kayak_rat*(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. *SmokeyJoe*... reporting for duty
11. *DragonMan*
12. *Bigqa Petey *


----------



## Ron1YY

Bigga Petey said:


> 1. *Detroitpha357* (Booker)
> 2. *Shaggy* (what the hey)
> 3. *Sancho* (Chris)
> 4. *White97Jimmy* (Fer Sheezy)
> 5. *Old Sailor*
> 6. *Mark THS*
> 7. *KASR*
> 8. *Sailchaser*(Chris reporting in)
> 9. *kayak_rat*(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
> 10. *SmokeyJoe*... reporting for duty
> 11. *DragonMan*
> 12. *Bigqa Petey *


Hmmm. Let me get this straight.

We have Canada, MI(Really south Canada), OK, AR, NC.

Have you guys got any pride in country or state??? 

Canada, Aside from Beer, what does Canada have to worry about. :r
MI, again, what does Canada have aside from Beer. :r
OK, the only one there that scares me is Duck(See how she did KASR with all the pics!!). :r :r
AR, Nothing to worry about there as they are too busy chasing Sheep. :r
NC, can't really blame them for trying to prove something. Look at the swill they call BBQ. :r

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

SmokeyJoe said:


> Alright... time for *Team Booker* to get it all together. After comments like this (see above), I'll expect to be dining on gator tail and gator gumbo before this ends. :ss


I tried to not post a reply this morning...............BUT Joe did you not learn nothing from watching the "real deal war thread". I've already took out your leader and his Dad this past summer at the B&M when he came to see that big mouse in Orlando


----------



## RHNewfie

Call to duty huh? RHNewfie checking in!

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie


----------



## Perry72

Iv'e been watching this thread and wondering where it's going...

Guess I'll have to be patient...


----------



## ZYA_LTR

[

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR



Reporting for duty sir, sorry for the delayed response, i'm typing this on my way out the door, i've been doing crazy OT this weekedn. Fri-18hours, Sat-16 hours, Tonight- approx. 18-20 more.

Helluva check for holidays/credit card debt, but i'm already asleep on my feet.

Awaiting orders, already popped my cherry on my fist bomb, reloading for number 2.........Da Booker Bomb.


----------



## shaggy

Ron1YY said:


> Canada, Aside from Beer, what does Canada have to worry about. :r
> 
> Ron


exactly......we have nothing to worry about.......remeber the war of 1812????

dont forget it was us that burned ur whitehouse to the ground :chk

:r :r


----------



## Papichulo

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry:r:r:chk )


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> give it your best shot Booker.......................did you not learn anything while in Orlando?


:tg



wayner123 said:


> Just stirring the pot! :chk


:tg



Ron1YY said:


> Ok guys, *Who is the Baddest Dude on "Bookers" Team*???? I need to make an example of someone!!!this is a us thing, Booker doesnt have a team just friends and family:tg
> 
> Ron


Hey can I get a *MOD*:SM to step in here, these guys are in violation of cs code 07-1010.123 No posting in our thread:mn
Glad were pm'ing and doing the telecommunications thing.:bn


----------



## Spect

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry:r:r:chk ) 
16. Spect


----------



## icehog3

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness.


----------



## snkbyt

big deal..............................all I see is a hit list


----------



## smokehouse

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> big deal..............................all I see is a hit list


Blah blah blah.  :r


----------



## Papichulo

Just you wait Alex.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Blah blah blah.  :r


:r:r



snkbyt said:


> big deal..............................all I see is a hit list


its what u dont see is the problem(behind the scene)


icehog3 said:


> 16. icehog3 -*Yes, I'm down with The Sickness*.


It's now over:mn:mn


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Just you wait Alex.


been there done that.........................."hell hath no furry like a snake rubbed the wrong way"


----------



## Ron1YY

ILL., TX., and CO. joined the ranks!!!!! Now I'm curious enough to start gathering Intel......This is going to go from Bad Dream Ugly to Nightmare Ugly very Fast!!!!


Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> been there done that.........................."hell hath no furry like a snake rubbed the wrong way"


Who would want to rub a snake.


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Who would want to rub a snake.


WOW!!!!! I can go to the depths of the gutter with that one!!!!! :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> WOW!!!!! I can go to the depths of the gutter with that one!!!!! :r :r :r
> 
> Ron


yeah, yeah. Ron, I have something on order


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> WOW!!!!! I can go to the depths of the gutter with that one!!!!! :r :r :r
> 
> Ron


I went to the gutter and came up with this: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117002


----------



## wayner123

snkbyt said:


> big deal..............................all I see is a hit list


:tpd:

This is nothing more than scare tactics. All :BS and no real action.

I know, I'll just start a thread and have people add their name to it and it will "seem" like I am doing something. Great idea Booker!! Thanks!! :chk


----------



## CigarGal

So I got the pm-what's this about?

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal


----------



## wayner123

CigarGal said:


> So I got the pm-what's this about?


Read the post above you.

Booker has an ingenious idea to make people think he is up to something. It's brilliant really, but mostly just :BS.


----------



## Spect

Icehog skipped me on the list so I'll re-add.

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect


----------



## DETROITPHA357

CigarGal said:


> *So I got the pm-what's this about*?
> 18. Cigargal


Oh boy who done woke up the big dog, sounds like trouble now:hn:hn:hn



wayner123 said:


> Read the post above you. Im sure she did
> 
> Booker has an ingenious idea to make people think he is up to something. It's brilliant really, but mostly just :BS.


sounds like ya getting a lil scared, azzes out now.


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh boy who done woke up the big dog, sounds like trouble now:hn:hn:hn
> 
> sounds like ya getting a lil scared, azzes out now.


You really must be going mad. I haven't given the slightest idea of being scared.

And furthermore, who is scared of a list?? All this looks like to me is a roster for the Clubstogie :BS team.

:r
:r
:r


----------



## Troop_lee

I don't know about you guys............... But I'm getting sacred.

What could the scary Canadian be up too?? I think we better give up now.

Yeah Right!!


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> I don't know about you guys............... But I'm getting sacred.
> 
> What could the scary Canadian be up too?? I think we better give up now.
> 
> Yeah Right!!


Sure is alot of talk from FL who was owned by Texas. What will they ever do with a multi state attack.


----------



## icehog3

Spect said:


> Icehog skipped me on the list so I'll re-add.


Damed icehog!!! :r

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> This is nothing more than scare tactics. All :BS and no real action.
> 
> I know, I'll just start a thread and have people add their name to it and it will "seem" like I am doing something. Great idea Booker!! Thanks!! :chk


Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> You really must be going mad. I haven't given the slightest idea of being scared. ( but iam really scared)
> 
> And furthermore, who is scared of a list?? All this looks like to me is a roster for the Clubstogie :BS team.
> :r


How dare u use BS:BS and Clubstogie in the same statementoh boy im going to get that azz.



Troop_lee said:


> I don't know about you guys............... But I'm getting sacred. U should be scared
> 
> What could the scary Canadian be up too?? I think we better give up now.


Canadian cant wait until fire dayo



rack04 said:


> Sure is alot of talk from FL who was owned by Texas. What will they ever do with a multi state attack.


Hey Texas can we get some of that FL azz for a min. We will give it back when were done:r:r


----------



## BamaDoc77

sounds like fun...Booker is up to no good (again)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Sure is alot of talk from FL who was owned by Texas. What will they ever do with a multi state attack.


I haven't been owned by Texas, And I certainly haven't seen anything from you.

Wayne is correct; Booker is the Capitan of the Clubstogie :BS Team.


----------



## rack04

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Texas can we get some of that FL azz for a min. We will give it back when were done:r:r


No you may not. I'm not done yet. :tu


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> I haven't been owned by Texas, And I certainly haven't seen anything from you.
> 
> Wayne is correct; Booker is the Capitan of the Clubstogie :BS Team.


Your tone will soon change my friend. Monday is going to be a day you won't soon forget. Remember that MAW? TICK TICK BOOOOOOM!


----------



## stig

If I were a CS member that has been talking a lot of :BS:BS:BS this past week and living south of MI then I would be a little conscerned about the fate of my front porch and mailbox. KASR olone is the most bombingest bastage on the boards and I've seen the result of his work. There are truely a few masters of the bomb here and they all call him leader.

More hot air.


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Your tone will soon change my friend. Monday is going to be a day you won't soon forget. Remember that MAW? TICK TICK BOOOOOOM!


The MAW was 3 sticks you said you had. I'll take those three out of the bomb count then we'll access the damage.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BamaDoc77 said:


> sounds like fun...Booker is up to no good (again)!!!!!!!!!


pm sent


Troop_lee said:


> I haven't been owned by Texas, And I certainly haven't seen anything from you.
> 
> Wayne is correct; *Booker is the Capitan of the Clubstogie :BS Team.[/*QUOTE]


----------



## Ron1YY

stig said:


> If I were a CS member that has been talking a lot of :BS:BS:BS this past week and living south of MI then I would be a little conscerned about the fate of my front porch and mailbox. KASR olone is the most bombingest bastage on the boards and I've seen the result of his work. There are truely a few masters of the bomb here and they all call him leader.
> 
> More hot air.


Short memories I guess. KASR Surrendered to us the last time we went at it. I think it was a 40 pounder if I remember right

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Short memories I guess. KASR Surrendered to us the last time we went at it. I think it was a 40 pounder if I remember right
> 
> Ron


Sir Ron, you sent me a 40lber too and I still have not recovered. However, I have something in mind for you:ss


----------



## BamaDoc77

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BamaDoc77 said:


> 20*. BamaDoc77*


:rthis is starting to get out of hand. My Brothers are coming in on this now.:mn

I'll give yall a chance to give up, if not oh friggin well:cb:cb:cb


----------



## Mauirce

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 

This looks like big fun!!!!

I'd like to be the first to say that if Book bombs like he shoots (Pool that is!) LOL, Fla is gonna feel like Mich St. after Mich got done with'em this weekend.

Count me Fella's!:ss


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :rthis is starting to get out of hand. My Brothers are coming in on this now.:mn
> 
> I'll give yall a chance to give up, if not oh friggin well:cb:cb:cb


Give up?? For what? A list? Pardon me, but I am literally :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> Give up?? For what? A list? Pardon me, but *I am literally* :r


LOL:rI bet.


----------



## Mauirce

wayner123 said:


> Give up?? For what? A list? Pardon me, but I am literally :r


Psssst,

Let me let you in on a little secret,....:2

You might not wanna mess with one of the Masonic Bro's, you never know where one of his bro's and entire posse for that fact are gonna be at,...LOL

SASLMAO, (Smoking A Stogie Laughing My A _ _ off)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mauirce said:


> Psssst,
> 
> Let me let you in on a little secret,....:2
> 
> You might not wanna mess with one of the *Masonic Bro's*, you never know where one of his bro's and entire posse for that fact are gonna be at,...LOL
> 
> SASLMAO, (Smoking A Stogie Laughing My A _ _ off)


Oh boy he's messing up now:mn:mn:mn


----------



## Ron1YY

HOLY SH!T!!!!!! Maurice came out for this too!!!!!!! Now there's problems!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

Mauirce said:


> Psssst,
> 
> Let me let you in on a little secret,....:2
> 
> You might not wanna mess with one of the Masonic Bro's, you never know where one of his bro's and entire posse for that fact are gonna be at,...LOL
> 
> SASLMAO, (Smoking A Stogie Laughing My A _ _ off)


Yeah, not worried!!

Bring it, if you can!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> HOLY SH!T!!!!!! Maurice came out for this too!!!!!!! Now there's problems!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


:r:rU thought I was playing with ya:mn


Troop_lee said:


> Yeah, not worried!!
> 
> Bring it, if you can!
> PS: Im getting scared


:rU should be.


----------



## Mauirce

Ron1YY said:


> HOLY SH!T!!!!!! Maurice came out for this too!!!!!!! Now there's problems!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


 Greetings old friend, your last bomb Booker and I recieved was very well appeciated, hated we didn't get to meet you when we were in Fla, but considering it's about to be blown off the map, you can come and stay with us if you like.



Troop_lee said:


> Yeah, worried!!
> 
> Don't Bring it, if you can!


 Be Afraid, Be Very Afraid!

SASLMAO (Smoking a stogie laughing my A _ _ off)


----------



## Kidrock387

Hello,

My name is jon and im scary





1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North


----------



## Papichulo

Ron and Alex WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO???????????????????????????????/:r:r:r:chk


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> Ron and Alex WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO???????????????????????????????/:r:r:r:chk


Brent, you know your on the wrong team...... You should come over to the dark side.


----------



## Seanohue

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> Give up?? For what? A list? Pardon me, but I am literally :r


At the risk of repeating myself....

Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> At the risk of repeating myself....
> 
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah


wha ... ahhh ... how did you get in here? crap. Now I know things are serious!


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> wha ... ahhh ... how did you get in here? crap. Now I know things are serious!


This is a smack down on a few people. Now you bastages on the other list want an all out kaos.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> wha ... ahhh ... how did you get in here? crap. Now I know things are serious!


Don't worry Jeff, Endurance is the key to winning the war!!!!! I know IN and TX have the endurance, and me and the crew can hang in for a good while, the question is.....Can They???

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> This is a smack down on a few people. Now you bastages on the other list want an all out kaos.


Yes, Yes I do!!!!

Ron


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> wha ... ahhh ... how did you get in here? crap. Now I know things are serious!


JOIN US!!


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> JOIN US!!


:tpd: Join us Jeff!


----------



## icehog3

Papichulo said:


> :tpd: Join us Jeff!


Resistance is futile.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Eww, this looks like it's gonna get nasty.


----------



## Papichulo

jmcrawf1 said:


> Eww, this looks like it's gonna get nasty.


It is. Jeff is just kidding himself right now. And of all people TXMATT and Jason of TX joined them.


----------



## Old Sailor

Spend one night taking a :BS kickin on the water and this thread has gone wild, :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Spend one night taking a :BS kickin on the water and this thread has gone wild, :r


Ron started by saying something smart about my home boys from Canada and other states so Im calling on some of them to help me out with a lil something something:mn


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ron started by saying something smart about my home boys from Canada and other states so Im calling on some of them to help me out with a lil something something:mn


Be advised, I have been know to hit other countries just to see the reaction......:ss

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Be advised, I have been know to hit other countries just to see the reaction......:ss
> 
> Ron


u say something
Hey I thought I ask a *mod *to step in and stop them other guys from posting on our thread


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> u say something
> Hey I thought I ask a *mod *to step in and stop them other guys from posting on our thread


Ha HA!!!!!! I just found out that your crew can be bribed!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Ha HA!!!!!! I just found out that your crew can be bribed!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


:rNo they cant, there just being nice cause you've been around here for a while and 99.99% of the jungle like/love's you. dang now if I can just find that .1% that dont like ya.


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> u say something
> Hey I thought I ask a *mod *to step in and stop them other guys from posting on our thread


If they do that for you, then they should do that for us. And why would they do that?? 

and just in case you missed it.


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :rNo they cant, there just being nice cause you've been around here for a while and 99.99% of the jungle like/love's you. dang now if I can just find that .1% that dont like ya.


I know who it is!!!!!! Who was that guy that I bombed and made him buy a new humidor.....Twice!!!!! :ss :r

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> I know who it is!!!!!! Who was that guy that I bombed and made him buy a new humidor.....Twice!!!!! :ss :r
> 
> Ron


LOL I remember that:r:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :rNo they cant, there just being nice cause you've been around here for a while and 99.99% of the jungle like/love's you. dang now if I can just find that .1% that dont like ya.


Bribed I don't belive that is a word we use up here :ss


----------



## Ron1YY

sailchaser said:


> Bribed I don't belive that is a word we use up here :ss


Ha Ha HA!!!!!! I have access to everything you like, and can get what you dream of!!!!!!!:tu

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!! I have access to everything you like, and can get what you dream of!!!!!!!:tu
> 
> Ron


Ron, you know I can. In fact, I have something so special and unique you will be the cat's meow. Not only that, it is not even related to a cigar:ss


----------



## sailchaser

First you have to dream and second you've got to like something negative responses on 1 and 2.Nice Effort :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Seanohue said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
> 5. Old Sailor
> 6. Mark THS
> 7. KASR
> 8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
> 9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
> 10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
> 11. DragonMan
> 12. Bigqa Petey
> 13. RHNewfie
> 14. ZYA_LTR
> 15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
> 16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness.
> 17. Smokehouse
> 18. Cigargal
> 19. Spect
> 20. BamaDoc77
> 21. Mauirce
> 22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
> 23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
> 24. *RedBaron*


:tu

Ok crew look out for your strike operations (pm's). *Operation No More Florida in Affect*:gn:bx:SM:sl

*Color Codes: Red, Blue, Green, Yellow and Brown.* Some of you was asked to support 2different color codes (hope u can) if you cant not biggie your person will be fine.

Ok now that you have your orders lets have some fun the ClubStogie Way Baby:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Papichulo

I will be fine.


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tu
> 
> Ok crew look out for your strike operations (pm's). *Operation No More Florida in Affect*:gn:bx:SM:sl
> 
> *Color Codes: Red, Blue, Green, Yellow and Brown.* Some of you was asked to support 2different color codes (hope u can) if you cant not biggie your person will be fine.
> 
> Ok now that you have your orders lets have some fun the ClubStogie Way Baby:chk:chk:chk


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! I flick bigger boogers on windshield than your operation no more Florida!!!!!!!!!!:r :r :r

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! I flick bigger boogers Ron


Ok about what that has to do with this:r

PS: Hey Ron I just got a Pm from a welllllllll Knownnnnnnnn BOTL and if he post his name on our list it's officially overrrrrr:mn:mn:mn


----------



## jaymz

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
24. RedBaron*
25. Jaymz*, Don't forget me on the list - PM received ... Trigger cocked


----------



## Simplified

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
24. RedBaron
25. Jaymz
26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers


----------



## rack04

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
24. RedBaron
25. Jaymz
26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers
27. rack04 (flip-flopping to destroy Florida :tu)


----------



## RedBaron

here


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> 26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers


Uh oh, Sam is in the hizzouse!!! :tu


----------



## snkbyt

looks more like a herf hit list..........................I guess we'll have to wait and see what will be.....................................remember Booker, your Dad can't protect you this time!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> looks more like a herf hit list..........................I guess we'll have to wait and see what will be.....................................remember Booker, your Dad can't protect you this time!


Did some1say HERF????
I don't need my father, I got a list of people that got my back4life.... 
I'm sure IceHog won't let anything happen2me...


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Did some1say HERF????
> I don't need my father, I got a list of people that got my back4life....
> I'm sure IceHog won't let anything happen2me...


we shall see my LEO friend..........we shall see.........................bring your "A" game and a medic...you'll need both


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tu
> 
> Ok crew look out for your strike operations (pm's). *Operation No More Florida in Affect*:gn:bx:SM:sl
> 
> *Color Codes: Red, Blue, Green, Yellow and Brown.* Some of you was asked to support 2different color codes (hope u can) if you cant not biggie your person will be fine.
> 
> Ok now that you have your orders lets have some fun the ClubStogie Way Baby:chk:chk:chk


No More Florida?? Ironicly, that's exactly what you will be crying if you choose to mess with us.

"Please..... *no more, Florida..... *we can't handle it:hn" :r


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm sure IceHog won't let anything happen2me...


No way, Brother.  :bx


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> "Please..... *no more, Florida..... *we can't handle it:hn" :r


Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. :r


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm sure IceHog won't let anything happen2me...





icehog3 said:


> No way, Brother.  :bx


icehog3 will be too busy trying to get out from under the rubble & climb the large crater in his yard, to have anyone's back :hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> we shall see my LEO friend..........we shall see.........................bring your "A" game and a medic...you'll need both


As u wish.....



wayner123 said:


> No More Florida?? Ironicly, that's exactly what you will be crying if you choose to mess with us.
> 
> "Please..... *no more, Florida..... *we can't handle it:hn" :r


:r:r:r


----------



## DBall

Maybe I'm wrong, but NY is nowhere to be found on either thread...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DBall said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but NY is nowhere to be found on either thread...


I was trying to save some of my other heavy hitters for later but it looks like this is a all out war. Will u guys take my offer and join our team and do what ya known for doing.:tu


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but NY is nowhere to be found on either thread...


Your NY boy Mr. Maduro already got smacked around and went into hiding. You going to do the same??


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Your NY boy Mr. Maduro already got smacked around and went into hiding. You going to do the same??


Shit... I got no cause to hide, brother...  But now that the talking has begun:

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
24. RedBaron
25. Jaymz
26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers
27. rack04 (flip-flopping to destroy Florida :tu)
28. DBall (NY (and The Syndicate) is _not_ on the sidelines)

:tu


----------



## Darrell

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
24. RedBaron
25. Jaymz
26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers
27. rack04 (flip-flopping to destroy Florida :tu)
28. DBall (NY (and The Syndicate) is _not_ on the sidelines)
29. Darrell (of The Syndicate)

:chk


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Geez, by the looks of things, it's turning into FL versus pretty much everybody else, i wonder how they plan on weaseling out of this one.


----------



## zipper

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
24. RedBaron
25. Jaymz
26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers
27. rack04 (flip-flopping to destroy Florida :tu)
28. DBall (NY (and The Syndicate) is _not_ on the sidelines)
29. Darrell (of The Syndicate)
30. Zipper - Ending previous conscientious objector status in favor of shelling sandbox


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> Geez, by the looks of things, it's turning into FL versus pretty much everybody else, i wonder how they plan on weaseling out of this one.


we don't.....................how do y'all plan on weaseling out?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> we don't.....................how do y'all plan on weaseling out?


We dont Never will we back out.o


----------



## DriftyGypsy

icehog3 said:


> DETROITPHA357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure IceHog won't let anything happen2me...
> 
> 
> 
> No way, Brother.  :bx
Click to expand...

And who is covering Icehog's back... remember we Gypsy Pirates are a sneaky bunch... been known to rip hearts out...


----------



## snkbyt

DriftyGypsy said:


> And who is covering Icehog's back... remember we Gypsy Pirates are a sneaky bunch... been known to rip hearts out...


and snakes can go for the throat


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DriftyGypsy said:


> And who is covering Icehog's back... remember we Gypsy Pirates are a sneaky bunch... been known to rip hearts out...


Of couuse I got his back. Enough said:chk:chk
It feels strange talking smack2u but here we go.:fu:sl:bx:gn:tg:tg


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> and snakes can go for the throat


Snakes are no match for lions, I'll stomp all over them:chk:chk:chk


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Snakes are no match for lions, I'll stomp all over them:chk:chk:chk


bigger fish than you have tried and failed................like stated B4... "come get some"


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> bigger fish than you have tried and failed................like stated B4... "come get some"


U know it's also hard to talk trash or threaten you even if I know it's all for the fun of it. Dammmmm I really like u guys..... Must resist the love for me fellow leo and botl'ssssss..... u can do it booker....... just dont talk2them....:hn


----------



## Guest

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
24. RedBaron
25. Jaymz
26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers
27. rack04 (flip-flopping to destroy Florida :tu)
28. DBall (NY (and The Syndicate) is _not_ on the sidelines)
29. Darrell (of The Syndicate)
30. Zipper - Ending previous conscientious objector status in favor of shelling sandbox
31. SvilleKid - always ready to "help" a brother or two out


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> icehog3 will be too busy trying to get out from under the rubble & climb the large crater in his yard, to have anyone's back :hn


Dem's some awful big threats, Mister! 



DriftyGypsy said:


> And who is covering Icehog's back... remember we Gypsy Pirates are a sneaky bunch... been known to rip hearts out...


But Drifty...you like me!! Remember?? 



snkbyt said:


> and snakes can go for the throat


Et tu, Alex....et tu? 



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Of couuse I got his back. Enough said.


Don't I know it! 



SvilleKid said:


> 31. SvilleKid - always ready to "help" a brother or two out


Alright Cliff!!! :tu


----------



## gromit

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
24. RedBaron
25. Jaymz
26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers
27. rack04 (flip-flopping to destroy Florida :tu)
28. DBall (NY (and The Syndicate) is _not_ on the sidelines)
29. Darrell (of The Syndicate)
30. Zipper - Ending previous conscientious objector status in favor of shelling sandbox
31. SvilleKid - always ready to "help" a brother or two out
32. gromit - just got made as a Syndicate member and looking to make my bones :ss


----------



## Bigga Petey

Damn!
The coalition grows by the minute. 
How very cool! 
Florida is screwed. :hn


----------



## snkbyt

Bigga Petey said:


> Damn!
> The coalition grows by the minute.
> How very cool!
> Florida is screwed. :hn


dream on pal


----------



## Irons

gromit said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
> 5. Old Sailor
> 6. Mark THS
> 7. KASR
> 8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
> 9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
> 10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
> 11. DragonMan
> 12. Bigqa Petey
> 13. RHNewfie
> 14. ZYA_LTR
> 15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
> 16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness.
> 17. Smokehouse
> 18. Cigargal
> 19. Spect
> 20. BamaDoc77
> 21. Mauirce
> 22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
> 23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
> 24. RedBaron
> 25. Jaymz
> 26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers
> 27. rack04 (flip-flopping to destroy Florida :tu)
> 28. DBall (NY (and The Syndicate) is _not_ on the sidelines)
> 29. Darrell (of The Syndicate)
> 30. Zipper - Ending previous conscientious objector status in favor of shelling sandbox
> 31. SvilleKid - always ready to "help" a brother or two out
> 32. gromit - just got made as a Syndicate member and looking to make my bones :ss


33. Irons - Reporting for duty, Sarge. Give me a gun and a target. Syndicate online.


----------



## DBall

Irons said:


> 33. Irons - Reporting for duty, Sarge. Give me a gun and a target. Syndicate online.


The Syndicate is stepping up!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Irons said:


> 33. Irons - Reporting for duty, Sarge. Give me a gun and a target. Syndicate online.


Pm sent


----------



## Ms. Floydp

OMG!! When i first saw the PM I thought you guys were screwed messing with FL!! But you guys in FL.. I sure feel sorry for you! Looks like you might be getting a butt whoopin to remember!! We're gonna have to watch this war from the sidelines but we've got the taps waiting for you FL boys.. you're gonna have to bring out the big guns to top these guys!! This is gonna be worse than the Texas war! LOL

This is gonna be fun...


----------



## Troop_lee

Ms. Floydp said:


> OMG!! When i first saw the PM I thought you guys were screwed messing with FL!! But you guys in FL.. I sure feel sorry for you! Looks like you might be getting a butt whoopin to remember!! We're gonna have to watch this war from the sidelines but we've got the taps waiting for you FL boys.. you're gonna have to bring out the big guns to top these guys!! This is gonna be worse than the Texas war! LOL
> 
> This is gonna be fun...


We are not Worried.


----------



## Darrell

I need a target also, Booker! :tu


----------



## snkbyt

Ms. Floydp said:


> OMG!! When i first saw the PM I thought you guys were screwed messing with FL!! But you guys in FL.. I sure feel sorry for you! Looks like you might be getting a butt whoopin to remember!! We're gonna have to watch this war from the sidelines but we've got the taps waiting for you FL boys.. you're gonna have to bring out the big guns to top these guys!! This is gonna be worse than the Texas war! LOL
> 
> This is gonna be fun...


have you not learned nothing Anita........................we can hang w/the best CS has to offer.................FL motto..........Come Get Some


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Darrell said:


> I need a target also, Booker! :tu


pm sent this Snake guys needs to be shut down.:mn



snkbyt said:


> have you not learned nothing Anita........................we can hang w/the best CS has to offer.................FL motto..........Come Get Some


Did he say something.


----------



## DBall

Darrell said:


> I need a target also, Booker! :tu


Me too...


----------



## Darrell

DETROITPHA357 said:


> pm sent this Snake guys needs to be shut down.:mn
> 
> Did he say something.


I chopped the head of a snake off with a hoe once. I can do it again. :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

Darrell said:


> I chopped the head of a snake off with a hoe once. I can do it again. :tu


Good Luck with that!! :hn


----------



## snkbyt

Darrell said:


> I chopped the head of a snake off with a hoe once. I can do it again. :tu


maybe so but it wasn't THIS snake.........................................:r


----------



## DBall

Darrell said:


> I chopped the head of a snake off with a hoe once. I can do it again. :tu


What was her name?

:chki'llbehereallweektrytheveal:chk

This bad joke brought to you by:

*Overtime*

Thanks, boss... no really. Thanks. :hn


----------



## txdyna65

Darrell said:


> I need a target also, Booker! :tu


Look in the mirror bro, see the red lazer dot on ya forehead? :r


----------



## TimButz2

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
24. RedBaron
25. Jaymz
26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers
27. rack04 (flip-flopping to destroy Florida )
28. DBall (NY (and The Syndicate) is not on the sidelines)
29. Darrell (of The Syndicate)
30. Zipper - Ending previous conscientious objector status in favor of shelling sandbox
31. SvilleKid - always ready to "help" a brother or two out
32. gromit - just got made as a Syndicate member and looking to make my bones 
33. Irons
34. TimButz2 - looks like another NYer enters the mix to smack around a few Floridians


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Darrell said:


> I chopped the head of a snake off with a hoe once. I can do it again. :tu


WOW sounds like some1is in trouble.



txdyna65 said:


> Look in the mirror bro, see the red lazer dot on ya forehead? :r


Hey U cant talk to my teammate like that.o


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> WOW sounds like some1is in trouble.
> 
> Hey U cant talk to my teammate like that.o


You should see about 10 on you! :mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> You should see about 10 on you! :mn


Yeah I had 10on me1day, man that was a great nite
I need to get married again and relive that1.:bn


----------



## txdyna65

So many dots, looks like he has the chicken pox :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

txdyna65 said:


> So many dots, looks like he has the chicken pox :r


Hope your not shooting blanks.:r
Red dots w/o threat pointless


----------



## DriftyGypsy

icehog3 said:


> But Drifty...you like me!! Remember??


Tom, I love you in a brotherly way... but all is fair in Love and war... and well...


----------



## txdyna65

better buy some better body armor bro


----------



## rack04

txdyna65 said:


> So many dots, looks like he has the chicken pox :r


Good thing for us that those red dots are coming from your sling shot.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Good thing for us that those red dots are coming from your sling shot.


by "us" who do you mean? your switching back and forth is soooo confusing! :r


----------



## txdyna65

yeah you're close enough thats all its gonna take  :r


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> Tom, I love you in a brotherly way... but all is fair in Love and war... and well...


Is this Love??


----------



## zipper

Punch a few holes in the sandbox and the whole darn state will sink...I think we have enough bombage here to flatten the one hill ya'll have down there:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

zipper said:


> Punch a few holes in the sandbox and the whole darn state will sink...I think we have enough bombage here to flatten the one hill ya'll have down there:gn


Cause a major flood:tu


----------



## Simplified

I am going to be in Florida in March. I hope the state has recovered from the impact by that time.


----------



## snkbyt

zipper said:


> Punch a few holes in the sandbox and the whole darn state will sink...I think we have enough bombage here to flatten the one hill ya'll have down there:gn


FYI we have at least 5 hills (y'all call them land fills)


----------



## snkbyt

Simplified said:


> I am going to be in Florida in March. I hope the state has recovered from the impact by that time.


MMHIII is in Feb, and we'll be here for that so March shouldn't be a problem......................just make sure you check in when you arrive


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Simplified said:


> I am going to be in Florida in March. I hope the state has recovered from the impact by that time.


After our conversation I dont think so. Florida is n4some trouble.



snkbyt said:


> FYI we have at least 5 hills (y'all call them land fills)


&why r u n our thread this early n the morning.


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> After our conversation I dont think so. Florida is n4some trouble.
> 
> &why r u n our thread this early n the morning.


aren't you suppose to be chasing bad guys and eating donuts?


----------



## Troop_lee

snkbyt said:


> aren't you suppose to be chasing bad guys and eating donuts?


I don't know about the bad guys...... BUT


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah I had 10on me1day, man that was a great nite
> * I need to get married again* and relive that1.:bn


Here you go


----------



## snkbyt

Troop_lee said:


> Here you go


that is so wrong in so many ways


----------



## Troop_lee

snkbyt said:


> that is so wrong in so many ways


What, I'm trying to find booker a girl?

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> aren't you suppose to be chasing bad guys and eating donuts?


nope im in legal update class, I bet your asking why am i post during class right? cause i can. I dont eat donuts:tg:tg



Troop_lee said:


> I don't know about the bad guys...... BUT


Oh myyyyyyyy:bn



Troop_lee said:


> What, I'm trying to find booker a girl?


No thx uuuuuu:r


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> nope im in legal update class, I bet your asking why am i post during class right? cause i can. I dont eat donuts:tg:tg


you're one of those sophisticated Cops........you have croissants & Starsmucks


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> you're one of those sophisticated Cops........you have croissants & Starsmucks


bagles and water:tu
trying to get ready for training VA in April.


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> I am going to be in Florida in March. I hope the state has recovered from the impact by that time.


I think you need to make a scouting trip in Feb., Sam!


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> bagles and water:tu
> trying to get ready for training VA in April.


FBI?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> FBI?


Yeah how ya know that..


----------



## K Baz

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah how ya know that..


He's CIA oh wait .... forget I said that.


----------



## wayner123

WOW!! 15 pages and not one tracking number yet. That must be some kind of record.:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

K Baz said:


> He's CIA oh wait .... forget I said that.


Im going to have to keep a close watch on him...



wayner123 said:


> WOW!! 15 pages and not one tracking number yet. That must be some kind of record.:r


And Why would we post DC#'s for this operation.
PS: I talked to a MOD and there going to suspend any1that post on this thread w/o permission:tg:tg:tg


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im going to have to keep a close watch on him...
> 
> And Why would we post DC#'s for this operation.
> * PS: I talked to a MOD and there going to suspend any1that post on this thread w/o permission*:tg:tg:tg


Why would they do something like that. They may as well create private groups for each team, with our own private discussion forum to coordinate w/o the other team seeing.


----------



## okierock

Troop_lee said:


> Why would they do something like that. They may as well create private groups for each team, with our own private discussion forum to coordinate w/o the other team seeing.


This idea has merit but the Hog would spy.


----------



## Troop_lee

okierock said:


> This idea has merit but the Hog would spy.


Exactly, that why it shouldn't be done. I mean an area free of spy's would be great but nobody has the luxury. So everything is a fair and level playing field.


----------



## Bigga Petey

Seems you fellas in the land of blue-hairs need to be getting you house in order, i.e. wills, testaments, etc. rather than worry about trivialities.


Booker has done a magnificent job rallying the troops around the banner.
Marching orders have been issued. 
Remember the Mongolian attack on China in the Yuan dyansty?
That was a skirmish compared to this.


----------



## Troop_lee

Bigga Petey said:


> Seems you fellas in the land of blue-hairs need to be getting you house in order, i.e. wills, testaments, etc. rather than worry about trivialities.
> 
> Booker has done a magnificent job rallying the troops around the banner.
> Marching orders have been issued.
> Remember the Mongolian attack on China in the Yuan dyansty?
> That was a skirmish compared to this.


Is that what you Think? maybe you haven't done your homework on The Florida Crew (or perhaps Booker hasn't provided the proper intel). We can hold our own against any foe, bookers rag tag team of chimps can't bring enough to even put a dent in our homes.


----------



## Ron1YY

Troop_lee said:


> Is that what you Think? maybe you haven't done your homework on The Florida Crew (or perhaps Booker hasn't provided the proper intel). We can hold our own against any foe, bookers rag tag team of chimps can't bring enough to even put a dent in our homes.


Booker put together a solid team, They just don't know the resolve of the Florida Crew!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DBall

Troop_lee said:


> Is that what you Think? maybe you haven't done your homework on The Florida Crew (or perhaps Booker hasn't provided the proper intel). We can hold our own against any foe, bookers rag tag team of chimps can't bring enough to even put a dent in our homes.


Now them are some fightin' words...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> Exactly, that why it shouldn't be done. I mean an area free of spy's would be great but nobody has the luxury. So everything is a fair and level playing field.


Dont think2far n2it. Just me talking



Bigga Petey said:


> Seems you fellas in the land of blue-hairs need to be getting you house in order, i.e. wills, testaments, etc. rather than worry about trivialities.
> 
> Booker has done a magnificent job rallying the troops around the banner.
> Marching orders have been issued.
> Remember the Mongolian attack on China in the Yuan dyansty?
> That was a skirmish compared to this.


I like this guys:chk:chk:chk



Ron1YY said:


> *Booker put together a solid team*, ( yes but yours look pretty good over there )They just don't know the resolve of the Florida Crew!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron looks like were both stacked up pretty good, may time tell who's who.
PS: I just updated my home owners policyotook the kids to there mom house and put my crew on notice. They also have ya addys.:tu



Troop_lee said:


> Why would they do something like that. They may as well create private groups for each team, with our own private discussion forum to coordinate w/o the other team seeing.


Troop chill out and get ready for what I've sent your way, radar is locked and u cant run hide or give up w\o your entire crew. So with that sai; d:tg:fu:sl:SM
PS: Heard some nice things aobut u but I didnt buy any of it.:chk


----------



## Simplified

Troop_lee said:


> Is that what you Think? maybe you haven't done your homework on The Florida Crew (or perhaps Booker hasn't provided the proper intel). We can hold our own against any foe, bookers rag tag team of chimps can't bring enough to even put a dent in our homes.


:r

All I have to say is


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dont think2far n2it. Just me talking
> 
> I like this guys:chk
> 
> Ron looks like were both stacked up pretty good, may time tell who's who.
> PS: I just updated my home owners policy took the kids to there mom house and put my crew on notice. They also have ya addys.
> 
> Troop chill out and get ready for what I've sent your way, radar is locked and u cant run hide or give up w\o your entire crew. So with that sai; d:fu:sl:SM
> * PS: Heard some nice things aobut u but I didnt buy any of it.*:chk


I wouldn't all the stories are way over rated! :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

wayner123 said:


> WOW!! 15 pages and not one tracking number yet. That must be some kind of record.:r


You want tracking numbers; heres a tracking number...

0103 8555 7492 1513 5488

OOPS it's not headed to Florida...


----------



## DBall

DriftyGypsy said:


> You want tracking numbers; heres a tracking number...
> 
> 0103 8555 7492 1513 5488
> 
> OOPS it's not headed to Florida...


 Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7492 1513 5488
Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on November 7, 2007 to expect your package for mailing.

They are curious as to why something so small was sent in priority mail box.

They kindly request that you use an envelope next time.


----------



## ambientboy

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
24. RedBaron
25. Jaymz
26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers
27. rack04 (flip-flopping to destroy Florida )
28. DBall (NY (and The Syndicate) is not on the sidelines)
29. Darrell (of The Syndicate)
30. Zipper - Ending previous conscientious objector status in favor of shelling sandbox
31. SvilleKid - always ready to "help" a brother or two out
32. gromit - just got made as a Syndicate member and looking to make my bones 
33. Irons
34. TimButz2 - looks like another NYer enters the mix to smack around a few Floridians
35. AmbientBoy - (of The Syndicate) It's how we roll in NY!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ambientboy said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
> 5. Old Sailor
> 6. Mark THS
> 7. KASR
> 8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
> 9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
> 10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
> 11. DragonMan
> 12. Bigqa Petey
> 13. RHNewfie
> 14. ZYA_LTR
> 15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
> 16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness.
> 17. Smokehouse
> 18. Cigargal
> 19. Spect
> 20. BamaDoc77
> 21. Mauirce
> 22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
> 23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
> 24. RedBaron
> 25. Jaymz
> 26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers
> 27. rack04 (flip-flopping to destroy Florida )
> 28. DBall (NY (and The Syndicate) is not on the sidelines)
> 29. Darrell (of The Syndicate)
> 30. Zipper - Ending previous conscientious objector status in favor of shelling sandbox
> 31. SvilleKid - always ready to "help" a brother or two out
> 32. gromit - just got made as a Syndicate member and looking to make my bones
> 33. Irons
> 34. TimButz2 - looks like another NYer enters the mix to smack around a few Floridians
> 35. AmbientBoy - (of The Syndicate) It's how we roll in NY!!


:r:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

okierock said:


> This idea has merit but the Hog would spy.


Y'all Seminoles can trust me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Y'all Seminoles can trust me.


Who cant trust the Hog
Who has a problem with the Hog


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Who cant trust the Hog
> Who has a problem with the Hog


----------



## icehog3

Troop_lee said:


>


No one?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hey!!! There's my buddy


:r


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey!!! There's my buddy
> 
> :r


 :r


----------



## Tuxguy

man, thank god I moved back to Pittsburgh from Florida b/c there is not going to be much left it


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey!!! There's my buddy
> 
> :r


Does this mean your on our team??? (; my dinner pal


----------



## White97Jimmy

I leave and there's 2 pages, I come back and there's 16 pages!


----------



## CigarGal

White97Jimmy said:


> I leave and there's 2 pages, I come back and there's 16 pages!


That's what you get for leavin'


----------



## stig

Look at all the smoke being blown around in here. :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## DBall

stig said:


> Look at all the smoke being blown around in here. :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


Nothing compared to the smoke Florida will be wading around in soon. :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> I leave and there's 2 pages, I come back and there's 16 pages!


Things are moving crazy fast around here, D-Day is coming.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

stig said:


> Look at all the smoke being blown around in here. :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


Don't worry brother, things are gonna start happening soon, D-Day cometh, and we all shall storm the beaches of FL. The aftermath will be a sight to see.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

We shall go on to the end, we shall fight in France, 
* we shall fight *on the seas and oceans, 
* we shall fight *with growing confidence and growing strength in the air, we shall defend our Island, whatever the cost may be,
*we shall fight on the beaches, *
*we shall fight *on the landing grounds, 
*we shall fight *in the fields and in the streets, 
*we shall fight* in the hills; 
*we shall never surrender*...
- Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## icehog3

We're on to victory, we're on to victory
We're on to victory someday
Oh, deep in my heart, I do believe
We're on to victory someday.


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> We're on to victory, we're on to victory
> We're on to victory someday
> Oh, deep in my heart, I do believe
> *We're on to victory someday*.


It just won't be this year!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Ron1YY said:


> It just won't be this year!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Here's the song they will be singing...

The sun'll come out 
Tomorrow
Bet your bottom dollar 
That tomorrow 
There'll be sun!

Just thinkin' about
Tomorrow 
Clears away the cobwebs, 
And the sorrow 
'Til there's none!


----------



## Mauirce

Ron1YY said:


> It just won't be this year!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hey Back up of my Bro IceHog3, At least our victory is coming. That's more than I can say for your team. We all know you guys are full of :BS, act like :chk and get :bn whenever our team comes to town. It's not you or your teams fault, wej're just better at this than you guys are.

_Intro to 'M' michigan fight song begins_

Can you hear the music?

SASLMAO!!!


----------



## TimButz2

*florida Before:*

View attachment 14911


*florida After:*

View attachment 14912


----------



## TimButz2

wayner123 said:


> WOW!! 15 pages and not one tracking number yet. That must be some kind of record.:r


Hey Florida, eat this:

View attachment 14914

Weapons locked and loaded....

Fire one....
View attachment 14915


0306 3030 0000 6704 4170
0306 3030 0000 6704 4200
0306 3030 0000 6704 4187
0306 3030 0000 6704 4194... Houston we have a problem, it seems that this one is head outside of Florida but to an enemy none the less...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*YAWNING

*


----------



## wayner123

DriftyGypsy said:


> *YAWNING*


:r:r:r

That's perfect!! Describes this thread exactly!!


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> That's perfect!! Describes this thread exactly!!


Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

ALIVE ALIVE ALIVE

DEAD












............................................................................Can I play


----------



## Troop_lee

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> ALIVE ALIVE ALIVE
> 
> DEAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............................................................................Can I play


Sure, if you want. Pick your team!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Hey Oz... click here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117067 and join the dark side, remember Florida is a suburb of New Jersey


----------



## Bigga Petey

Maybe I should charter a C-130 to effect delivery.


----------



## DBall

DriftyGypsy said:


> Hey Oz... click here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117067 and join the dark side, remember Florida is a suburb of New Jersey


With geography skills like that, you floridians are gonna be lobbing your little bombs into the ether...


----------



## DBall

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> ............................................................................Can I play


Of course, man... you know where you belong...

:ss


----------



## snkbyt

OK your team is throwing more than just :BS now...................you're trying to throw the whole cow


----------



## ZYA_LTR

wayner123 said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> That's perfect!! Describes this thread exactly!!


I told you boys, the D-Day cometh, precision attacks take time and careful planning, to ensure we leave no lilly livered reptile still able to crawl.


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> I told you boys, the D-Day cometh, precision attacks take time and careful planning, to ensure we leave no lilly livered reptile still able to crawl.


guess I'm safe cause I slither :ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Michigan doesn't mess around, when we go, we go all out, and bring all our friends to play to. I guess we can blame this all on a few choice events:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1228731&postcount=1081

and

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1259712&postcount=1689

oh, and
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1228884&postcount=1085

Well, the lowly newb already showed the buckeye from the hoosier state we can handle the pressure, and now we're stepping up to play with the big boys, and crown a new king o the mountain.

D-Day cometh

D-Day cometh


----------



## ZYA_LTR

snkbyt said:


> guess I'm safe cause I slither :ss


Nope, sorry, the only thing left in florida will be cockroaches and gray hairs. Spare no trailer, this time the north will finish the job off right.

The south ain't risin again.


----------



## The Dakotan

ZYA_LTR said:


> Michigan doesn't mess around, when we go, we go all out, and bring all our frinds to play to. I guess we can blame this all on a few choice events:
> Well, the lowly newb already showed the buckeye from the hoosier state we can handle the pressure, and now we're stepping up to play with the big boys, and crown a new king o the mountain.
> 
> D-Day cometh
> 
> D-Day cometh


You did mess up this buckeye in the hoosier state. Although I have recovered from my wounds and am one piiiissssssseeeeeeeddddd off BOTL! 

I think your problem is with troop and I. how about we go head-to-head and see who wins. 

I think you are declaring yourself "king" ... not a wise move, my brother. not wise at all!!!! :ss:ss:ss


----------



## DBall

ZYA_LTR said:


> Spare no trailer...


:r:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

ZYA_LTR said:


> Nope, sorry, *the only thing left in florida will be cockroaches and gray hairs*. Spare no trailer, this time the north will finish the job off right.
> 
> The south ain't risin again.


See, that's where all of you make your mistakes. If you leave the grey hairs, you will leave a lot of us still standing!!!!!!

If you go by Florida Rules, we leave no survivors, and take no prisoners!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> *You did mess up this buckeye in the hoosier state. Although I have recovered from my wounds and am one piiiissssssseeeeeeeddddd off BOTL*!
> 
> I think your problem is with troop and I. how about we go head-to-head and see who wins.
> 
> I think you are declaring yourself "king" ... not a wise move, my brother. not wise at all!!!! :ss:ss:ss


You aren't going to let that stand, Are you Jeff?!?!?!?!?!

Smoke his A$$!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*No one likes us-I don't know why
We may not be perfect, but heaven knows we try
But all around, even our old friends put us down
Let's drop the big one and see what happens

We give them money-but are they grateful?
No, they're spiteful and they're hateful
They don't respect us-so let's surprise them
We'll drop the big one and pulverize them

Boom goes Illinois and boom Michigan
More room for you and more room for me
And every city the whole world round
Will just be another Florida town
Oh, how peaceful it will be
We'll set everybody free
You'll wear a Japanese kimono
And there'll be Italian shoes for me

They all hate us anyhow
So let's drop the big one now
Let's drop the big one now*


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> Nope, sorry, the only thing left in florida will be cockroaches and gray hairs. Spare no trailer, this time the north will finish the job off right.
> 
> The south ain't risin again.


bring it


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> bring it


What do you think Alex..... Spank some of the newer guys first or Beat up the older members first?????

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> What do you think Alex..... Spank some of the newer guys first or Beat up the older members first?????
> 
> Ron


knock out the leaders and the MOB will fold


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Ron1YY said:


> What do you think Alex..... Spank some of the newer guys first or Beat up the older members first?????
> 
> Ron


Well, I know at least one of the Fogs will be on his knees soon...


----------



## DBall

snkbyt said:


> knock out the leaders and the MOB will fold


You serious? These are bloodthirsty, fresh soldiers anxiously awaiting their first kills...

No one here is folding. :tu


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> Here's the song they will be singing...
> 
> The sun'll come out
> Tomorrow
> Bet your bottom dollar
> That tomorrow
> There'll be sun!
> 
> Just thinkin' about
> Tomorrow
> Clears away the cobwebs,
> And the sorrow
> 'Til there's none!


Here comes the sun, here comes the sun, 
and I say it's all right

Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter 
Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here 
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun 
and I say it's all right

Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces 
Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here 
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun 
and I say it's all right

Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes...

Little darling, I feel that ice is slowly melting 
Little darling, it seems like years since it's been clear 
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun, 
and I say it's all right 
It's all right


----------



## DriftyGypsy

DBall said:


> You serious? These are bloodthirsty, fresh soldiers anxiously awaiting their first kills...
> 
> No one here is folding. :tu


Cannon Fodder:

_Half a league, half a league,
Half a league onward,
All in the valley of Death
Rode the six hundred.
"Forward the Light Brigade!
Charge for the guns!" he said.
Into the valley of Death
Rode the six hundred._


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> Cannon Fodder:
> 
> _Half a league, half a league,
> Half a league onward,
> All in the valley of Death
> Rode the six hundred.
> "Forward the Light Brigade!
> Charge for the guns!" he said.
> Into the valley of Death
> Rode the six hundred._


I'm not dead yet - not dead yet
I'm a mad dog fighting with the wall against my back
You'd better get a bigger gun, I'm not dead yet

I been machine-gunned, hand-gunned, hijacked, left for dead
Divebombed, napalmed, nuclear warheaded
Dropped from a jet plane with no parachute
Shot by a firing squad and raped by a business suit
I'm dancing on a landmine, one leg left
But I can still crawl and I'm not dead yet

I'm not dead yet - not dead yet
I'm a mad dog fighting with the wall against my back
You'd better get a bigger gun, I'm not dead yet

Well, you're bigger, tougher, meaner, rougher
Dirtier and uglier and sneakier and trickier
You wanna shoot me with a gun, cut me with a knife
Take your bare hands and rip out my eyes
You kicked me in the balls and bit me in the neck
Hit me again, 'cause I'm not dead yet

I'm not dead yet - not dead yet
I'm a mad dog fighting with the wall against my back
You'd better get a bigger gun, I'm not dead yet

Well there's a mugger in the alley, there's a sniper in the hall
There's a girl at the bar wants to get me by the balls
The hangman is hanging if I autograph the noose
And lee harvey oswald's brother's on the loose
There's a mafia hitman with a bullet for my back
Someday he's gonna get me, but I'm not dead yet

I'm not dead yet - not dead yet
I'm a wild card waiting in the middle of the deck
You'd better get a bigger gun, I'm not dead yet


----------



## tchariya

WTF!! I sneeze and 18 pages later.....


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> Well, the lowly newb already showed the buckeye from the hoosier state we can handle the pressure, and now we're stepping up to play with the big boys, *and crown a new king o the mountain.*


Some one already made the mistake of declaring themselves the new bombing superpower. I believe that Ron and Alex made him there Bioch.


----------



## Ron1YY

Troop_lee said:


> Some one already made the mistake of declaring themselves the new bombing superpower. I believe that Ron and Alex made him there Bioch.


:r :r I forgot about that!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

And I believe that person is keeping a low profile and staying out of this discussion...


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> :r :r I forgot about that!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Yes, true but I did leave a mark many have never experienced before on all sides:tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

icehog3 said:


> I'm not dead yet - not dead yet
> I'm a mad dog fighting with the wall against my back
> You'd better get a bigger gun, I'm not dead yet
> 
> I been machine-gunned, hand-gunned, hijacked, left for dead
> Divebombed, napalmed, nuclear warheaded
> Dropped from a jet plane with no parachute
> Shot by a firing squad and raped by a business suit
> I'm dancing on a landmine, one leg left
> But I can still crawl and I'm not dead yet
> 
> I'm not dead yet - not dead yet
> I'm a mad dog fighting with the wall against my back
> You'd better get a bigger gun, I'm not dead yet
> 
> Well, you're bigger, tougher, meaner, rougher
> Dirtier and uglier and sneakier and trickier
> You wanna shoot me with a gun, cut me with a knife
> Take your bare hands and rip out my eyes
> You kicked me in the balls and bit me in the neck
> Hit me again, 'cause I'm not dead yet
> 
> I'm not dead yet - not dead yet
> I'm a mad dog fighting with the wall against my back
> You'd better get a bigger gun, I'm not dead yet
> 
> Well there's a mugger in the alley, there's a sniper in the hall
> There's a girl at the bar wants to get me by the balls
> The hangman is hanging if I autograph the noose
> And lee harvey oswald's brother's on the loose
> There's a mafia hitman with a bullet for my back
> Someday he's gonna get me, but I'm not dead yet
> 
> I'm not dead yet - not dead yet
> I'm a wild card waiting in the middle of the deck
> You'd better get a bigger gun, I'm not dead yet


I think this is the song you're gonna be singing...

_Well, I went home with the waitress
The way I always do
How was I to know
She was with the Russians, too

I was gambling in Havana
I took a little risk
Send lawyers, guns and money
Dad, get me out of this

I'm the innocent bystander
Somehow I got stuck
Between the rock and the hard place
And I'm down on my luck
And I'm down on my luck
And I'm down on my luck

* Now I'm hiding in Honduras
I'm a desperate man*
Send lawyers, guns and money
The shit has hit the fan

Send lawyers, guns and money.
_


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*!!!ATTENTION TEAM MEMBERS!!!*
Move your shipping date *up 1day*. Canada can still send out on there same date. Remember move your *shipping date up 1day.*Mount up fellas.:cb:cb:cb


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *!!!ATTENTION TEAM MEMBERS!!!*
> Move your shipping date *up 1day*. Canada can still send out on there same date. Remember move your *shipping date up 1day.*Mount up fellas.:cb:cb:cb


Damnit, i hate being rushed, guess i'll have to make a special trip out tomorrow for more supplies.

Copy that sir.


----------



## DBall

ZYA_LTR said:


> Damnit, i hate being rushed, guess i'll have to make a special trip out tomorrow for more supplies.
> 
> Copy that sir.


I think by pushed up, he means a day later... please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## icehog3

DBall said:


> I think by pushed up, he means a day later... please correct me if I'm wrong...


That is what he means Dan.....one day later.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Copy that, pushed back a day, not pushed up a day.


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> I think this is the song you're gonna be singing...
> 
> _Well, I went home with the waitress
> The way I always do
> How was I to know
> She was with the Russians, too
> 
> I was gambling in Havana
> I took a little risk
> Send lawyers, guns and money
> Dad, get me out of this
> 
> I'm the innocent bystander
> Somehow I got stuck
> Between the rock and the hard place
> And I'm down on my luck
> And I'm down on my luck
> And I'm down on my luck
> 
> * Now I'm hiding in Honduras
> I'm a desperate man*
> Send lawyers, guns and money
> The shit has hit the fan
> 
> Send lawyers, guns and money.
> _


Riding the storm out
Waiting for the fallout
On a full moon night in the Rocky Mountain winter
Wine bottle's low
Watching for the snow
I've been thinking about what I've been missing in the city

And I'm not missing a thing
Watching the full moon crossing the range
Riding the storm out
Riding the storm out
Riding the storm out
Riding the storm out


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *!!!ATTENTION TEAM MEMBERS!!!*
> Move your shipping date *back 1day*. Canada can still send out on there same date. Remember move your *shipping date back 1day.*Mount up fellas.:cb:cb:cb


Yes back thxs HogMan...2days work day couldn't end sooner4me... time4a smoke with a friend... Yall be good while I'm gone.


----------



## Troop_lee

You mean to tell me that with all this talk, you havn't even launched yet??


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> You mean to tell me that with all this talk, you havn't even launched yet??


I thought the same thing. Maybe they are going to talk us to death!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Troop_lee said:


> You mean to tell me that with all this talk, you havn't even launched yet??


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> I thought the same thing. Maybe they are going to talk us to death!


Blah blah blah blah.....


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Yes, true but I did leave a mark many have never experienced before on all sides:tu


LMAO!!! He wasn't talking about you Brent!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> Blah blah blah blah.....


yeah, i'm going to wipe the "blah" off your face!


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> LMAO!!! He wasn't talking about you Brent!!!!!
> 
> Ron


ahhhh, ok:tu I hope you like the finer things in life.:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> ahhhh, ok:tu I hope you like the finer things in life.:tu


Brother, I'm enjoy life right now!!!! How much room did you say you had left :tu :ss :r

Ron


----------



## rack04

Sorry team but I've always have a tough time following the rules. Plus I wanted a little piece of Florida before all hell breaks out.

DC# 0103 8555 7491 9625 8077

DC# 0103 8555 7491 8577 2317



I hope something is left for everyone else after these land. :mn


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Brother, I'm enjoy life right now!!!! How much room did you say you had left :tu :ss :r
> 
> Ron


Have no room:fu

Please no more!!! Give me some more time before you hit me:ss

So, what are you doing in a couple days? I bet you will break out a great smoke:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Sorry team but I've always have a tough time following the rules. Plus I wanted a little piece of Florida before all hell breaks out.
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7491 9625 8077
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7491 8577 2317
> 
> I hope something is left for everyone else after these land. :mn


Them are some big boxes there Justin!!!!!! You do realize, I have a pack and ship next door to the shop, Right?!?!?!?!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Have no room:fu
> 
> Please no more!!! Give me some more time before you hit me:ss
> 
> So, what are you doing in a couple days? I bet you will break out a great smoke:tu


Everyday on this side of the grass is a day to break out great smokes. On the 10th, We're smoking the best I have!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Have no room:fu
> 
> Please no more!!! Give me some more time before you hit me:ss
> 
> So, what are you doing in a couple days? I bet you will break out a great smoke:tu


Me too! That is until I find a humidor to buy from Ron.:tu


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> yeah, i'm going to wipe the "blah" off your face!


But I look good with the blah.... :r


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Sorry team but I've always have a tough time following the rules. Plus I wanted a little piece of Florida before all hell breaks out.
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7491 9625 8077
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7491 8577 2317
> 
> I hope something is left for everyone else after these land. :mn


Your an Inspiration to your whole team Justin.


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> But I look good with the blah.... :r


I'm not disputing that ... which is _exactly_ why I wanted to put the _blah_ on your face permanently!


----------



## Mark THS

Troop_lee said:


> Your an Inspiration to your whole team Justin.


Look at Troop, trying to back track now and play friendly.

He sees the cavalry getting ready to fire and plays nice guy :r


----------



## Troop_lee

Mark THS said:


> Look at Troop, trying to back track now and play friendly.
> 
> He sees the cavalry getting ready to fire and plays nice guy :r


*No, but he's an Inspiration to his team, because he Walk and not Talks like the rest of you. Your calvary doesn't scare me! Its all :BS *


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *!!!ATTENTION TEAM MEMBERS!!!*
> Move your shipping date *up 1day*. Canada can still send out on there same date. Remember move your *shipping date up 1day.*Mount up fellas.:cb:cb:cb





Troop_lee said:


> You mean to tell me that with all this talk, you havn't even launched yet??


:r

Goes to show my thoughts on the so called Clubstogie :BS team are correct. A lot of talk and no action. :r

Florida has already sent preemptive strikes and the rest keep blah blah blah-ing.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

wayner123 said:


> :r
> 
> Goes to show my thoughts on the so called Clubstogie :BS team are correct. A lot of talk and no action. :r
> 
> Florida has already sent preemptive strikes and the rest keep blah blah blah-ing.


_Dear Sir:
Thank you for your inflammatory comments. We are on High Alert for launch even as I type this warning. Your message only serves to galvanize our resolve and increase our intended payloads. :ss

Please keep an eye out for the delivery of (a) device(s) that could result in major damage - including the need for humidors, beads, pucks, aristocrats, hygrometers... and a new mail receptacle. :r_

All kidding aside, *you Florida guys* are getting exactly what you deserve. You can't go around bombing folks as generously as you do and not expect swift and devastating retaliation! That kind of behavior simply will not be ignored in the Jungle... 

Joke all you want, but keep watching your back... o


----------



## sailchaser

Gone a 1/2 a day and the war pages add up as fast as the gas prices:ss


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Yes, true but I did leave a mark many have never experienced before on all sides:tu


I softened up Ron for ya...............I hit just a wee bit harder


Troop_lee said:


> You mean to tell me that with all this talk, you havn't even launched yet??


they talk more than Tx


The Dakotan said:


> I thought the same thing. Maybe they are going to talk us to death!


so far


icehog3 said:


> Blah blah blah blah.....


was thing the same about you guys


SmokeyJoe said:


> _Dear Sir:_
> _Thank you for your inflammatory comments. We are on High Alert for launch even as I type this warning. Your message only serves to galvanize our resolve and increase our intended payloads. :ss_
> 
> _Please keep an eye out for the delivery of (a) device(s) that could result in major damage - including the need for humidors, beads, pucks, aristocrats, hygrometers... and a new mail receptacle. :r_
> 
> All kidding aside, *you Florida guys* are getting exactly what you deserve. You can't go around bombing folks as generously as you do and not expect swift and devastating retaliation! That kind of behavior simply will not be ignored in the Jungle...
> 
> Joke all you want, but keep watching your back... o


I thought thats what we do here...............bombing runs


----------



## ZYA_LTR

The Dakotan said:


> You did mess up this buckeye in the hoosier state. Although I have recovered from my wounds and am one piiiissssssseeeeeeeddddd off BOTL!
> 
> I think your problem is with troop and I. how about we go head-to-head and see who wins.
> 
> I think you are declaring yourself "king" ... not a wise move, my brother. not wise at all!!!! :ss:ss:ss


No no brother, i am not declaring myself king, mearly stating that WE, as a united whole will dethrone Florida's Generosity king of the hill, as stated below by Smokeyjoe. I am just not to, and have never been one to keep quiet, so as i am spending my day here at the desk, i feel the need to keep the cold war going. I guess it could be related to poking a hornets nest. But hopefully a few,,,,,hell a ton of well placed hits on key FL personel should squash the nest.



Ron1YY said:


> What do you think Alex..... Spank some of the newer guys first or Beat up the older members first?????
> 
> Matters not who you TRY TO squash, we are a united whole, the new support the old as the old support the new.
> 
> Ron





SmokeyJoe said:


> _Dear Sir:_
> _Thank you for your inflammatory comments. We are on High Alert for launch even as I type this warning. Your message only serves to galvanize our resolve and increase our intended payloads. :ss_
> 
> _Please keep an eye out for the delivery of (a) device(s) that could result in major damage - including the need for humidors, beads, pucks, aristocrats, hygrometers... and a new mail receptacle. :r_
> 
> All kidding aside, *you Florida guys* are getting exactly what you deserve. You can't go around bombing folks as generously as you do and not expect swift and devastating retaliation! That kind of behavior simply will not be ignored in the Jungle...
> 
> Joke all you want, but keep watching your back... o


Amen to that brother, as much smack that is being thrown around, someone needs to step in and blast the FL boys, there is just way to much generosity coming outta there, and who better than the Northern front, gotta send out an assault before we go into winter hibernation in our shelters. Good luck to all, and may we all return safely.:ss:ss


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> No no brother, i am not declaring myself king, mearly stating that WE, as a united whole will dethrone Florida's Generosity king of the hill


who here in FL has declared or even hinted that they were the "King of Generosity"?


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> Blah blah blah blah.....





snkbyt said:


> was thing the same about you guys


Keep thinking that. 



snkbyt said:


> who here in FL has declared or even hinted that they were the "King of Generosity"?


I think he meant that the State of Florida (via its Gorillas) has been the "King of Generosity"...and that we are trying to give a little of that right back atcha.


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Keep thinking that.
> I think he meant that the State of Florida (via its Gorillas) has been the "King of Generosity"...and that we are trying to give a little of that right back atcha.


just having a little fun and PIF


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> just having a little fun and PIF


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## ZYA_LTR

icehog3 said:


> Keep thinking that.
> 
> I think he meant that the State of Florida (via its Gorillas) has been the "King of Generosity"...and that we are trying to give a little of that right back atcha.


Exactly, that was my thinking, even though in my short time on the board, it just seems that everyone goes out of there way to be generous and helpful. what amazes me is the MAW threads. I posted a few that i was looking forward to smoking, which since i am a newbie, are regular smokes, but a BOTL stepped up and sent them to me no questions asked. I haven't been smoking long enough to have a "Wish List" per say, just what others have refered to as awesome smokes, like the Padron anniversary maduros, both the 64s and 26s. I picked up a couple of the 64's to try, 1 to smoke and 1 to stash, and look forward to those, and finding somoe 26's. Seems no local B&M's have them. Oh well, i'm going to check out a new one the boss told me is close to the office.

Anyways, back to the the issue, we northerners just want to share and pay-back some of the generosity exhibited by the FL crew. And around here you guys take generosity quite seriously, so we seriously are going to bomb the snot out of your generous arses.:tu:tu

Enjoy:ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Wow.................i do tend to ramble on don't I?

Uh - oh, my post count is catching up with my ring guage. Time to do more good deeds, or something like that.....whatever it is i did or do to get it up.......I know, it comes from fellow brothers, just kidding.


----------



## Bigga Petey

0306 3030 0001 7638 6130

Logistics aren't conducive to the scheduled launch.
Hence a little artillery to soften the beaches.


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> Wow.................i do tend to ramble on don't I?


no argument here


----------



## ZYA_LTR

snkbyt said:


> no argument here



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:ss

Wife won't listen, so if i type it, you guys have no choice. She thinks my new "cigar infatuation" is dumb, and that they stink really bad. Oh well, too late.


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :ss
> 
> Wife won't listen, so if i type it, you guys have no choice. She thinks my new "cigar infatuation" is dumb, and that they stink really bad. Oh well, too late.


:r:ss


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :ss
> 
> * Wife won't listen, so if i type it, you guys have no choice. She thinks my new "cigar infatuation" is dumb, and that they stink really bad. Oh well, too late.*


Then you must bring her over to the dark side with you. :ss

Yeah, my wife is Preg and can't stand the smell.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> Then you must bring her over to the dark side with you. :ss
> 
> Yeah, my wife is Preg and can't stand the smell.


Good luck, i doubt she will ever convert. especially since i have been on her for years to quit smoking..(cigarettes).....and my recent cigar habit only strengthens her resiliance to quitting. I was even the one who made the rule of NO SMOKING IN THE HOUSE.....i made my bed, now i have to lay in it. But i have a large garage with a heater for the winter herfs if need be. Poker and cigars at my place for any of the FL refugee's after we blow them out soon. We can set up a hurricane Booker support club for those affected by the storm...tehehe:chk


----------



## Simplified

Softening up the beaches as well!

I thought I would post this link so you can see what is on the way.






*0307 0020 0001 0975 5232*

Did I mention I hate snakes?


----------



## Mark C

ZYA_LTR said:


> I was even the one who made the rule of NO SMOKING IN THE HOUSE.....i made my bed, now i have to lay in it. But i have a large garage with a heater for the winter herfs if need be.


I'm jealous of that garage, I live in a townhouse, without one. I HAVE managed to get my wife to smoke cigars with me... but the weather's getting cold. Last night I was feeling lucky. I've got a stained glass workshop in my basement. She's been on me for a year or two to put a ventilation system in there because the solder and flux can smell pretty nasty at times. Last night I told her I was thinking about doing that finally.... but I made the fatal mistake of suggesting my newly ventilated workshop could also double as an indoor smoking room during the winter for my new hobby. I do chemical/biological filtration work for the Army so I'm confident I could build a top-quality smoking room AND exhaust the glass chemicals at the same time, surely she'd buy off on that....

She nearly kicked my ass out of bed just for the thought. Oh well. So much for that idea.


----------



## snkbyt

Simplified said:


> Softening up the beaches as well!
> 
> I thought I would post this link so you can see what is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0307 0020 0001 0975 5232*
> 
> Did I mention I hate snakes?


you neglected to mention that before now


----------



## Troop_lee

Simplified said:


> Softening up the beaches as well!
> 
> I thought I would post this link so you can see what is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0307 0020 0001 0975 5232*
> 
> * Did I mention I hate snakes?*


I wonder where thats headed??


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> Good luck, i doubt she will ever convert. especially since i have been on her for years to quit smoking..(cigarettes).....and my recent cigar habit only strengthens her resiliance to quitting. I was even the one who made the rule of NO SMOKING IN THE HOUSE.....i made my bed, now i have to lay in it. But i have a large garage with a heater for the winter herfs if need be. Poker and cigars at my place for any of the FL refugee's after we blow them out soon. We can set up a hurricane Booker support club for those affected by the storm...tehehe:chk


Mine quit the cigarettes when she found out about the baby. I have asked he to not start that nasty habit again and to smoke cigars with me instead. we'll see!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Sometimes... circumstances dictate that action be taken earlier than planned:*

*DC# 0307 1790 0000 8647 8017

DC# 0307 1790 0000 8647 8024

May God have mercy on your souls.* :ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> Mine quit the cigarettes when she found out about the baby. I have asked he to not start that nasty habit again and to smoke cigars with me instead. we'll see!


Mine says she will quit when i give her a baby, but i'm trying to hold out as long as i can, another few years and we'll have a go at it, until then, i'm just practicing...:chk


----------



## ZYA_LTR

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Sometimes... circumstances dictate that action be taken earlier than planned:*
> 
> *DC# 0307 1790 0000 8647 8017*
> 
> *DC# 0307 1790 0000 8647 8024*
> 
> *May God have mercy on your souls.* :ss


Don't hurt em Joe


----------



## White97Jimmy

ZYA_LTR said:


> Good luck, i doubt she will ever convert. especially since i have been on her for years to quit smoking..(cigarettes).....and my recent cigar habit only strengthens her resiliance to quitting. I was even the one who made the rule of NO SMOKING IN THE HOUSE.....i made my bed, now i have to lay in it. But i have a large garage with a heater for the winter herfs if need be. Poker and cigars at my place for any of the FL refugee's after we blow them out soon. We can set up a hurricane Booker support club for those affected by the storm...tehehe:chk


We need to smoke this weekend. Its been a while for me.


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> Good luck, i doubt she will ever convert. especially since i have been on her for years to quit smoking..(cigarettes).....and my recent cigar habit only strengthens her resiliance to quitting. I was even the one who made the rule of NO SMOKING IN THE HOUSE.....i made my bed, now i have to lay in it. But i have a large garage with a heater for the winter herfs if need be. Poker and cigars at my place for any of the FL refugee's after we blow them out soon. We can set up a hurricane Booker support club for those affected by the storm...tehehe:chk


got a nice back screened in area (FL room) for my outside smoking if y'all need to get outta the cold


----------



## snkbyt

(cricketschirping)


----------



## Troop_lee

snkbyt said:


> got a nice back screened in area (FL room) for my outside smoking if y'all need to get outta the cold


:tpd: So Do I! Hell I even have a TV, X-box, and a Heater out there for when it gets really cold.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> We need to smoke this weekend. Its been a while for me.


Hell yeah, definetely, i'll call you for a possible Saturday evening S.O. meet.



snkbyt said:


> got a nice back screened in area (FL room) for my outside smoking if y'all need to get outta the cold


Yeah yeah rub it in, hell maybe me and James will road trip. Drive staright there, smoke a shorty, drive right back. Possible.


Troop_lee said:


> :tpd: So Do I! Hell I even have a TV, X-box, and a Heater out there for when it gets really cold.


Quit yer braggin.


----------



## shaggy

heck i got a house to smoke in....actually kinda comfy



btw wtf are u guys doin still in this thread??????

Booker.....take aim:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Simplified said:


> Softening up the beaches as well!
> 
> I thought I would post this link so you can see what is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0307 0020 0001 0975 5232*
> Did I mention I hate snakes?


There is a end after all, after this hits it's over. 1man bomb and fl is no more.



snkbyt said:


> you neglected to mention that before now


Now need for that. We tell nothing, talking is not for us it's for that other crew.



Troop_lee said:


> I wonder where thats headed??


I know ill give ya a hint... Florida:r:r



SmokeyJoe said:


> *Sometimes... circumstances dictate that action be taken earlier than planned:*
> 
> *DC# 0307 1790 0000 8647 8017
> 
> DC# 0307 1790 0000 8647 8024:chk:chk
> 
> May God have mercy on your souls.* :ss


:tu



snkbyt said:


> (cricketschirping)


Thats the sound after the aftermatho


----------



## DriftyGypsy

I believe you guys are the ones with a man down... smoked...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1271819&postcount=218


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DriftyGypsy said:


> I believe you guys are the ones with a man down... smoked...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1271819&postcount=218


LOL yeah I saw that and I must say it was a very nice hit, if that how yall are going to be playing then im going in my cave:r I'll tried several calls to him but no answerI hope he's alright.o
Return fire will be worse:mn


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL yeah I saw that and I must say it was a very nice hit, if that how yall are going to be playing then im going in my cave:r I'll tried several calls to him but no answerI hope he's alright.o
> * Return fire will be worse*:mn


Big Talk, as always!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> Big Talk, as always!


Man I have2talk2them MOD's again


----------



## Bigga Petey

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I have2talk2them MOD's again


Nah...

Let it go Booker. 

The air will be still and the smell of cordite will sting their nostrils.
And it will be deathly quiet. :hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bigga Petey said:


> Nah...
> 
> Let it go Booker.
> 
> The air will be still and the smell of cordite will sting their nostrils.
> And it will be deathly quiet. :hn


Im not worried about it, I put together a special team and stacked it a lil so they will take care of him pretty soon.


----------



## sailchaser

*Circumstances only allow me to start launch today* :tu

DC# 0307 1790 0005 2626 7997

:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> *Circumstances only allow me to start launch today* :tu
> 
> DC# 0307 1790 0005 2626 7997
> 
> :gn:gn:gn:gn


Heads up.... Bet I know who's getting this1...


----------



## snkbyt

OK..........it seems TimButz2 landed a trace round on my mailbox........a while back Tim was looking for empty cigar boxes for his new project, so I sent what I had lying around (think it was 7) and sent them off...he thanked me in a PM, no problem.......but with the on going conflicts he decided to thank me yet again but with a bomb of his own.

thanks for the smokes :tu...............nice selection :ss


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> OK..........it seems TimButz2 landed a trace round on my mailbox........a while back Tim was looking for empty cigar boxes for his new project, so I sent what I had lying around (think it was 7) and sent them off...he thanked me in a PM, no problem.......but with the on going conflicts he decided to thank me yet again but with a bomb of his own.
> 
> thanks for the smokes :tu...............nice selection :ss


Great hit Tim!

and so it begins......


----------



## wayner123

I too got hit by TimButz2. Great selection and a special stick I have been meaning to try for a long time. Thanks so much!










I am just glad to see at least one of you is not all talk!!

Too bad Florida's preemptive strikes took out your big guys and gal (hint hint). You guys will learn not to mess with Florida!


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> I too got hit by TimButz2. Great selection and a special stick I have been meaning to try for a long time. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just glad to see at least one of you is not all talk!!
> 
> Too bad Florida's preemptive strikes took out your big guys and gal (hint hint). You guys will learn not to mess with Florida!


That's what I'm talking about!!

Oh yeah....I am going to crawl through the wreckage and make it to the post office anyhow.


----------



## wayner123

icehog3 said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!
> 
> Oh yeah....I am going to crawl through the wreckage and make it to the post office anyhow.


blah blah blah :r


----------



## Troop_lee

Well TimButz2 landed a trace round at my place as well. I've been busy and now I have to get ready to go out to dinner. I'll get pics up later tonight after the game. 

Nice hit though with sticks I havn't tried yet (all but one).


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TimMan wasn't playing was he, knocked 3of yall on ya azz's all at once.... 

But wait there's more. these was just a Per-Surveillance sting, the full fledge strike is enroute sometime between now & next next year???????? 
Did I hear some1say they took out 1of our ladies ); come on now leave the kids & ladies out of this. I hope yall didn't hit the lady I'm thinking aboutm cause if ya did shes going to tear that azz up Cal style...

Nice going troops lets step up the attacks, PLAN #2 N EFFECT. TROOPS MOVE OUT...

Hope u florida guys enjoy all of those very very cigars over the weekend... 5th n command out.....


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> TimMan wasn't playing was he, knocked 3of yall on ya azz's all at once....
> 
> But wait there's more. these was just a Per-Surveillance sting, the full fledge strike is enroute sometime between now & next next year????????
> * Did I hear some1say they took out 1of our ladies ); come on now leave the kids & ladies out of this.* I hope yall didn't hit the lady I'm thinking aboutm cause if ya did shes going to tear that azz up Cal style...
> 
> Nice going troops lets step up the attacks, PLAN #2 N EFFECT. TROOPS MOVE OUT...
> 
> Hope u florida guys enjoy all of those very very cigars over the weekend... 5th n command out.....


She shouldn't have joined up and talked if she didn't want to play!! You should have read the bring down thunder thread and know I ain't scared of any of the Cali people. They talked smack in that thread and quickly were silent.

All's fair in love and war :gn


----------



## Old Sailor

wayner123 said:


> I too got hit by TimButz2. Great selection and a special stick I have been meaning to try for a long time. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just glad to see at least one of you is not all talk!!
> 
> Too bad Florida's preemptive strikes took out your big guys and gal (hint hint). You guys will learn not to mess with Florida!


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> blah blah blah :r


Must....make....mail....drop.....



Troop_lee said:


> Well TimButz2 landed a trace round at my place as well. I've been busy and now I have to get ready to go out to dinner. I'll get pics up later tonight after the game.
> 
> Nice hit though with sticks I havn't tried yet (all but one).


Yeah Tim!!


----------



## DonWeb

*Code Red Code Red!!!*

http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wasoup3wb7.jpg

*Need I say more?*


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: Code Red Code Red!!!*



DonWeb said:


> http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wasoup3wb7.jpg
> 
> *Need I say more?*


"if you're going to shoot,.....shoot,...don't talk"


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: Code Red Code Red!!!*



DonWeb said:


> http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wasoup3wb7.jpg
> 
> *Need I say more?*


DAMN!!!!!! You Too Tony?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Ron


----------



## Simplified

Over GA and should hit soon!


----------



## sailchaser

A shout out to White Jimmy 97 Thanks for the extra bomb shell packing materials mine did not get here until late it makes team bombing a lot eaiser when you know you have back up :tu


----------



## DBall

0103 8555 7492 4971 3362 :tu


----------



## snkbyt

Simplified said:


> Over GA and should hit soon!


probably stuck in Atlanta like every other thing that flies over that state


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Code Red Code Red!!!*



snkbyt said:


> "if you're going to shoot,.....shoot,...don't talk"


Don't you have your own thread to talk smack in, Alex? :r


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Code Red Code Red!!!*



DonWeb said:


> http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wasoup3wb7.jpg
> 
> *Need I say more?*


That's what I'm talking about Tony!! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Code Red Code Red!!!*



icehog3 said:


> Don't you have your own thread to talk smack in, Alex? :r


See now that's what I'm talking bout. Alex all up n our camp trying to get down. I'm going to get a lock for the front door & a snake bitting dog4the back yard. lol


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Code Red Code Red!!!*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> See now that's what I'm talking bout. Alex all up n our camp trying to get down. I'm going to get a lock for the front door & a snake bitting* hog*4the back yard. lol


I'm up for the task.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Code Red Code Red!!!*



icehog3 said:


> I'm up for the task.


C now thats why u r the man. Taking a good ideal and making it better:tu


----------



## TimButz2

Hey Alex, Wayne, & Troop, sorry I didn't write sooner but my Father In law
past away tragically yesterday. Glad you all enjoyed the package but remember this was just a recon misssion....


----------



## snkbyt

TimButz2 said:


> Hey Alex, Wayne, & Troop, sorry I didn't write sooner but my Father In law
> past away tragically yesterday. Glad you all enjoyed the package but remember this was just a recon misssion....


sorry to hear about your FIL.................you're excused from fighting


----------



## Troop_lee

TimButz2 said:


> Hey Alex, Wayne, & Troop, sorry I didn't write sooner but my Father In law
> past away tragically yesterday. Glad you all enjoyed the package but remember this was just a recon misssion....


I am sorry to hear about that.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

TimButz2 said:


> Hey Alex, Wayne, & Troop, sorry I didn't write sooner but my Father In law
> past away tragically yesterday. Glad you all enjoyed the package but remember this was just a recon misssion....


*Hey Tim,
God bless you and your family during this loss. You will have a lot of gorillas praying for you. Take care. *


----------



## Ron1YY

TimButz2 said:


> Hey Alex, Wayne, & Troop, sorry I didn't write sooner but my Father In law
> past away tragically yesterday. Glad you all enjoyed the package but remember this was just a recon misssion....


My condolences to you and your family.

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Yall must have a large set of balls coming in2our thread & threating 1of out team mates family. no worries this will be handle the 'D' Way... Meeting of the minds later tonite.. (i have to go shoot pool yesss)

Alex u got your room4the feb herf yet?


----------



## icehog3

So sorry for your loss Tim.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Sorry to hear about your loss Tim...


----------



## wayner123

TimButz2 said:


> Hey Alex, Wayne, & Troop, sorry I didn't write sooner but my Father In law
> past away tragically yesterday. Glad you all enjoyed the package but remember this was just a recon misssion....


My thoughts and compassion go out to you and yours.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sorry2hear about your lost, prayers 4u& yours..


----------



## Papichulo

Tim, prayers sent brother.


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Alex u got your room4the feb herf yet?


YES 7,8,&9


----------



## Old Sailor

Sorry to hear about your loss Tim, my thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## DragonMan

TimButz2 said:


> Hey Alex, Wayne, & Troop, sorry I didn't write sooner but my Father In law
> past away tragically yesterday. Glad you all enjoyed the package but remember this was just a recon misssion....


My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Bigga Petey

TimButz2 said:


> Hey Alex, Wayne, & Troop, sorry I didn't write sooner but my Father In law
> past away tragically yesterday.


Most heartfelt condolences.


----------



## TimButz2

Thank you all for your thoughts & prayers I appreciate it.


----------



## RHNewfie

My thoughts and prayers for you and your family Tim.


----------



## RHNewfie

Are you ever just a mild mannered chimp...










Until something comes over you that you just can't control??


----------



## DriftyGypsy




----------



## wayner123

DriftyGypsy said:


>


:tpd:


----------



## Simplified

DriftyGypsy said:


>


Just the calm before the storm.:gn


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


>





Wicked Witch of the West said:


> Poppies will put them to sleep. Sleep. Now they'll sleep!


How about a little fire, Scarecrow?


----------



## Troop_lee

Here is the pic of the damage from tim.


A great hit!! 

Thanks you so much for the cigars!:ss


----------



## smokehouse

icehog3 said:


> How about a little fire, Scarecrow?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DriftyGypsy said:


>


I have much respect 4u but stay off our thread.:r



Simplified said:


> Just the calm before the storm.:gn


Those youngns just dont understand.


----------



## shaggy

.885 kg...........lets see.....around 2 lbs?????



fired today to somewhere......


----------



## icehog3

Blah Blah Blah Blah....

My assigned target:

0306 3030 0002 4910 1202

Blah Blah Blah Blah....

Some additional Scuds:

0306 3030 0002 4910 1219
0306 3030 0002 4910 1165
0306 3030 0002 4910 1172
0306 3030 0002 4910 1158
0306 3030 0002 4910 1196
0306 3030 0002 4910 1189

Blah Blah Blah Blah....


----------



## SmokeyJoe

icehog3 said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah....
> 
> My assigned target:
> 
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1202
> 
> Blah Blah Blah Blah....
> 
> Some additional Scuds:
> 
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1219
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1165
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1172
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1158
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1196
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1189
> 
> Blah Blah Blah Blah....


*Holy Shnikees! Looks like somebody is 'bout to have some "blah" on their shoes... and their mailbox... and their walls... and their neighbor's dog. :r
You can't say he didn't warn you... go get 'em, Tom!!! * :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah....
> 
> My assigned target:
> 
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1202
> 
> Blah Blah Blah Blah....
> 
> Some additional Scuds:
> 
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1219
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1165
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1172
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1158
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1196
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1189
> 
> Blah Blah Blah Blah....


I hope some of that Blah gets n there hair lol, looks like this might b the end2the florida crew.
Nice job T-Man....


----------



## ZYA_LTR

More blah blah blah headed towards the destruction of Florida:

0103 8555 7493 2449 1000


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah....
> 
> My assigned target:
> 
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1202
> 
> Blah Blah Blah Blah....
> 
> Some additional Scuds:
> 
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1219
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1165
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1172
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1158
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1196
> 0306 3030 0002 4910 1189
> 
> Blah Blah Blah Blah....


I haven't laughed this hard in a long time. Blah Blah Blah Blah.

Tom made a funny.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> More blah blah blah headed towards the destruction of Florida:
> 
> *0103 8555 7493 2449 1000*


They will pay for there words.


The Dakotan said:


> I haven't laughed this hard in a long time. Blah Blah Blah Blah.
> 
> *Tom made a funny*.


Call your florida buds and say your last good byessssso


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> They will pay for there words.
> Call your florida buds and say your last good byessssso


Why? we have clear skies and the forecast for the next few days are sunny, clear and warm.....................oh and phone service still works down here as well........................:r


----------



## smokehouse

0103 8555 7491 8843 4687


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> We will pay for Our words.
> Call your Michigan buds and say your last good byessssso


*I know. *


----------



## The Dakotan

Today will be an interesting day. I have a feeling there will be a lot of bombs falling from the sky. ooo


----------



## jaymz

The Dakotan said:


> I have a feeling there will be a lot of bombs falling from the sky.


Here's taking you out Civil War Style 










Tracking #1ZEW96780367430284


----------



## jmcrawf1

jaymz said:


> Here's taking you out Civil War Style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracking #1ZEW96780367430284


Only 4 posts, and he's bombing people?? I like this guy


----------



## Troop_lee

jmcrawf1 said:


> Only 4 posts, and he's bombing people?? I like this guy


:tpd:


----------



## snkbyt

jmcrawf1 said:


> Only 4 posts, and he's bombing people?? I like this guy


yes..............but what team is he batting for?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

snkbyt said:


> yes..............but what team is he batting for?


The Michigan Mumblers..


----------



## snkbyt

DriftyGypsy said:


> The Michigan Mumblers..


oh............then no big deal................back to surfing


----------



## Bigga Petey

snkbyt said:


> oh............then no big deal................back to surfing


That's what they say....

"Ignorance is bliss". :tu

:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Bigga Petey said:


> That's what they say....
> 
> "Ignorance is bliss". :tu
> 
> :chk


oh.............you mean like y'all thinking that after this little bombing run of your (Northern Boy Scouts) team, that us FL Crew members will just lie down and call it quits........................y'all are sadly mistaken


----------



## wayner123

snkbyt said:


> oh.............you mean like y'all thinking that after this little bombing run of your (Northern Boy Scouts) team, that us FL Crew members will just lie down and call it quits........................*y'all are sadly mistaken*


I highlighted the important parts :r


----------



## Simplified

Your item arrived at 6:59 AM on November 13, 2007 in SATELLITE BEACH, FL 32937. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 

:tu:tu


----------



## zipper

Breaking radio silence in order to say: BLAH:tu

0307 1790 005 7097 1512


----------



## ZYA_LTR

The Dakotan said:


> Today will be an interesting day. I have a feeling there will be a lot of bombs falling from the sky. ooo


Sneaky bastage, i came home from work early today to get packed for hunting opening day, and my porch was gone, and just one of the dreaded USPS Priority boxes layed in the rubbish.

"The Dakotan" retaliated against me for my innocent bomb sent recently, with a direct hit. when the wife comes home and sees the porch, i'm toast.

Thanks for the smokes brother, camera is packed already for hunting, but i'll list them to the best of my ability, since i still don't have size designations down.

-Sancho panza
-Gurkha expedition
-Indian Tabac maduro
-5 Vegas serie A
-Joya de nicaragua Antano
-Punch rare corojo
-Camacho 1962 edicion limitada
-(3) nice Padrons

Very nice hit brother, i apprecite the smokes, and a few will be escorting me this weekend hunting.

I just am gonna miss all the carnage from the FL explosions. At least i'll have plenty to read about when i return.

Well, i'm off to clean up the front porch carnage.

Jason


----------



## Mark THS

Bombs away!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mark THS said:


> Bombs away!


Go get 'em, Mark! :ss
I just received confirmation that my devices are in place. Just waiting for the "boom." :tu


----------



## shaggy

this is gonna get really ugly.........really fast :chk


----------



## Ms. Floydp

The Dakotan said:


> Today will be an interesting day. I have a feeling there will be a lot of bombs falling from the sky. ooo


oo I'm gonna sit back and watch with ya...


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Simplified said:


> Your item arrived at 6:59 AM on November 13, 2007 in SATELLITE BEACH, FL 32937. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.
> 
> :tu:tu


they have to dig themselves out first... this is gonna be painful to watch.


----------



## rack04

Both my bombs landed today but I haven't heard anything. I hope they survived the blast. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Both my bombs landed today but I haven't heard anything. I hope they survived the blast. :tu


I had fivve bombs hit today. :cb One more going out tomorrow.


----------



## Troop_lee

*I'm Hit, I'm Hit.

*Papichulo (brent) and Bigga Petey both hit me today. WOW.

Here's the Hit from brent! 








Great hit, i've been wanting to try one of those RP fusions. And the rest are great sticks.

if that wasn't enough excitement for one night.

Pete Lands a Solid Blow with some very "special" Sticks.

I don't even know what to say to all this, except watch your back And Thank you both.


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> *I'm Hit, I'm Hit.
> 
> *Papichulo (brent) and Bigga Petey both hit me today. WOW.
> 
> Here's the Hit from brent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great hit, i've been wanting to try one of those RP fusions. And the rest are great sticks.
> 
> if that wasn't enough excitement for one night.
> 
> Pete Lands a Solid Blow with some very "special" Sticks.
> 
> I don't even know what to say to all this, except watch your back And Thank you both.


Wow, Pete hit you hard!!! WTG Pete:tu


----------



## Mark THS

Troop_lee said:


> *
> I don't even know what to say to all this, except watch your back And Thank you both.*


*

Look where all that trash talk got you :hn:hn*


----------



## rack04

Florida is going down in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Florida is going down in a blaze of glory.


Yeah, wait until Ron comes back on the scope... I sent him something special:r:r


----------



## wayner123

WOW!! I am hit as well.

Papichulo tries to take my head off with this blast!!










And right after him Sailchaser decides to kick me while I am down:










Have you guys ever heard the phrase "The south will rise again!!" ?

Thanks so much for the sticks. I really and truly appreciate it. I am still in awe over the generosity of this place. :ss


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Yeah, wait until Ron comes back on the scope... I sent him something special:r:r


Weird. So did I.:mn


----------



## Aladdin Sane

rack04 said:


> TEXAS is going down in a blaze of glory.


What you said :r :mn


----------



## Papichulo

Aladdin Sane said:


> What you said :r :mn


This is going to get goodo


----------



## gromit

Southbound missles in the air:
0407 1469 9100 1005 3491
0407 1469 9100 1005 3955

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Yeah, wait until Ron comes back on the scope... I sent him something special:r:r


ooo



wayner123 said:


> WOW!! I am hit as well.
> 
> Papichulo tries to take my head off with this blast!!
> 
> And right after him Sailchaser decides to kick me while I am down:
> 
> Have you guys ever heard the phrase "The south will rise again!!" ?
> 
> Thanks so much for the sticks. I really and truly appreciate it. I am still in awe over the generosity of this place. :ss


Nice hits guys! CS is amazing!



Papichulo said:


> This is going to get goodo


You're not just-a-kiddin!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> *I'm Hit, I'm Hit.*
> 
> Papichulo (brent) and Bigga Petey both hit me today. WOW.
> 
> Here's the Hit from brent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great hit, i've been wanting to try one of those RP fusions. And the rest are great sticks.
> 
> if that wasn't enough excitement for one night.
> 
> Pete Lands a Solid Blow with some very "special" Sticks.
> 
> I don't even know what to say to all this, except watch your back And Thank you both.


The first wave has arrived, but the attack has not yet completed, you boys better stay in yer bunkers a little longer.:tu:ss



wayner123 said:


> WOW!! I am hit as well.
> 
> Papichulo tries to take my head off with this blast!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right after him Sailchaser decides to kick me while I am down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys ever heard the phrase "The south will rise again!!" ?
> 
> Thanks so much for the sticks. I really and truly appreciate it. I am still in awe over the generosity of this place. :ss


I have to believe that after the assault that is southbound is completed, ther won't be much left to rise anyways...lol:hn:chk



Papichulo said:


> This is going to get goodo


Yes it is brother, the fun has just begun, and you play hardball good sir, glad your on my team, ,,,,,,,,wait, by the looks of things, it ain't that bad to be on the opposing team either, nice sticks ya sent out. The goodies have just started to land....wait for it, wait for it......oo

Oh, and i believe i said it a few times before, 
.
.
.
.
.
*D-Day Cometh, and*
*D-Day hath arrived.*

.
.
.
.
.
I'm still an attention whore, but now the action has followed the talk.


----------



## Papichulo

ZYA_LTR said:


> The first wave has arrived, but the attack has not yet completed, you boys better stay in yer bunkers a little longer.:tu:ss
> 
> I have to believe that after the assault that is southbound is completed, ther won't be much left to rise anyways...lol:hn:chk
> 
> Yes it is brother, the fun has just begun, and you play hardball good sir, glad your on my team, ,,,,,,,,wait, by the looks of things, it ain't that bad to be on the opposing team either, nice sticks ya sent out. The goodies have just started to land....wait for it, wait for it......oo
> 
> Oh, and i believe i said it a few times before,
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *D-Day Cometh, and*
> *D-Day hath arrived.*
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I'm still an attention whore, but now the action has followed the talk.


Where is Ron and ALEX:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Simplified

Your item was delivered at 3:35 PM on November 13, 2007 in SATELLITE BEACH, FL 32937. No white flags yet:tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

A certain reptile left for work I think around 3pm...


----------



## Papichulo

Simplified said:


> Your item was delivered at 3:35 PM on November 13, 2007 in SATELLITE BEACH, FL 32937. No white flags yet:tu


My Alex and Ron Bomb was combined and hit near Palm Beach at 0400 AM today. We might have to send a search team:chk


----------



## Sancho

I forgot to include the French flag in my outbound rocket :r


----------



## Mark THS

Sancho said:


> I forgot to include the French flag in my outbound rocket :r


Ohhh thats low, my man, looooow


----------



## Simplified

Sancho said:


> I forgot to include the French flag in my outbound rocket :r


:r Nice:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

I was gonna make a suggestion to all bombers to include white flags for the FL crew to hoist high after the devastation took place. Oh well.


----------



## ambientboy




----------



## DETROITPHA357

*0307 0020 0001 0069 3007*o

_Bandages & Ring Gauge clippers have been dispursed for all bomb recipient victims. The halucaust that has recently hit florida so far has claimed several victims. The state is still in denial as to the total estimate of damage that has been done so far. Stay tuned more fatalities to come in a mailbox near you._

:SM:SM:SM:SM:SM:SM
:chk:chk:chk:chk
:mn:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> I was gonna make a suggestion to all bombers to include white flags for the FL crew to hoist high after the devastation took place. Oh well.


LOL your should have, I do remember you saying that I've just been very busy around here. Oh well next round we will give them some.


----------



## shaggy

those fla boys are gonna be diggin out for a long time after this is all done :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

So unfair you hit my girlfriend, she didnt have anything2do with this

The Dakotan Man hit the wrong target, he tried to take me out but took out my girl. She found the box 1/2 way open and looked inside and it blew up in her face:hn:
05 Punch-Punch
00 Punch Black Prince?
99 Saint Luis Rey
98 Boliv CE
07 Party Short x2
06 Romeo y Julliete x2
92 La Corona
Padron 3000

You made the mistake of hitting a incident person. Now im going to take out 1of you Bro's. Hope your glad for what u have done will not go unanswered:tu


----------



## snkbyt

Ms. Floydp said:


> they have to dig themselves out first... this is gonna be painful to watch.


 was working NOT digging


rack04 said:


> Both my bombs landed today but I haven't heard anything. I hope they survived the blast. :tu


at work till 1am


SmokeyJoe said:


> Go get 'em, Mark! :ss
> I just received confirmation that my devices are in place. Just waiting for the "boom." :tu


yes got it


Simplified said:


> Your item arrived at 6:59 AM on November 13, 2007 in SATELLITE BEACH, FL 32937. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.
> 
> :tu:tu


got home from work at 1am


----------



## snkbyt

Simplified said:


> Your item was delivered at 3:35 PM on November 13, 2007 in SATELLITE BEACH, FL 32937. No white flags yet:tu


hold on....................unpacked NO white flag just a :dr


Papichulo said:


> Where is Ron and ALEX:chk:chk:chk


Alex doesn't get home till 1am


DriftyGypsy said:


> A certain reptile left for work I think around 3pm...


thanks DG for reminding them that


----------



## snkbyt

and now for the pics (w/o any white flags)

first box opened was from Justin "rack04" (2 hit in a month)
nice hit again..............but now its my turn
second box was from Joe "smokeyjoe"
smokes with extras...........thanks
last but not least was from Sam "simplified"
Sam if you hate snakes than what happens to things you like?

y'all hit pretty hard this round................I'll admit it hurt at first but after a bottle of aspirin, I'm feeling a little better
who said you can't conceal a sucking chest wound w/a band-aid..........


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> So unfair you hit my girlfriend, she didnt have anything2do with this
> 
> The Dakotan Man hit the wrong target, he tried to take me out but took out my girl. She found the box 1/2 way open and looked inside and it blew up in her face:hn:
> 05 Punch-Punch
> 00 Punch Black Prince?
> 99 Saint Luis Rey
> 98 Boliv CE
> 07 Party Short x2
> 06 Romeo y Julliete x2
> 92 La Corona
> Padron 3000
> 
> You made the mistake of hitting a incident person. Now im going to take out 1of you Bro's. Hope your glad for what u have done will not go unanswered:tu


Jeff is really bustin' up some boxes today! 



snkbyt said:


> first box opened was from Justin "rack04" (2 hit in a month)
> nice hit again..............but now its my turn
> second box was from Joe "smokeyjoe"
> smokes with extras...........thanks
> last but not least was from Sam "simplified"
> Sam if you hate snakes than what happens to things you like?


Awesome job for the Booker Squad, Justin, Joe and Sam!! That's what I'm talkin' about!! :tu


----------



## ATLHARP

I was hit by Smokey Joe and I think Papichulo!

This will not go unanswered. Get prepared boys, serious pain is coming your way!

A look at the damage!

ATL


----------



## rack04

Looks like everyone is bringing their "A" game. I like it.:tu


----------



## Papichulo

ATLHARP said:


> I was hit by Smokey Joe and I think Papichulo!
> 
> This will not go unanswered. Get prepared boys, serious pain is coming your way!
> 
> A look at the damage!
> 
> ATL


It was me


----------



## snkbyt

posted last night when I got home from work (tired), took pics, put things away, wiped the :dr off my chin

this AM over coffee, my asks "well what you get?"..........so I start showing her all the great sticks I got hit with and she asks if this will make me surrendor and I tell her "not at this time" and then she says "wipe the :dr off your chin"


----------



## Ron1YY

Good Grief!!!!!!! I've been running around for the last few days getting things ready for Saturday's Grand Opening and Thanksgiving at the office on Friday and got home late again last night. My wife shows me 2 Big boxes this morning and ....Let's just say I'm bleeding from my wounds right now!!!!!

Rack04 Attack and Papichulo Pounding is what I am calling this!!!!!

I'll post pics tonight, but for now, I'll list them

Justin send me a letter with some of the coolest facts about Texas. Admittedly, I didn't know any of those facts about Texas. Along with that he sent 

Legend Red Label
AF Short Story
5 Vegas Gold
La Flor Dominica Ligero
Miami 5
Joya de Nic Antano
100 Angel
3 Siglos
Padron 3000
Don Pepin Blue Label
601
Oliva Series V
Tatuaje White Label
Tatuaje Regional East
Boli RC

This will not go unanswered Justin!!! Count on that!!!

Now, Brent lost his mind again!!!!! CMS, on your last request, NEGATIVE!!!!! You will take a beating for this!!!!! Brent hit outside of the box AGAIN!!! Blind Sided me with Cigars and my secret passion, Pipes!!!!!

He send me (And Alex) Crazy amount of things!!!!

Xikar Cutter
Zippo Pipe Lighter
A Horace DeJarnett #18 Pipe
Avo Tubo
Padron 1926 #35
a Tin of Christmas Cheer 07
Pouch of Nov. Blend
Pouch of Baltic
Pouch of Money bag
Pouch of Late Night Cappuccino

Bleeding pretty bad and the band-aids aren't enough!!!! Thank you both Justin and Brent!!!!! I am going to take some time tonight to make sure to sever limbs from you two!!!!! 

To be sure, They aren't just talk, BUT, Now it's my turn!!!!!!! :gn :gn

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Good Grief!!!!!!! I've been running around for the last few days getting things ready for Saturday's Grand Opening and Thanksgiving at the office on Friday and got home late again last night. My wife shows me 2 Big boxes this morning and ....Let's just say I'm bleeding from my wounds right now!!!!!
> 
> Rack04 Attack and Papichulo Pounding is what I am calling this!!!!!
> 
> I'll post pics tonight, but for now, I'll list them
> 
> Justin send me a letter with some of the coolest facts about Texas. Admittedly, I didn't know any of those facts about Texas. Along with that he sent
> 
> Legend Red Label
> AF Short Story
> 5 Vegas Gold
> La Flor Dominica Ligero
> Miami 5
> Joya de Nic Antano
> 100 Angel
> 3 Siglos
> Padron 3000
> Don Pepin Blue Label
> 601
> Oliva Series V
> Tatuaje White Label
> Tatuaje Regional East
> Boli RC
> 
> This will not go unanswered Justin!!! Count on that!!!
> 
> Now, Brent lost his mind again!!!!! CMS, on your last request, NEGATIVE!!!!! You will take a beating for this!!!!! Brent hit outside of the box AGAIN!!! Blind Sided me with Cigars and my secret passion, Pipes!!!!!
> 
> He send me (And Alex) Crazy amount of things!!!!
> 
> Xikar Cutter
> Zippo Pipe Lighter
> A Horace DeJarnett #18 Pipe
> Avo Tubo
> Padron 1926 #35
> a Tin of Christmas Cheer 07
> Pouch of Nov. Blend
> Pouch of Baltic
> Pouch of Money bag
> Pouch of Late Night Cappuccino
> 
> Bleeding pretty bad and the band-aids aren't enough!!!! Thank you both Justin and Brent!!!!! I am going to take some time tonight to make sure to sever limbs from you two!!!!!
> 
> To be sure, They aren't just talk, BUT, Now it's my turn!!!!!!! :gn :gn
> 
> Ron


Ron, you deserve more then I could procure. Enjoy the pipe and goodies. I also heard Alex is a closet pipe smoker too:tu


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Ron, you deserve more then I could procure. Enjoy the pipe and goodies. I also heard Alex is a closet pipe smoker too:tu


I am now but did smoke a pipe for over 20 years before going over the cigar cliff................haven't seen the goodies yet, but thanks Chief


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> I am now but did smoke a pipe for over 20 years before going over the cigar cliff................haven't seen the goodies yet, but thanks Chief


Alex, you too deserve more. I hope you enjoy. Like Ron said, I had to go outside the box. :chk


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Alex, you too deserve more. I hope you enjoy. Like Ron said, I had to go outside the box. :chk


when have you ever been "inside" the box?


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Ron, you deserve more then I could procure. Enjoy the pipe and goodies. I also heard Alex is a closet pipe smoker too:tu


Well Chief, Now that I know you smoke Pipes, there is a whole other world of hurt you are going to see!!!!!! I didn't know before, But, I know it now!!!!!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! :gn :hn :mn

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> was working NOT digging
> 
> at work till 1am
> 
> yes got it
> 
> got home from work at 1am


escuesssss



snkbyt said:


> hold on....................unpacked NO white flag just a :dr
> 
> Alex doesn't get home till 1am
> 
> thanks DG for reminding them that


oo



Ron1YY said:


> Good Grief!!!!!!! I've been running around for the last few days getting things ready for Saturday's Grand Opening and Thanksgiving at the office on Friday and got home late again last night. My wife shows me 2 Big boxes this morning and ....Let's just say I'm bleeding from my wounds right now!!!!!
> 
> *Rack04 Attack and Papichulo *Pounding is what I am calling this!!!!!
> 
> on


Nice hit fellas. Enjoy the smokes fellas. But the worst is yet to come. U think I would send off all at the same time.:r


----------



## rack04

Glad you got the smokes. Do me a favor. Just sell me a humidor as your paypack. That way it is a win, win. :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

snkbyt said:


> and now for the pics (w/o any white flags)
> 
> first box opened was from Justin "rack04" (2 hit in a month)
> nice hit again..............but now its my turn
> second box was from Joe "smokeyjoe"
> smokes with extras...........thanks
> last but not least was from Sam "simplified"
> Sam if you hate snakes than what happens to things you like?
> 
> y'all hit pretty hard this round................I'll admit it hurt at first but after a bottle of aspirin, I'm feeling a little better
> who said you can't conceal a sucking chest wound w/a band-aid..........


Glad you got it safe and sound... but since the news didn't report that Florida had broken off and sunk into the Gulf, I had to assume you had survived.
Guess we will have to try and hit harder next time. :tu

Hope you enjoy, my friend... and *simplified* is out of control!
It was a pleasure hitting you with Justin and Sam - fine gorillas. :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

SmokeyJoe said:


> Glad you got it safe and sound... but since the news didn't report that Florida had broken off and sunk into the Gulf, I had to assume you had survived.
> Guess we will have to try and hit harder next time. :tu
> 
> Hope you enjoy, my friend... and *simplified* is out of control!
> It was a pleasure hitting you with Justin and Sam - fine gorillas. :ss


C what there not telling u is the State of Florida is cracking, n the very near future they will be floating bye themselves. U guys did a great job..


----------



## icehog3

ATLHARP said:


> I was hit by Smokey Joe and I think Papichulo!





Ron1YY said:


> Rack04 Attack and Papichulo Pounding is what I am calling this!!!!!


That's what I'm talking about!!  :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> So unfair you hit my girlfriend, she didnt have anything2do with this
> The Dakotan Man hit the wrong target, he tried to take me out but took out my girl.


I didn't want to hit your girlfriend! Enjoy the smokes. Yes, it's a 2000 Black Prince.



icehog3 said:


> Jeff is really bustin' up some boxes today!


I try. 



icehog3 said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!  :tu


Things are getting crazy in here!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Dakotan said:


> *I didn't want to hit your girlfriend*! Enjoy the smokes.


Is that your way of saying your sorry2her.
OK, Ok, Ok, Ic...o


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Is that your way of saying your sorry2her.
> OK, Ok, Ok, Ic...o


No worries Booker...I will make Jeff pay for any mental anguish he has caused you or your ladyfriend.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> No worries Booker...I will make Jeff pay for any mental anguish he has caused you or your ladyfriend.


My brother steps up4me 1nce again:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Is that your way of saying your sorry2her.
> OK, Ok, Ok, Ic...o


Yes. Tell her that I apologize. I had no intention of hitting innocents. 



icehog3 said:


> No worries Booker...I will make Jeff pay for any mental anguish he has caused you or your ladyfriend.


HOLD ON!!! I thought all the aggression would be pointed at Ron and Alex!! oh geez ... :z i'm outta here! try to have fun without me fellas!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Dakotan said:


> Yes. Tell her that I apologize. I had no intention of hitting innocents.
> 
> HOLD ON!!! I thought all the aggression would be pointed at Ron and Alex!! oh geez ... :z i'm outta here! try to have fun without me fellas!


we go1running already:r:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

Uh Oh....Spaghetti-Os!

Just got a large box from Harland....won't have time to open it, have to leave now to pick up something....but the Eternal Rider just made the round two list. 

I will post the carnage after work.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ATLHARP said:


> I was hit by Smokey Joe and I think Papichulo!
> 
> This will not go unanswered. Get prepared boys, serious pain is coming your way!
> 
> A look at the damage!
> 
> ATL


Enjoy, Andrew! Been wantin' to hit you up since the Lexington Herf. :tu
You are one deserving BOTL. You left Florida, but you can't outrun a pack of crazed CS Gorillas! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Uh Oh....Spaghetti-Os!
> 
> Just got a large box from Harland....won't have time to open it, have to leave now to pick up something....but the Eternal Rider just made the round two list.
> 
> I will post the carnage after work.






SmokeyJoe said:


> Enjoy, Andrew! Been wantin' to hit you up since the Lexington Herf. :tu
> You are one deserving BOTL. You left Florida, but you can't outrun a pack of crazed CS Gorillas! :ss


:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> and now for the pics (w/o any white flags)
> 
> first box opened was from Justin "rack04" (2 hit in a month)
> nice hit again..............but now its my turn
> second box was from Joe "smokeyjoe"
> smokes with extras...........thanks
> last but not least was from Sam "simplified"
> Sam if you hate snakes than what happens to things you like?
> 
> y'all hit pretty hard this round................I'll admit it hurt at first but after a bottle of aspirin, I'm feeling a little better
> who said you can't conceal a sucking chest wound w/a band-aid..........


BADA BOOM....BADA BING.......Great first round you 3; but now the rest should start falling on the State of what was Florida......Alex, I'd hate ta see what they'd hit ya with if they was mad, awesome trio my friend...enjoy while you can:chk:chk


----------



## Papichulo

Boom chicka wah wah:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Boom chicka wah wah:chk


:r:r


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r:r


Am I missing something?


----------



## Aladdin Sane

0307 0020 0001 0891 1257

Just getting started  :gn:gn:tg


----------



## Papichulo

Aladdin Sane said:


> 0307 0020 0001 0891 1257
> 
> Just getting started  :gn:gn:tg


:r I know who that is going to. :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Papichulo said:


> :r I know who that is going to. :tu


What gave it away?  :r


----------



## icehog3

I was wondering if someone would "go there"....and The Eternal Rider did. :r

Harland sent me a big bag of pork rinds...said he had searched for my parents and that was all that was left. Harland....you complete me. :r

Harland also smacked me around but good with two of my favorite pleasures...vodka and cigars...Thank you Brother!

He sent a large bottle of Fox Vodka....made in Kansas, the bottle shows a picture of a fox on the label...with a dead grey goose in his mouth! 

Round that off with 4 excellent cigars, and one of the THREAT DOWN crew's reinforcement players put me on the spit once again.

Havana Soul Robusto
Fuente Hemingway Signature
La Aurora Preferidos Emerald Tubo
826 Slow Aged Robusto
Don Lino Africa Punda Milia 

Harland, thank you for the great package and for trying to keep the state of FLA above water...thank you...and you made the list Buddy! :r


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> I was wondering if someone would "go there"....and The Eternal Rider did. :r
> 
> Harland sent me a big bag of pork rinds...said he had searched for my parents and that was all that was left. Harland....you complete me. :r
> 
> Harland also smacked me around but good with two of my favorite pleasures...vodka and cigars...Thank you Brother!
> 
> He sent a large bottle of Fox Vodka....made in Kansas, the bottle shows a picture of a fox on the label...with a dead grey goose in his mouth!
> 
> Round that off with 4 excellent cigars, and one of the THREAT DOWN crew's reinforcement players put me on the spit once again.
> 
> Havana Soul Robusto
> Fuente Hemingway Signature
> La Aurora Preferidos Emerald Tubo
> 826 Slow Aged Robusto
> Don Lino Africa Punda Milia
> 
> Harland, thank you for the great package and for trying to keep the state of FLA above water...thank you...and you made the list Buddy! :r


:r:r Tom, that is halarious!! WTG Harland.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Soueeeee...


----------



## Troop_lee

Great job Harland!!!


----------



## Irons

Poor Florida. It's like shootin' fish in a sink hole.


0307 1790 0005 2823 6670


----------



## snkbyt

Irons said:


> Poor Florida. It's like shootin' fish in a sink hole.
> 
> 0307 1790 0005 2823 6670


nice pic...............colorful...........now what?


----------



## Mauirce

Irons said:


> Poor Florida. It's like shootin' fish in a sink hole.
> 
> 0307 1790 0005 2823 6670


Nice pic is that World of Warcraft?

Or World of Mich is Kick'm Fla's Ace!!!

SASLMAO


----------



## Ron1YY

Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! They don't realize that the crew is meeting up on Saturday, and we have a mail service right next door!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! They don't realize that the crew is meeting up on Saturday, and we have a mail service right next door!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


No they don't!


----------



## Mark THS

What a bunch of dirty, rotten, stinky Floridians.

PEEEEW


----------



## SmokeyJoe

snkbyt said:


> nice pic...............colorful...........now what?


Now what?! Alex, I figured you might at least still be wearing a band-aid, my man. :ss 
You must be wearing kevlar... :r


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! They don't realize that the crew is meeting up on Saturday, and we have a mail service right next door!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Aladdin Sane said:


> 0307 0020 0001 0891 1257
> 
> Just getting started  :gn:gn:tg


Don't look like any place1know, not right off hand.....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! They don't realize that the crew is meeting up on Saturday, and we have a mail service right next door!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


& u say that2say what RON?????????????????


----------



## DriftyGypsy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> & u say that2say what RON?????????????????


*
Let me 'splain it to you

Florida Crew + Cigar Store Grand Opening + Rum + Mail Service next door (so they don't have to stagger far) =

*


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DriftyGypsy said:


> *
> Let me 'splain it to you
> 
> Florida Crew + Cigar Store Grand Opening + Rum + Mail Service next door (so they don't have to stagger far) =
> 
> *


*
Who is that with the orange halter top? Ron1YY, ATLHarp or Snkbyt?* :r


----------



## rack04

DriftyGypsy said:


> *Let me 'splain it to you*
> 
> *Florida Crew + Cigar Store Grand Opening + Rum + Mail Service next door (so they don't have to stagger far) =*


So your saying all that equals a small red x. Sounds about right. :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

SmokeyJoe said:


> *
> Who is that with the orange halter top? Ron1YY, ATLHarp or Snkbyt?*  :r


Hey, I know Carlos hasn't been around in a while...


----------



## shaggy

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! They don't realize that the crew is meeting up on Saturday, and we have a mail service right next door!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


maybe we know and dont care?

i gots me a fly swatter


----------



## DBall

shaggy said:


> i gots me a fly swatter


Dude... seriously... a fly swatter? Don't you think that's overkill?

:tu

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Troop_lee

DBall said:


> Dude... seriously... a fly swatter? Don't you think that's overkill?
> 
> :tu
> 
> :r:r:r:r:r


Laugh it up hotshot!! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DriftyGypsy said:


> *
> Let me 'splain it to you
> 
> Florida Crew + Cigar Store Grand Opening + Rum + Mail Service next door (so they don't have to stagger far) =
> 
> *


I still don't understand ???? Can some1 explain some more (;

PS; I know yall r going to have a great time, wish I could have made it.. Have fun & be safe crew...


----------



## icehog3

ambientboy said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
> 2. Shaggy (what the hey)
> 3. Sancho (Chris)
> 4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
> 5. Old Sailor
> 6. Mark THS
> 7. KASR
> 8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
> 9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
> 10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
> 11. DragonMan
> 12. Bigqa Petey
> 13. RHNewfie
> 14. ZYA_LTR
> 15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
> 16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness.
> 17. Smokehouse
> 18. Cigargal
> 19. Spect
> 20. BamaDoc77
> 21. Mauirce
> 22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
> 23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd
> 24. RedBaron
> 25. Jaymz
> 26. Simplified Ready to bitch slap some smack talkers
> 27. rack04 (flip-flopping to destroy Florida )
> 28. DBall (NY (and The Syndicate) is not on the sidelines)
> 29. Darrell (of The Syndicate)
> 30. Zipper - Ending previous conscientious objector status in favor of shelling sandbox
> *31. SvilleKid - always ready to "help" a brother or two out*
> 32. gromit - just got made as a Syndicate member and looking to make my bones
> 33. Irons
> 34. TimButz2 - looks like another NYer enters the mix to smack around a few Floridians
> 35. AmbientBoy - (of The Syndicate) It's how we roll in NY!!


Hey Cliff....what gives?

I was nailed by a member of my own crew today! I think Cliff was trying to cheer me up after the horrible week I had last week....and he succeeded!!

Cliff filled a Margaritaville coozie with 4 primo cigars! Talk about "Friendly Fire"!

Thanks Cliff for thinking of me, and always being such a class BOTL. 

'00 Bolivar Royal Corona
Carlos Torano Virtuoso
Carlos Torano Noventa
Punch Rare Corojo
601 Robusto

Thank you Cliff for checking up on me...now which team did you say you were on?


----------



## Guest

icehog3 said:


> Hey Cliff....what gives?
> 
> I was nailed by a member of my own crew today! I think Cliff was trying to cheer me up after the horrible week I had last week....and he succeeded!!
> 
> Cliff filled a Margaritaville coozie with 4 primo cigars! Talk about "Friendly Fire"!
> 
> Thanks Cliff for thinking of me, and always being such a class BOTL.
> 
> '00 Bolivar Royal Corona
> Carlos Torano Virtuoso
> Carlos Torano Noventa
> Punch Rare Corojo
> 601 Robusto
> 
> Thank you Cliff for checking up on me...now which team did you say you were on?


:r:r

Wasn't part of this bombing run. I have a list beside the computer of those I want/need to send a few to, and while I was on the "click and ship" USPS site, thought I would take care of 6 or 7 of those I had on my "love-tap" list!


----------



## icehog3

SvilleKid said:


> :r:r
> 
> Wasn't part of this bombing run. I have a list beside the computer of those I want/need to send a few to, and while I was on the "click and ship" USPS site, thought I would take care of 6 or 7 of those I had on my "love-tap" list!


Your "love-taps" leave a bruise, Cliff! :tu

Thank you Brother!


----------



## snkbyt

zipper said:


> Breaking radio silence in order to say: BLAH:tu
> 
> 0307 1790 005 7097 1512


Zipper (Rob) fired a shot over my head today and reminded me to stay low outta the radar.........................thanks for the drive by


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Your "love-taps" leave a bruise, Cliff! :tu
> 
> Thank you Brother!


Tom if u want to make a assault rpt let me know. Cliff is a pretty big dude so I know he hits hard...
Enjoy the smokes brother & I hope the up comings weeks gets a whole lot better.


----------



## Troop_lee

Alright, I had three land at my house today, my pregnant wife got hit. Thanks.

Well heres the damage!

MarkTHS had some very hurtful and mean things to say about me.

















Thanks man! I will enjoy

Then Smokehouse hit me with cigars and Coffee beans.








Thank you, I'm not a coffee drinker, but my wife is and I will try it when she makes a pot.

Finally ZYA_LTR Hit me hard with Cigar, candy, grape soda?? barbeque sauce, a mini mag-lite, and a game of domino's. This is great, at least my wife likes the candy (as much as I do) and the game. Very creative!! 
Here's pics!

















Thanks to all three of you.


----------



## snkbyt

nice hit..............enjoy Troop


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> Alright, I had three land at my house today, my pregnant wife got hit. Thanks.
> 
> Well heres the damage!
> 
> Thanks to all three of you.


:chk:chk:chkgreat smokes. enjoy but it's still not over.


----------



## Mark THS

Troop, pssssh, what kinda name is that. Sounds like a collection of boy scouts! :r:ss

Enjoy the smokes, pal. Hope you and the Mrs. dont OD on the candy from ZYA.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I just talked to Troop over the phone and his wife is pissssssedddd, The house is all messed up and she's not happy about it. I told ya partner he hit my girl now our crew will go after your families.

PS: He dont have any more room in his cooler:r:r:r He's done4, 1down few more2go.:mn


----------



## shaggy

is anyone keepin score???? :r


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I just talked to Troop over the phone and his wife is pissssssedddd, The house is all messed up and she's not happy about it. I told ya partner he hit my girl now our crew will go after your families.
> *
> PS: He dont have any more room in his cooler:r:r:r He's done4, 1down few more2go.:mn*


Yeah, it might be full today, but by Saturday I'll have room.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> is anyone keepin score???? :r


4what were kicking that azz already:r we just took1out. And it's just getting startedo



Troop_lee said:


> Yeah, it might be full today, but by Saturday I'll have room.


Yeah Yeah Yeah, dont be upset if the building isnt there when u get there.


----------



## Ron1YY

Troop_lee said:


> Yeah, it might be full today, but by Saturday I'll have room.


Florida Rules this Saturday at the Herf!!!!!! :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## White97Jimmy

Sorry guys, I've been busy enjoying my time off of work and being lazy around the house. Anyway, I forgot to post this 

0307179000052626**** I'll let you guess the last 4 digits. Lets just say this one is going SOUTH!!!!


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Florida Rules this Saturday at the Herf!!!!!! :r :r :r
> 
> Ron


I wish I was there:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I wish I was there:tu


When Florida Rules apply, I'm not sure you would fair any better than he is going to!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> When Florida Rules apply, I'm not sure you would fair any better than he is going to!!!!!
> 
> Ron


It is just friends hanging out! :chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> It is just friends hanging out! :chk


Let me give you this to think about and then relate it to the Florida Rules of Herfing

We go to the shooting range to be a better shot
We workout to be in better shape
Football practice is to be able to play ball better

Herfing when Florida Rules apply makes you better at..........:mn :gn

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Let me give you this to think about and then relate it to the Florida Rules of Herfing
> 
> We go to the shooting range to be a better shot
> We workout to be in better shape
> Football practice is to be able to play ball better
> 
> Herfing when Florida Rules apply makes you better at..........:mn :gn
> 
> Ron


OK, I get it now:ss No :mn is allowed to any San Antonio addresses:cb


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> OK, I get it now:ss No :mn is allowed to any San Antonio addresses:cb


Sorry Chief, Request denied

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

Ron1YY said:


> Florida Rules this Saturday at the Herf!!!!!! :r :r :r
> 
> Ron


yeah, I know! :ss


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Sorry Chief, Request denied
> 
> Ron


Well then mark Houston off. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Sorry Chief, Request denied
> 
> Ron


OK, then hit Reggie and not me... I am still digging out from your bomb...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Let me give you this to think about and then relate it to the Florida Rules of Herfing
> 
> We go to the shooting range to be a better shot
> We workout to be in better shape
> Football practice is to be able to play ball better
> 
> Herfing when Florida Rules apply makes you better at..........:mn :gn
> 
> Ron


:tg


----------



## Irons

snkbyt said:


> nice pic...............colorful...........now what?


Snk? Now what? Now you lose another member. You may thank the Syndicate.

Mauirce. That is a screenshot from Star Craft 2. I couldn't find a good picture for StarCraft of the Goliaths.


----------



## Sancho

DC# 0306..... should be about ready to come down


----------



## Papichulo

Sancho said:


> DC# 0306..... should be about ready to come down


I can hardly wait to see the look on his face.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sancho said:


> DC# 0306..... should be about ready to come down


They don't know who there messing with.. this is going2hurt lol..... Good job San.


----------



## icehog3

The Scuds are landing.


----------



## yayson

We ain't from Floriduh
We ain't from up North
We gonna git yas
What we think yer worth

Half an Okie Sammich:
0103 8555 7491 8212 7011
0103 8555 7493 2892 7642

die pig dogs (aka: kind and humble BOTLs)

mod cp merge threads, I'm getting dizzy :w


----------



## DriftyGypsy

icehog3 said:


> The Duds are landing.


:tu


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> :tu


Easy, killer. If you think they're duds when they get there, I will deal with it then.


----------



## wayner123

WTH!!???

That about sums it up. What are you guys thinking??

I came home to this:










So I check my wife and daughter to make sure all is well and that there is no bomb shrapnel. I slowly and cautiously open up each box:

First up is icehog3:










Second, gromit:










Next is Irons:










After that I open up txmatt's which was very heavy:










And last, but certainly not least is jaymz:










So there it is.... I am totally speechless. All I can say is THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU. I sincerely mean that. I have a permanent grin and it's all due to all the wonderful BOTL's on here.

I tried to explain to my wife the concept of bombing, but I have a hard time finding the words. She doesn't understand how so many people whom I have never actually met, would be so generous. To tell you the truth, I don't know "how" it works either, but I am glad to call you all friends (even if you all bombed the crap out of me).

I am beat down severely. I doubt I will ever be finished off, but I am certainly very humbled. Thank you all once again.


----------



## shaggy

that looks devastating.....enjoy bro


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Well, Sville Kid cannons still thunder he hit me today with five premium sticks in a Margaritaville Koozie

A Padilla Hybrid Churchill
Perdomo EDICIÓN de SILVIO #2 Torpedo
A Gurkha not sure which one
Carlos Toraño-Signature Collection Robusto
Ashton VSG Tres Mystique

Thanks Cliff... your cannons don't shoot blanks...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123;128[/QUOTE said:


> Now that I got the lil guys out of the way, its time to continue with the big guys... The right team 4ya, enjoy wayner your a good guy.


----------



## Old Sailor

Wow, now those are some hits!!!:ss:ss


----------



## jaymz

wayner123 said:


> I am beat down severely. I doubt I will ever be finished off, but I am certainly very humbled. Thank you all once again.


I'm a little disappointed to discover you were able to crawl out of the rubble :tu

But since you did ... Enjoy the smokes! :ss


----------



## snkbyt

I come home to 2 smoke bombs that landed on my porch today
1 from Booker and Maurice
1 from gromit
just for the record..................not bad, BUT I'm still standing :ss


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> I come home to 2 smoke bombs that landed on my porch today
> 1 from Booker and Maurice
> 1 from gromit
> just for the record..................not bad, BUT I'm still standing :ss


Alex, looks like you and Wayner got hit hard today.

Wayner, it is a good day is it not. By the way, l like the frog oven mit thing:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Well it seems the Code Red crew is not playing around and I've just become a victim of one of IceHogs scuds










Thanks for the fantastic smokes Tom. This was certainly NOT a dud :tu

Fair warning to Bookers crew....May God have mercy on your souls :gn:gn:gn


----------



## shaggy

this should be all over next week.......with a total and complete victory for the north and company


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> this should be all over next week.......with a total and complete victory for the north and company


I 2nd that.
We have2watch out for the grand opening thing there having in fl tomorrow.o


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I 2nd that.
> We have2watch out for the grand opening thing there having in fl tomorrow.o


We have put a hurt on them; however, I know Ron, Alex, Vic and crew will not go down without a fight. LEt us see what happens. Don't get me wrong, but I am keeping the faith and fight:tu


----------



## gromit

Papichulo said:


> We have put a hurt on them; however, I know Ron, Alex, Vic and crew will not go down without a fight. LEt us see what happens. Don't get me wrong, but I am keeping the faith and fight:tu


The idea of these guys getting together gives me the shivers. Hopefully the missles that are still in the air will take out their gathering so we can sleep safely. Either way, the Syndicate is always prepared to go to the matresses. :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> We have put a hurt on them; however, I know *Ron, Alex, Vic and crew *( who r they)will not go down without a fight. LEt us see what happens. Don't get me wrong, but I am keeping the faith and fight:tu


Im not scared of the poop troop, we have 2of the crew members down so all we have to do is get rid of them.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> Finally ZYA_LTR Hit me hard with Cigar, candy, grape soda?? barbeque sauce, a mini mag-lite, and a game of domino's. This is great, at least my wife likes the candy (as much as I do) and the game. Very creative!!
> Here's pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all three of you.


Just got home from hunting, and i didn't bag a deer, but that's OK, it looks like we fried enough gator to go around.

Well, the grape soda was supposed to be Red Pop, but they were out, and anyways, Faygo is a MI made pop, that you southerners can't buy at the store. The BBQ sauce is for the gator we grilled up, and the domino's are to keep you busy after we blow up the sunshine state, you can play domino's with the gray hairs. You'll need the maglite to see your way around in the dark, as the blasts will surely kill the power throughout the state. ANd candy, well hell you never need an excuse for candy.

Jason


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Just got home from hunting, and i didn't bag a deer, but that's OK, it looks like we fried enough gator to go around.
> 
> Well, the grape soda was supposed to be Red Pop, but they were out, and anyways, Faygo is a *MI made pop*, that you southerners can't buy at the store. The BBQ sauce is for the gator we grilled up, and the domino's are to keep you busy after we blow up the sunshine state, you can play domino's with the gray hairs. You'll need the maglite to see your way around in the dark, as the blasts will surely kill the power throughout the state. ANd candy, well hell you never need an excuse for candy.
> 
> Jason


I hit alex with the other MI made pop, vernors along with some other stuff he didnt postDammm u alex


----------



## ZYA_LTR

wayner123 said:


> WTH!!???
> 
> That about sums it up. What are you guys thinking??
> 
> I came home to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I check my wife and daughter to make sure all is well and that there is no bomb shrapnel. I slowly and cautiously open up each box:
> 
> First up is icehog3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, gromit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is Irons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I open up txmatt's which was very heavy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last, but certainly not least is jaymz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there it is.... I am totally speechless. All I can say is THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU. I sincerely mean that. I have a permanent grin and it's all due to all the wonderful BOTL's on here.
> 
> I tried to explain to my wife the concept of bombing, but I have a hard time finding the words. She doesn't understand how so many people whom I have never actually met, would be so generous. To tell you the truth, I don't know "how" it works either, but I am glad to call you all friends (even if you all bombed the crap out of me).
> 
> I am beat down severely. I doubt I will ever be finished off, but I am certainly very humbled. Thank you all once again.


Very nice hit, way to go fella's looks like we got them on the run.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Very nice hit, way to go fella's looks like we got them on the run.


Our new guys from MI are hitting hard, proud to be on there team.
Next years herf is going to be a blast.:mn


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im not scared of the poop troop, we have 2of the crew members down so all we have to do is get rid of them.


:r:r:r They say they have launched a bunch of stuff, but I have seen very little carnage from them. So they get together and will say let us take out to two whales (you and Tom) and they will leave me alone:tu


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> :r:r:r They say they have launched a bunch of stuff, but I have seen very little carnage from them. So they get together and will say let us take out to two whales (you and Tom) and they will leave me alone:tu


If they leave you alone you can bet your arse that I will be coming for you.:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> :r:r:r They say they have launched a bunch of stuff, but I have seen very little carnage from them. So they get together and will say let us take out to *two whales *(you and Tom) and they will leave me alone:tu


(did he just call us whales) Well im a PIF type of guy so if they will hit one of the young guys or new member im cool:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

They were SCUDS alright!!!!!!! I got tag team hit tonight!!!!!

Tony and Tom lit me up!!!!

Tom slapped me with some favorites!!!

Tatuaje Panatela
Greycliff Espresso
Ashton VSG Mini Beli
AF Anejo
SCdLH

Then Tony went for the heart!!!!!

I had previously tried every Monte except one. Now I have 5 to try!!!!!!!

Monte Joyitas NISI !!!!!!!!!!

Thank you both, but now, Welcome to the top 5 on the hit list!!!!!


Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> They were SCUDS alright!!!!!!! I got tag team hit tonight!!!!!
> 
> Tony and Tom lit me up!!!!
> 
> Tom slapped me with some favorites!!!
> 
> Tatuaje Panatela
> Greycliff Espresso
> Ashton VSG Mini Beli
> AF Anejo
> SCdLH
> 
> Then Tony went for the heart!!!!!
> 
> I had previously tried every Monte except one. Now I have 5 to try!!!!!!!
> 
> Monte Joyitas NISI !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you both, but now, Welcome to the top 5 on the hit list!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I sure hope Tony and Tom bumped me out of the top 5. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> They were SCUDS alright!!!!!!! I got tag team hit tonight!!!!!
> 
> Tony and Tom lit me up!!!!
> 
> Tom slapped me with some favorites!!!
> 
> Thank you both, but now, Welcome to the top 5 on the hit list!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Dang I was wondering how long it was going to take be4some1 from Fl came on Ron enjoy the smokes but it's still more to come. I thought it out carefully


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> If they leave you alone you can bet your arse that I will be coming for you.:mn


Wait a minute aren't you on my team????


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> They were SCUDS alright!!!!!!! I got tag team hit tonight!!!!!
> 
> Tony and Tom lit me up!!!!
> 
> Tom slapped me with some favorites!!!
> 
> Tatuaje Panatela
> Greycliff Espresso
> Ashton VSG Mini Beli
> AF Anejo
> SCdLH
> 
> Then Tony went for the heart!!!!!
> 
> I had previously tried every Monte except one. Now I have 5 to try!!!!!!!
> 
> Monte Joyitas NISI !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you both, but now, Welcome to the top 5 on the hit list!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Enjoy them Ron! Are you ready for the Grand Opening? Again, I wish I could be there. What are the hours of your event?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Wait a minute aren't you on my team????


I think thats his way of saying he wants to share some of his smokes with ya


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> (did he just call us whales) Well im a PIF type of guy so if they will hit one of the young guys or new member im cool:tu


Not in the physical sense. What is a PIF?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Not in the physical sense. What is a *PIF*?


*P*ass *I*f *F*oward.= Dont hit me when I hit u, send it to someone else. The CS way:tu


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *P*ass *I*f *F*oward.= Dont hit me when I hit u, send it to someone else. The CS way:tu


Hooah!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Hooah!


The ?is who is going to be on the dear end of this war.
If I know them guys I would say some young unexpecting BOTLTBA


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> WTH!!???
> 
> That about sums it up. What are you guys thinking??
> 
> I came home to this:





snkbyt said:


> I come home to 2 smoke bombs that landed on my porch today
> 1 from Booker and Maurice
> 1 from gromit
> just for the record..................not bad, BUT I'm still standing :ss





Aladdin Sane said:


> Well it seems the Code Red crew is not playing around and I've just become a victim of one of IceHogs scuds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fantastic smokes Tom. This was certainly NOT a dud :tu
> 
> Fair warning to Bookers crew....May God have mercy on your souls :gn:gn:gn





Ron1YY said:


> They were SCUDS alright!!!!!!! I got tag team hit tonight!!!!!
> 
> Tony and Tom lit me up!!!!
> 
> Tom slapped me with some favorites!!!
> 
> Tatuaje Panatela
> Greycliff Espresso
> Ashton VSG Mini Beli
> AF Anejo
> SCdLH
> 
> Then Tony went for the heart!!!!!
> 
> I had previously tried every Monte except one. Now I have 5 to try!!!!!!!
> 
> Monte Joyitas NISI !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you both, but now, Welcome to the top 5 on the hit list!!!!!
> 
> Ron


*BOOKER'S CREW SAY *BOOM!!
*Enjoy the smokes, Gents...and it ain't over!*


----------



## icehog3

USPS.com said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0306 3030 0002 4910 1196
> Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 8:31 AM on November 16, 2007 in MELBOURNE, FL 32936


Somebody miss something in their mailbox today?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> *BOOKER'S CREW SAY *BOOM!!
> *Enjoy the smokes, Gents...and it ain't over!*


No it's not:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Somebody miss something in their mailbox today?


He didnt miss it, he's still trying to find his way out:r:r:r
Tom Stop be4they stop liking us.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> He didnt miss it, he's still trying to find his way out:r:r:r
> Tom Stop be4they stop liking us.


I can't stop....I just can't. :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I can't stop....I just can't. :r


Ok cool, im going2need ya4the next2rounds. Things might get a lil heavy around here with them meeting up at the Grand Opening 2morrow. I think there going to lick there wounds
And the best is yet to comeo


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Im not scared of the poop troop*, we have 2of the crew members down so all we have to do is get rid of them.


You should be! I haven't launched yet, I'm going to do some shopping and planing this weekend I wanted to wait and see who of your team was actually foolish enough to get into this with you against Florida.

BTW, ICEHOG I did get your little scud, thanks & I'll post pic's later.


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> You should be! I haven't launched yet, I'm going to do some shopping and planing this weekend I wanted to wait and see who of your team was actually foolish enough to get into this with you against Florida.
> 
> BTW, ICEHOG I did get your little scud, thanks & I'll post pic's later.


Troop, there are 35 guys on the list give or take one. So I guess you are meeting up with the boys tomorrow?


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I hit alex with the other MI made pop, vernors along with some other stuff he didnt postDammm u alex


I posted the pic.............I wasn't wearing my decoder ring when I took the pic...................................:r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Somebody miss something in their mailbox today?


haven't had PO Box 360102 in over a year


----------



## DonWeb

Ron1YY said:


> Tony and Tom lit me up!!!!
> 
> Thank you both, but now, Welcome to the top 5 on the hit list!!!!!


Ron... I was not part of the battle - just wanted to show some appreciation for all you do around here.

enjoy those '92s!


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Wait a minute aren't you on my team????


Yes I am. I was only kidding.:tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok cool, im going2need ya4the next2rounds. Things might get a lil heavy around here with them meeting up at the Grand Opening 2morrow. I think there going to lick there wounds
> And the best is yet to comeo


Sign me up for the next rounds! I have to get back into the bombing groove...I want to put these FL guys in their place once and for all!


----------



## DBall

I'm thinking that this thread is proof that a) we won and b) FL is all talk.

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

DBall said:


> I'm thinking that this thread is proof that a) we won and b) FL is all talk.
> 
> :ss


I fear with that remark, you might be in for a world of hurt:r:r:mn


----------



## DBall

From 11/8:



Troop_lee said:


> You mean to tell me that with all this talk, you havn't even launched yet??


From 11/17:



Troop_lee said:


> I haven't launched yet...


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> haven't had PO Box 360102 in over a year


Oops...that was the addy I was provided. Glad you were able to contact them before the Scud was returned. 

Putting together Round 2 tomorrow....Florida...Duck! :r


----------



## Troop_lee

Dball, I havn't launched yet, because with 35 people in bookers little band of misfits I wanted to wait and see who hit me. Now that I have been hit I have a real list of targets. Now that I think most of round one is over, I'll return fire. Because your team started this, we didn't have to launch 1st.

Do you understand now, or do I need to break it down further?


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> Dball, I havn't launched yet, because with 35 people in bookers little band of misfits I wanted to wait and see who hit me. Now that I have been hit I have a real list of targets. Now that I think most of round one is over, I'll return fire. Because your team started this, we didn't have to launch 1st.
> 
> Do you understand now, or do I need to break it down further?


Yeah, you were scared:cb


----------



## ZYA_LTR

MMMMM....after today, we Michiganders will be enjoying roasted Gator with a light Buckeye puree sauce.

Yummy eats this fall season.

LOL Good hits by all.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Sign me up for the next rounds! I have to get back into the bombing groove...I want to put these FL guys in their place once and for all!


:tu



snkbyt said:


> haven't had PO Box 360102 in over a year


thats the addy on file4u, please update with ms floydp.. others has sent2yor home but some sent2the po box, can u make it there?


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tu
> 
> thats the addy on file4u, please update with ms floydp.. others has sent2yor home but some sent2the po box, can u make it there?


I gave you his addy with all the others I have all the great FL bastages addys.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Papichulo said:


> I gave you his addy with all the others I have all the great FL bastages addys.


And just remember they have yours.. :r


----------



## Papichulo

DriftyGypsy said:


> And just remember they have yours.. :r


Unfortunately I know that. I just spoke to both Alex and Ron at LJs. They are gearing up for a wonderful day:tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Papichulo said:


> Unfortunately I know that. I just spoke to both Alex and Ron at LJs. They are gearing up for a wonderful day:tu


Which means smoking cigars, drinking rum and plotting mayhem and destruction...


----------



## Papichulo

DriftyGypsy said:


> Which means smoking cigars, drinking rum and plotting mayhem and destruction...


Yeah, they let me in on some of their plans. Bastageso


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Aladdin Sane said:


> Well it seems the Code Red crew is not playing around Fair warning to Bookers crew....*May God have mercy on your souls *:gn:gn:gn


You made my soul feel very good:chk I was hit big time with some very nice smokes and extrasThx u very much. At least 1of troops crew is doing it big:tu
Jeff hit me1st and his homeboy followed up the what u see below. U both r some great BOTL'sThxs D


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> You made my soul feel very good:chk I was hit big time with some very nice smokes and extrasThx u very much. At least 1of troops crew is doing it big:tu
> Jeff hit me1st and his homeboy followed up the what u see below. U both r some great BOTL'sThxs D


hmmm he sent ya his remote.........man is he gonna be pissed when he notices that...:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> hmmm he sent ya his remote.........man is he gonna be pissed when he notices that...:r


U would notice that.


----------



## ATLHARP

*WTF!!!*

Tom,

You're next!

Thanks for the hit.......but you and Robin (Booker) are gonna get worked!


ATL


----------



## DriftyGypsy

hehehe... just got off the phone with a few of the Florida Crew at LJ's they are just starting to scheme... :ss


----------



## Papichulo

ATLHARP said:


> *WTF!!!*
> 
> Tom,
> 
> You're next!
> 
> Thanks for the hit.......but you and Robin (Booker) are gonna get worked!
> 
> 
> ATL


Mad props to Tom!!!!


----------



## Simplified

DriftyGypsy said:


> hehehe... just got off the phone with a few of the Florida Crew at LJ's they are just starting to scheme... :ss


I thought the phone lines word be down with the destruction.


----------



## gromit

DriftyGypsy said:


> hehehe... just got off the phone with a few of the Florida Crew at LJ's they are just starting to scheme... :ss


Scheme....LOL...Blown to smithereens and more on the way and they're going to "Scheme"? 

I sleep without fear. :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane

gromit said:


> Scheme....LOL...Blown to smithereens and more on the way and they're going to "Scheme"?
> 
> I sleep without fear. :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane

CODE RED????

Maybe we should be sending you ladies some of these....








:r 

0307 0020 0000 1105 4751

0307 0020 0000 1105 4744

:chk :chk  :mn


----------



## Mark THS

:r :r


----------



## icehog3

ATLHARP said:


> *WTF!!!*
> 
> Tom,
> 
> You're next!
> 
> ATL


I had fun packing that one Andrew.....enjoy them My Brother.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Simplified said:


> I thought the phone lines word be down with the destruction.


They had back-up lines



Aladdin Sane said:


> CODE RED????
> 
> Maybe we should be sending you ladies some of these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :r
> 
> 0307 0020 0000 1105 4751
> 
> 0307 0020 0000 1105 4744
> 
> :chk :chk  :mn


:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Simplified said:


> I thought the phone lines word be down with the destruction.


*Just bombed the LJ crew with a good luck phone call on the Grand Opening today*:bl
*Hell why dont every1from our crew give them a call. 561-625-1635*I told them I knew they had nude ladies running around:chkand I was calling the police:SMto raid the joint:gn. I talked2 Ron, Alex, Maduro, Carlos & Mike sounds like there having a great time. Here's to the Grand Opening LJ&Crew:al Smoke a padron 64anni4me:ss

PS: It's back on next weekoHave fun while ya can


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Just bombed the LJ crew with a good luck phone call on the Grand Opening today*:bl
> *Hell why dont every1from our crew give them a call. 561-625-1635*I told them I knew they had nude ladies running around:chkand I was calling the police:SMto raid the joint:gn. I talked2 Ron, Alex, Maduro, Carlos & Mike sounds like there having a great time. Here's to the Grand Opening LJ&Crew:al Smoke a padron 64anni4me:ss
> 
> PS: It's back on next weekoHave fun while ya can


:tpd::tpd: Yeah, after talking to them too I am going to take cover. They told me they were going to rock your world and not mine:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Simplified said:


> I thought the phone lines word be down with the destruction.





Papichulo said:


> :tpd::tpd: Yeah, after talking to them to I am going to take cover. They told me they were going to rock your world and not mine:ss


No words of they but thxs4the heads up. (guess I will call the boys after all:SM)


----------



## shaggy

Papichulo said:


> :tpd::tpd: Yeah, after talking to them to I am going to take cover. They told me they were going to rock your world and not mine:ss


dont worry bro.....we got ur back:tu


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> No words of they but thxs4the heads up. (guess I will call the boys after all:SM)


 I am just kidding, but they did tell me they have a shipping service next to the LJs and there will be some ass whipping.:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> I am just kidding, but they did tell me they have a shipping service next to the LJs and there will be some ass whipping.:chk


Yeah the Fed's are talking2them now. No packages from the Boomm guys next door.


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah the Fed's are talking2them now. No packages from the Boomm guys next door.


You need to make the call to our "insideg" guy:tu for the INTEL.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> You need to make the call to our "insideg" guy:tu for the INTEL.


Already did that, he's giving me updates through text every hr on the hr:tu


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Already did that, he's giving me updates through text every hr on the hr:tu


Hook a brother up!!!


----------



## ATLHARP

icehog3 said:


> I had fun packing that one Andrew.....enjoy them My Brother.


Oh I will,

I hope you got an air raid siren and a bomb shelter......cause this sh*t is gonna get UGLY!

ATL


----------



## icehog3

ATLHARP said:


> Oh I will,
> 
> I hope you got an air raid siren and a bomb shelter......cause this sh*t is gonna get UGLY!
> 
> ATL


Let's not turn this into anything ugly.  :r


----------



## TimButz2

I think its time for round two...new targets are being acquired...massive bombing raid to commence soon...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TimButz2 said:


> I think its time for round two...new targets are being acquired...massive bombing raid to commence soon...


Hold up just for a min, im getting the attack plans 2gether now. Im waiting for something to happen. Strike no.3 is going to be the bomb...... give me 1min ok.


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hold up just for a min, im getting the attack plans 2gether now. Im waiting for something to happen. Strike no.3 is going to be the bomb...... give me 1min ok.


OK, times up. What is the poop?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> OK, times up. What is the poop?


Ok 1minx1week= End of next week


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok 1minx1week= End of next week


Sounds good brother!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Sounds good brother!!


Thats what im talking about team mates getting along. Not like that other team, bombing each other.:r


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thats what im talking about team mates getting along. Not like that other team, bombing each other.:r


I am really wondering what went on at LJs? Probablly nothing


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> I am really wondering what went on at LJs? Probablly nothing


Well if I was a betting man I would say they pulled some names out of a hat, got some 5ivers together. Had some drinks and some more drinks then had some more drinks then started talking about how funny with would be if they filled some1's cooler. Then Alex being Alex said Muther [email protected] all of them lets go all out and send Florida in a box and wipe them off the face of the earth. They then had some more drinks and started thinking about his ideal and how they could do it needless to say next week is going to be interstingoo

Somebody threw up, my guess som new guy that didnt know it's always a next time and tried to party like it was his last nite to party. They laughed at him and had more drinks and even more cigars. That should about sum it up...


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok 1minx1week= End of next week


I can't wait that long Booker...I have some Florida yappers to shut.


----------



## Simplified

icehog3 said:


> I can't wait that long Booker...I have some Florida yappers to shut.


Go get them Tom!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I can't wait that long Booker...I have some Florida yappers to shut.


Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
I really need u4round3, I have a very special target for that1. I think were all going to hit him then war over.


----------



## Simplified

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> I really need u4round3, I have a very special target for that1. I think were all going to hit him then war over.


Relax Booker lots of brothers to put the smack down on the south.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> I really need u4round3, I have a very special target for that1. I think were all going to hit him then war over.


I will be in for your Round 3 Brother....just have another bomb and a couple scuds to fire in the interim.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I will be in for your Round 3 Brother....just have another bomb and a couple scuds to fire in the interim.


How can I say no2 our Navy Seal, 1man Army Ranger. Let it do what it do T-Man....:mn:mn:mn


----------



## Sancho

I am currently heavily overstocked, trying to find the cooler i lent to my buddie for his go-to smokes to hold my overflow from mass purchasing spree's 

Im in for a few more :tu

On a side note, I think my initial shot may have missed the target :hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sancho said:


> I am currently heavily overstocked, trying to find the cooler i lent to my buddie for his go-to smokes to hold my overflow from mass purchasing spree's
> 
> Im in for a few more :tu
> 
> On a side note, I think my initial shot may have missed the target :hn


Pm the person u sent to and ask them if they rec'v it. Alex is getting his from the post office for those that sent to his PO Box. He's going to update that.:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

:tg


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> :tg


Ok 1st drunk guy is back from LJ's:r


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well if I was a betting man I would say they pulled some names out of a hat, got some 5ivers together. Had some drinks and some more drinks then had some more drinks then started talking about how funny with would be if they filled some1's cooler. Then Alex being Alex said Muther [email protected] all of them lets go all out and send Florida in a box and wipe them off the face of the earth. They then had some more drinks and started thinking about his ideal and how they could do it needless to say next week is going to be interstingoo
> 
> Somebody threw up, my guess som new guy that didnt know it's always a next time and tried to party like it was his last nite to party. They laughed at him and had more drinks and even more cigars. That should about sum it up...


Well, since they filled my wine cooler up my guess it would not be me. Since you rounded up this posse I would say they are going to blow up your cooler. What do you think?


----------



## wayner123

Troop_lee said:


> :tg





DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok 1st drunk guy is back from LJ's:r


:r:r

That would have been him if he had gone. He would have been the guy puking. LOL

Next week is certainly going to be fun. To the people who bombed me, you better look out. I am now recovering and licking my wounds, but I am going back into battle very soon!

Oh, and the guy who said he hasn't seen much destruction from FL, that's because your guys are posting text replies to what they have gotten. Pictures speak a thousand words, and I think you may have missed all the mayhem by your guys not posting pics.

So, break out your camera's or at least a camera phone and let's see the damage!! :mn


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> :r:r
> 
> That would have been him if he had gone. He would have been the guy puking. LOL
> 
> Next week is certainly going to be fun. To the people who bombed me, you better look out. I am now recovering and licking my wounds, but I am going back into battle very soon!
> 
> Oh, and the guy who said he hasn't seen much destruction from FL, that's because your guys are posting text replies to what they have gotten. Pictures speak a thousand words, and I think you may have missed all the mayhem by your guys not posting pics.
> 
> So, break out your camera's or at least a camera phone and let's see the damage!! :mn


Yeah, but you have to be bombed to have something to take a picture of. By the way, I know this sounds weak, but my family took both cameras so I won't be able to post pics. Chances are I will not be bombed so I guess the thread will be ok without any pics from me. :chk


----------



## snkbyt

got home from LJ's to find 3 boxes on my kitchen table from Kenny, Ji & Scott


----------



## snkbyt

I rescued 2 from the no longer used PO Box from Tom & Cliff
plus 1 from Brent @ LJ's


----------



## Sancho

Sweet pipe Alex! very classy shape


----------



## Papichulo

I hope you like the pipe stuff. LIke you needed another slippery slope:r


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I hope you like the pipe stuff. LIke you needed another slippery slope:r


check the LJ's thread to see what Ron & the Crew did to me as well


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> check the LJ's thread to see what Ron & the Crew did to me as well


OH yeah, Ron mentioned to me about some inter-team bombing.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

snkbyt said:


> I rescued 2 from the no longer used PO Box from Tom & Cliff
> plus 1 from Brent @ LJ's


Dang, now i know where to find all the Padron Anniversary smokes, can't tell from pics, are there any 26's or all 64's.

Nice hits BTW.


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> Dang, now i know where to find all the Padron Anniversary smokes, can't tell from pics, are there any 26's or all 64's.
> 
> Nice hits BTW.


26's and not picked was a 40th Anni from Miami (Danny)


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> 26's and not picked was a 40th Anni from Miami (Danny)


Or that HUGE Monte from Carlos and that seal clubber from Bill!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> got home from LJ's to find 3 boxes on my kitchen table from Kenny, Ji & Scott





snkbyt said:


> I rescued 2 from the no longer used PO Box from Tom & Cliff
> plus 1 from Brent @ LJ's


Gee, your smack talk sure quieted down yesterday, Alex.  :r


----------



## Mark THS

icehog3 said:


> Gee, your smack talk sure quieted down yesterday, Alex.  :r


The artillery rolls in and they shaaadup. I love it :ss


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Gee, your smack talk sure quieted down yesterday, Alex.  :r


:tpd: it truly did Tom:tu:r


----------



## shaggy

the quietness worries me....either we have a unprecidented win on our hands or are in for a world of hurt


----------



## icehog3

shaggy said:


> the quietness worries me....either we have a unprecidented win on our hands or are in for a world of hurt


No victory yet....Alex will be smacktalkin' again as soon as he swallows that last bite of humble pie.  :r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Gee, your smack talk sure quieted down yesterday, Alex.  :r


not online yesterday = no (what was that word? oh yeah) smack talk


Papichulo said:


> :tpd: it truly did Tom:tu:r


again no pc = no banter


shaggy said:


> the quietness worries me....either we have a unprecidented win on our hands or are in for a world of hurt


quiet is not good................no rattle from a snake = no warning


icehog3 said:


> No victory yet....Alex will be smacktalkin' again as soon as he swallows that last bite of humble pie.  :r


did I forget to mention I don't care for pie or cake


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> the quietness worries me....either we have a unprecidented win on our hands or are in for a world of hurt


No rattle means he's not giving a warning.....watch out:mn


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> No rattle means he's not giving a warning.....watch out:mn


you should know from past experience


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> quiet is not good................no rattle from a snake = no warning


Blah blah blah blah.

 :r :r


----------



## ATLHARP

White97Jimmy said:


> Sign me up for the next rounds! I have to get back into the bombing groove...I want to put these FL guys in their place once and for all!


*WTF?*

Now this Wonderbread wants to get in on the game. hey Jimmy remember if you want pain you've come to the right place.

Thanks for the sticks, but you will be added to the list!

Andrew


----------



## icehog3

ATLHARP said:


> *WTF?*
> 
> Now this Wonderbread wants to get in on the game. hey Jimmy remember if you want pain you've come to the right place.
> 
> Thanks for the sticks, but you will be added to the list!
> 
> Andrew


Rock on Jimmy! :tu


----------



## sailchaser

icehog3 said:


> Rock on Jimmy! :tu


JIMMY,PROTECTING THE NEIGHBORHOOD,KEEP ON ROLLING JAMES


----------



## shaggy

hmmmmm all quiet on the homefront tonite it seems


----------



## Aladdin Sane

shaggy said:


> hmmmmm all quiet on the homefront tonite it seems


Two birds are in the air and more be loaded right now. Should be a fun week! :tu


----------



## shaggy

Aladdin Sane said:


> Two birds are in the air and more be loaded right now. Should be a fun week! :tu


i am pretty sure more than 2 enroute.......


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> No victory yet....Alex will be smacktalkin' again as soon as he swallows that last bite of humble pie.  :r


:r



ATLHARP said:


> *WTF?*
> 
> *Now this Wonderbread wants to get in on the game. hey Jimmy *remember if you want pain you've come to the right place.
> 
> Thanks for the sticks, but you will be added to the list!
> 
> Andrew


:rJames dont play:chk



Aladdin Sane said:


> Two birds are in the air and more be loaded right now. Should be a fun week! :tu


Yall watch 4this1. He hits hard.:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

We did slow this thread down quite a bit, we have either bruised the FL a decent amount, or they are still planning our return attack after there grand opening party at LJ's. Either way, we got your back booker, let's do this.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

shaggy said:


> i am pretty sure more than 2 enroute.......


:r Ya think?


----------



## White97Jimmy

ZYA_LTR said:


> We did slow this thread down quite a bit, we have either bruised the FL a decent amount, or they are still planning our return attack after there grand opening party at LJ's. Either way, we got your back booker, let's do this.


I think they are all just hiding in the corner with their tails tucked between their legs.


----------



## Simplified

White97Jimmy said:


> I think they are all just hiding in the corner with their tails tucked between their legs.


:tpd:


----------



## DBall

White97Jimmy said:


> I think they are all just hiding in the corner with their tails tucked between their legs.


:tpd:



Simplified said:


> :tpd:


:tpd:


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> I think they are all just hiding in the corner with their tails tucked between their legs.





Simplified said:


> :tpd:





DBall said:


> :tpd:
> 
> :tpd:


:tpd::chk


----------



## icehog3

Sallys.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Aladdin Sane said:


> CODE RED????
> 
> Maybe we should be sending you ladies some of these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :r
> 
> :chk :chk  :mn


So... we're bombing a bunch of Floridian "Nancy" Boys? :r Guess we might as well duck now. Like Radar O'Reilly, I'm calling it... "incoming."


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Let's just say I feel sorry for those in Florida's sights...


----------



## White97Jimmy




----------



## Simplified

White97Jimmy said:


>


:tpd:


----------



## White97Jimmy

Simplified said:


> :tpd:


:tpd:







!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok yall I got a private pm saying were to mean to the florida girls ooppss I mean guys. So lets all say something nice about them. who wants2go1st?????? (;


----------



## icehog3




----------



## DBall

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok yall I got a private pm saying were to mean to the florida girls ooppss I mean guys. So lets all say something nice about them. who wants2go1st?????? (;


Ok.

We're sorry, Florida. Please don't cry. We didn't mean it. Really.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok yall I got a private pm saying were to mean to the florida girls ooppss I mean guys. So lets all say something nice about them. who wants2go1st?????? (;


The Florida guys are top shelf BOTLs, great Gorillas and generous to a fault. I also know they will take their ultimate defeat like men.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> The Florida guys are top shelf BOTLs, great Gorillas and generous to a fault. I also know they will take their ultimate defeat like men.


LOL I said nice not funny lol (; altho u speak the truth.


----------



## snkbyt

last 10 posts or so, w/o having to reply to each and everyone
"boy you Northern Boys need to get out more and HERF.........if you think a few little sticks will get the FL Crew to surrender"


----------



## snkbyt

w/that being said................pics from today's smoke grenades
Patrick (mr maduro) of K-MYV
Nick (dragonman) & Dave (old sailor)

thanks boys......................but as of this post, I'm still standing :ss

not pic'd is a RP Robusto sampler from my eldest daughter in Maryland


----------



## ATLHARP

Ok This is War!

Sancho and RHnewfie consider yourselves marked!


Let the first salvo begin............this isn't just for some average joe or some stuck pig!


03071790000513924438
03071790000513924445


Now it's a war!! :hn

ATL


----------



## Papichulo

ATLHARP said:


> Ok This is War!
> 
> Sancho and RHnewfie consider yourselves marked!
> 
> Let the first salvo begin............this isn't just for some average joe or some stuck pig!
> 
> 03071790000513924438
> 03071790000513924445
> 
> Now it's a war!! :hn
> 
> ATL


Wow, you and Alex took the hits right on the chin. Enjoy those sticks!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

LOL ATL! I like how you have your hitlist in your sig! Too bad you'll never survive!

Seems like all of the FL guys are a bit quiet right now...or is it because the retirement home is having a Thanksgiving show that they all have to attend?


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> w/that being said................pics from today's smoke grenades
> Patrick (mr maduro) of K-MYV
> Nick (dragonman) & Dave (old sailor)
> 
> thanks boys......................but as of this post, I'm still standing :ss
> 
> not pic'd is a RP Robusto sampler from my eldest daughter in Maryland


:tu:tu:tu:tu:r


----------



## shaggy

not pic'd is a RP Robusto sampler from my eldest daughter in Maryland



how did we get his daughter on our team???? :r


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> not pic'd is a RP Robusto sampler from my eldest daughter in Maryland
> 
> how did we get his daughter on our team???? :r


bombed by his own family


----------



## snkbyt

shaggy said:


> not pic'd is a RP Robusto sampler from my eldest daughter in Maryland
> 
> how did we get his daughter on our team???? :r


good question...................her's was a BD bomb


Old Sailor said:


> bombed by his own family


happens twice a year...........BD's & X-mas


----------



## ATLHARP

SmokeyJoe said:


> So... we're bombing a bunch of Floridian "Nancy" Boys? :r Guess we might as well duck now. Like Radar O'Reilly, I'm calling it... "incoming."


Sometimes that shellfire comes in a bit closer than expected!:tu

ATL


----------



## Old Sailor

BD & Xmas.......ya gotta love the family Alex.:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

ATLHARP said:


> Ok This is War!
> 
> Sancho and RHnewfie consider yourselves marked!
> 
> Let the first salvo begin............this isn't just for some average joe or some stuck pig!
> 
> 03071790000513924438
> 03071790000513924445
> 
> Now it's a war!! :hn
> 
> ATL


:r bye Jeff:mn


----------



## Sancho

snkbyt said:


> good question...................her's was a BD bomb
> 
> happens twice a year...........BD's & X-mas


May not be anything left come X-mas :r


----------



## rack04

I gotta admit, I was dealt a crushing blow today by Aladdin Sane. I'll tell you folks this was one hell of a hit. Not only did he hit me with some great smokes, but also Knob Creek Whiskey, a Bud Light hat and shirt, and a keychain bottle opener. Thanks alot for the generocity, but unfortuantely for Dennis what doesn't kill me only makes me stonger.:mn


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Just a warning shot to what is coming from the guys that are actually IN Florida! :tu

Enjoy Bro!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ATLHARP said:


> Sometimes that shellfire comes in a bit closer than expected!:tu
> 
> ATL


Holy Crap! I'll admit... I am a LITTLE apprehensive. :ss
Hope you were gentle, Andrew! :r


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> So... we're bombing a bunch of Floridian "Nancy" Boys? :r
> Guess we might as well duck now.
> Like Radar O'Reilly, I'm calling it... "incoming."


Booker said he had gotten some messages that we had been a little rough on the Florida guys... hope this message was not part of that!
If it was, you misunderstand. I was saying that all of this talk was just going to ANTAGONIZE them. :r 
That's why, like Radar, I was detecting "incoming." :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

SmokeyJoe said:


> Booker said he had gotten some messages that we had been a little rough on the Florida guys... hope this message was not part of that!
> If it was, you misunderstand. I was saying that all of this talk was just going to ANTAGONIZE them. :r
> That's why, like Radar, I was detecting "incoming." :tu


I hope none of our posts/comments were misconstrued as negative or hurtful, i figured it was all in jest, and like you said, to try to rattle the cages a little, and pun intended, but poke a stick at a snake.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> LOL ATL! I like how you have your hitlist in your sig! Too bad you'll never survive!
> 
> Seems like all of the FL guys are a bit quiet right now...or is it because the retirement home is having a Thanksgiving show that they all have to attend?


Hell yeah, gray hairs unite! Geritol power.


----------



## DragonMan

snkbyt said:


> w/that being said................pics from today's smoke grenades
> Patrick (mr maduro) of K-MYV
> Nick (dragonman) & Dave (old sailor)
> 
> thanks boys......................but as of this post, I'm still standing :ss
> 
> not pic'd is a RP Robusto sampler from my eldest daughter in Maryland


*Still standing!!!* [email protected], I thought we would have taken the venom out of your bite!! :tu  :tu

:ss


----------



## snkbyt

DragonMan said:


> *Still standing!!!* [email protected], I thought we would have taken the venom out of your bite!! :tu  :tu
> 
> :ss


not yet...................ask any of the FL Crew, they'll tell ya the snk has thick skin and lots of venom and bite


----------



## Troop_lee

White97Jimmy said:


> LOL ATL! I like how you have your hitlist in your sig! Too bad you'll never survive!
> 
> Seems like all of the FL guys are a bit quiet right now...or is it because the retirement home is having a Thanksgiving show that they all have to attend?


I'm only quiet because people were bitching about too much talk, so I stopped talking and will keep quiet. MY Return fire is ready, I only need to get one more box to package it all up in.

I'll let you guys get back to your :BS:BS Now.

Have a great Day!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> I'm only quiet because people were bitching about too much talk, so I stopped talking and will keep quiet. MY Return fire is ready, I only need to get one more box to package it all up in.
> 
> I'll let you guys get back to your :BS:BS Now.
> 
> Have a great Day!


I think we just want this thread to TRY to compare to the "Thunder" thread. I was amazed when i saw that, and tried to quietly post a newbie hello, in there, when my beloved MI was squashed, so that pushed me into our friendly CIGAR WAR II N vs. S

Beyond that, i am just blown away by he frindlieness and comradery on the board, my wife just doesn't understand the concept behind sending out "bombs" of cigars to total strangers for no apparent reason, and that then we get into wars and just start throwing cigars at each other.

Hey, if war in real life were this easy, imagine how many lives could be saved by just cigar bombing the hell out of each other, and havinf international herfs......ahhhhh to put it on the "I wish for world peace" list.


----------



## icehog3

Waiting on new orders from Mission Control....and some of my own brand of retaliation.


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> "boy you Northern Boys need to get out more and HERF.........


What's "Herf"? I don't know if any Yankees have ever been to one of those.

:r :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Waiting on new orders from Mission Control....and some of my own brand of retaliation.


Mission Control is almost out, orders will br giving out no very soon. ill call u tonite. I have2wait & c how the south boys fire off lol.....


----------



## DBall

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mission Control is almost out, orders will br giving out no very soon. ill call u tonite. I have2wait & c _*IF *_the south boys fire off lol.....


:tu

:r:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mission Control is almost out, orders will br giving out no very soon. ill call u tonite. I have2wait & c how the south boys fire off lol.....


Doesn't matter to me if they send 1 cigar or 100......I'm pounding them regardless. :bx :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy




----------



## wayner123

DriftyGypsy said:


>


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


>





wayner123 said:


> :tpd:


Look who's talkin'!!  :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Hey... I am just sitting here waiting for you guys to keep your threat and bomb Florida into tomorrow... or was that yesterday...


----------



## ATLHARP

What?

More hits! Man I am just a punching bag here! Look at all the stuff he hit me with! Thanks alot Shaggy; that was sincerely from the heart. I still hate Canadians, but you are ok in my book.

Well looks like I need to add another name to the hit list! Shaggy! You are toast! :tu

ATL


----------



## shaggy

enjoy bro........and heed the note...DONT MESS WITH CANADA!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Okay payback is a biotch... the Hog hit back hard... a body check into the walls... first he sent me a Palatine Police Polo Shirt (I will wear it proudly) then five great smokes

Anejo 55
Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
Reglos '03
Graycliff Blue Label Profesionale PGX
and a 2005 God of Fire Carlito

two of these I have never had before and I am looking forward too...


----------



## shaggy

DriftyGypsy said:


> Okay payback is a biotch... the Hog hit back hard... a body check into the walls... first he sent me a Palatine Police Polo Shirt (I will wear it proudly) then five great smokes
> 
> Anejo 55
> Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
> Reglos '03
> Graycliff Blue Label Profesionale PGX
> and a 2005 God of Fire Carlito
> 
> two of these I have never had before and I am looking forward too...


is that a white flag i see???? :r


----------



## Papichulo

shaggy said:


> enjoy bro........and heed the note...DONT MESS WITH CANADA!!!


Nice hit brother!!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

shaggy said:


> is that a white flag i see???? :r


Hey, I got my one shot in early... I know when to run and hide... besides I live in Jersey so I don't really have to worry about the Florida Crews reputation them boys play rough enough without me.


----------



## Old Sailor

ATLHARP said:


> What?
> 
> More hits! Man I am just a punching bag here! Look at all the stuff he hit me with! Thanks alot Shaggy; that was sincerely from the heart. I still hate Canadians, but you are ok in my book.
> 
> Well looks like I need to add another name to the hit list! Shaggy! You are toast! :tu
> 
> ATL


HATE *CANADIANS*!!!!!!!:tg:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

nothing to report today...............clear skies over Melbourne :ss


----------



## wayner123

Nice hit shaggy. Is that the only Canadian to actually send something? I saw a lot of talk from over the border, but very little action, if any, up until shaggy's hit.


----------



## Old Sailor

wayner123 said:


> Nice hit shaggy. Is that the only Canadian to actually send something? I saw a lot of talk from over the border, but very little action, if any, up until shaggy's hit.


guess ya didn't see mine and Dragonmans hit then......and I thought only us old guys had bad eye sight.:r:r

right Alex


----------



## wayner123

Old Sailor said:


> guess ya didn't see mine and Dragonmans hit then......and I thought only us old guys had bad eye sight.:r:r
> 
> right Alex


Oh sorry, two more. :r

So a total of 3!! Wow you're right, Canada is fearsome. About as fearsome as a 3 month old baby! :r


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> nothing to report today...............clear skies over Melbourne :ss


I heard that is what some ruler of a particular Middle Eastern country said...


----------



## shaggy

wayner123 said:


> Oh sorry, two more. :r
> 
> So a total of 3!! Wow you're right, Canada is fearsome. About as fearsome as a 3 month old baby! :r


and just how many have invaded from the south...ummm let me see.......carry the 1.......ummmmmm........ZERO by my count...

unless you count the blah blah blah......:r


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> Okay payback is a biotch... the Hog hit back hard... a body check into the walls... first he sent me a Palatine Police Polo Shirt (I will wear it proudly) then five great smokes
> 
> Anejo 55
> Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
> Reglos '03
> Graycliff Blue Label Profesionale PGX
> and a 2005 God of Fire Carlito
> 
> two of these I have never had before and I am looking forward too...


Couldn't have you only representing the Key West PD Drifty!

I hope you enjoy the smokes Brother, been wanting to get you some for a long time.

P.S....I believe the Graycliff is the black label Espresso. I don't smoke the Blues. And the Regios is a San Luis Rey. http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdata...5905&curpage=2


----------



## DragonMan

wayner123 said:


> Nice hit shaggy. Is that the only Canadian to actually send something? I saw a lot of talk from over the border, but very little action, if any, up until shaggy's hit.





wayner123 said:


> Oh sorry, two more. :r
> 
> So a total of 3!! Wow you're right, Canada is fearsome. About as fearsome as a 3 month old baby! :r


Looks like your wrong once again!!! RHNewfie bombed ATLHARP also, which I believe makes it *Canada 4 and Florida 0*!!! Imagine that, a 3 month old baby spanking your fearsome Florida!! :r :r :r

:ss


----------



## snkbyt

DragonMan said:


> Looks like your wrong once again!!! RHNewfie bombed ATLHARP also, which I believe makes it *Canada 4 and Florida 0*!!! Imagine that, a 3 month old baby spanking your fearsome Florida!! :r :r :r
> 
> :ss


Nick........ask Dave about the 1st bomb he rcv'd that was almost snagged by the mounties


----------



## DragonMan

snkbyt said:


> Nick........ask Dave about the 1st bomb he rcv'd that was almost snagged by the mounties


Alex, were you smacking around an Old Sailor!!! That's not very nice!!:r :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

icehog3 said:


> Couldn't have you only representing the Key West PD Drifty!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the smokes Brother, been wanting to get you some for a long time.
> 
> P.S....I believe the Graycliff is the black label Espresso. I don't smoke the Blues. And the Regios is a San Luis Rey. http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdata...5905&curpage=2


Thanks... I will wear the shirt with pride, and if someone asks I will just tell them too many donuts...

You are right on the Graycliff... I took it into better light. And I was wondering about the Regios now I know.... Thanks again...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> w/that being said................pics from today's smoke grenades
> Patrick (mr maduro) of K-MYV
> Nick (dragonman) & Dave (old sailor)
> 
> thanks boys......................but as of this post, I'm still standing :ss
> 
> not pic'd is a RP Robusto sampler from my eldest daughter in Maryland


:tu



ATLHARP said:


> Ok This is War!
> 
> Sancho and RHnewfie consider yourselves marked!
> 
> Let the first salvo begin............*this isn't just for some average joe or some stuck pig!*
> 
> 03071790000513924438
> 03071790000513924445
> 
> Now it's a war!!
> 
> ATL






rack04 said:


> I gotta admit, I was dealt a crushing blow today by Aladdin Sane. I'll tell you folks this was one hell of a hit. Not only did he hit me with some great smokes, but also Knob Creek Whiskey, a Bud Light hat and shirt, and a keychain bottle opener. Thanks alot for the generocity, but unfortuantely for Dennis what doesn't kill me only makes me stonger.:mn


now he know's how to bomb.:tu



icehog3 said:


> Doesn't matter to me if they send *1 cigar or 100*......I'm pounding them regardless. :bx :r


Couldnt call last nite got a lil busy with a double murder but it's all good. It's clear go get ya some of that Florida azz.:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Attention Bombing Crew

Report from Mission Control, *All the bombs from Florida has been intercepted and dropped in the ocean *:rso were safe to strike again:tu. Lets call this one *"OPERATION FreeFrall"* attack who in the H*LL ya want and make them pay:mn:gn:bx. "ROUND 3" is in the planning stages now it's gooing to be biggggggg:SM:SM

I feel for the person that is the main target of the last operation.:BSNo I dont:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> Nick........ask Dave about the 1st bomb he rcv'd that was almost snagged by the mounties


Alex is mounting who??

:r


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I feel for the person that is the main target of the last operation.:BSNo I dont:r


KA-BOOM!


----------



## TimButz2

Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.

View attachment 15156


0306 3030 0000 6704 4507
0306 3030 0000 6704 4552
0306 3030 0000 6704 4576
0306 3030 0000 6704 4545
0306 3030 0000 6704 4521
0306 3030 0000 6704 4538
0306 3030 0000 6704 4569
0306 3030 0000 6704 4514


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TimButz2 said:


> Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.
> 
> View attachment 15156
> 
> 
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4507
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4552
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4576
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4545
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4521
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4538
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4569
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4514


Dammmmmm u didn't waste no time did ya lol lol lol..... Go get'emmmmm fellasssss........ Lets spread some HolidayCheer.


----------



## TimButz2

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dammmmmm u didn't waste no time did ya lol lol lol..... Go get'emmmmm fellasssss........ Lets spread some HolidayCheer.


Well Booker you gave the order and I see no reason to sit around and talk like the Florida boys like to. My actions speak louder.


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> Alex, were you smacking around an Old Sailor!!! That's not very nice!!:r :r


Damn Mounties, thought they had it made too, they found out.....don't mess with the Cigar Gods:r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Attention Bombing Crew
> 
> Report from Mission Control, *All the bombs from Florida has been intercepted and dropped in the ocean *:rso were safe to strike again:tu. Lets call this one *"OPERATION FreeFrall"* attack who in the H*LL ya want and make them pay:mn:gn:bx. "ROUND 3" is in the planning stages now it's gooing to be biggggggg:SM:SM
> 
> I feel for the person that is the main target of the last operation.:BSNo I dont:r


Copy that sir, new target's aquired, prepping ordnance for post turkey day deployment. Kick em while there down, don't give them time to retaliate.


----------



## icehog3

Andrew (ATLHarp) just made sure my Thanksgiving Party will be a gas! 

Get it? A Party-gas?

Yup...Andrew crushed my mailbox with 5 sweet smokes and a bottle of my favorite beverage...

'99 Partagas Serie du Conn #2
'98 Partagas Petite Corona
'06 Partagas SP2
'07 Super Partagas

and to keep me guessing....

'02 Ramon Allones 898

Add to that bevy of beauties a bottle of Stolichnaya Vodka for my "galaga's nectar"....and I have a Thanksgiving weekend to be thankful for!

Andrew, ya belted me good! Thank you so much for the awesome bomb!....I am almost too tired to attack a few more of your cohorts this weekend.

Almost.


----------



## DBall

Aladdin Sane got me!!!




:ss

Inside the pocket of the hoodie (which is the perfect size for me, and zip up) was a little bottle of some kind of Vodka. I don't drink, but my fiance can probably find a use for it, so she thanks you!!!

A pepin fest (Tat, Padilla 1932, Padilla Miami, Hirsh y Garcia) and a PAM 64


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Andrew (ATLHarp) just made sure my Thanksgiving Party will be a gas!
> 
> Get it? A Party-gas?
> 
> Yup...Andrew crushed my mailbox with 5 sweet smokes and a bottle of my favorite beverage...
> 
> '99 Partagas Serie du Conn #2
> '98 Partagas Petite Corona
> '06 Partagas SP2
> '07 Super Partagas
> 
> and to keep me guessing....
> 
> '02 Ramon Allones 898
> 
> Add to that bevy of beauties a bottle of Stolichnaya Vodka for my "galaga's nectar"....and I have a Thanksgiving weekend to be thankful for!
> 
> Andrew, ya belted me good! Thank you so much for the awesome bomb!....I am almost too tired to attack a few more of your cohorts this weekend.
> 
> Almost.


All did you right! I am impressed!!


----------



## Papichulo

DBall said:


> Aladdin Sane got me!!!
> 
> :ss
> 
> Inside the pocket of the hoodie (which is the perfect size for me, and zip up) was a little bottle of some kind of Vodka. I don't drink, but my fiance can probably find a use for it, so she thanks you!!!
> 
> A pepin fest (Tat, Padilla 1932, Padilla Miami, Hirsh y Garcia) and a PAM 64


Very nice!!! I have tried them all in the photo and I will tell you they are all tasteeee. That Hirsh y Garcia will surprise you too!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I am having trouble focusing... my ears are still ringing. I think I may have a mild concussion. I opened a box left at my back porch today from *ATLHarp*.
The thread below details the damage...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120384

Darn you, Andrew... Darn you to Heck! :r


----------



## icehog3

Nice hits Dennis and Andrew! :tu


----------



## sailchaser

ZYA_LTR said:


> Copy that sir, new target's aquired, prepping ordnance for post turkey day deployment. Kick em while there down, don't give them time to retaliate.


Fun Fun Fun Fun, I can't control the Fun Factor any Longer :tpd:


----------



## Aladdin Sane

SmokeyJoe said:


> I am having trouble focusing... my ears are still ringing. I think I may have a mild concussion. I opened a box left at my back porch today from *ATLHarp*.
> The thread below details the damage...
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120384
> 
> Darn you, Andrew... Darn you to Heck! :r


:gn:gn:gn Hellz yeah ALTHarp! Great target and crazy damage!


----------



## ATLHARP

SmokeyJoe said:


> I am having trouble focusing... my ears are still ringing. I think I may have a mild concussion. I opened a box left at my back porch today from *ATLHarp*.
> The thread below details the damage...
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120384
> 
> Darn you, Andrew... Darn you to Heck! :r





icehog3 said:


> Andrew (ATLHarp) just made sure my Thanksgiving Party will be a gas!
> 
> Get it? A Party-gas?
> 
> Yup...Andrew crushed my mailbox with 5 sweet smokes and a bottle of my favorite beverage...
> 
> '99 Partagas Serie du Conn #2
> '98 Partagas Petite Corona
> '06 Partagas SP2
> '07 Super Partagas
> 
> and to keep me guessing....
> 
> '02 Ramon Allones 898
> 
> Add to that bevy of beauties a bottle of Stolichnaya Vodka for my "galaga's nectar"....and I have a Thanksgiving weekend to be thankful for!
> 
> Andrew, ya belted me good! Thank you so much for the awesome bomb!....I am almost too tired to attack a few more of your cohorts this weekend.
> 
> Almost.


Vengeance is mine! Who could be next?

ATL


----------



## Papichulo

ATLHARP said:


> Vengeance is mine! Who could be next?
> 
> ATL


Oh no, I do not know why I am on your hit list brother


----------



## shaggy

Papichulo said:


> Oh no, I do not know why I am on your hit list brother


i think he just picks ppl at random and puts them on it....:r


----------



## Papichulo

shaggy said:


> i think he just picks ppl at random and puts them on it....:r


I was going to bomb him anyway. The brother is a true BOTL:cb


----------



## shaggy

i am last on his list....i got time to move :chk


----------



## ATLHARP

shaggy said:


> i am last on his list....i got time to move :chk


Not much...........tick.......tick.........tick................

ATL


----------



## Old Sailor

ATLHARP said:


> Not much...........tick.......tick.........tick................
> 
> ATL


:r BYE BYE Shaggy :mn


----------



## ZYA_LTR

shaggy said:


> i am last on his list....i got time to move :chk


Don't worry, with round 2 heading south in a matter of days, and some already airborne, there might not be any FL left to retaliate, Booker has called for an all-out assault. Assume all prior launches were misses, and take aim once again.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ATLHARP said:


> Vengeance is mine! Who could be next?
> 
> ATL


I forgot to post the cigars that came with the rum! See pic below:


----------



## DonWeb

let me step in long enough to wish everyone (who celebrates it)...

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> let me step in long enough to wish everyone (who celebrates it)...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Same2u UncleWeb..

Happy Thanksgiving every1......


----------



## snkbyt

happy thanksgiving y'all................eat, drink, smoke, then nap often :tu


----------



## Sancho

Happy Thanksgiving, a holiday where we can observe the post office mandated stand down of hostilities and eat tons of turkey


----------



## sailchaser

Watch out for any falling turkeys from the sky that may have been hit by air born bombs in route.

Happy Turkey Day All!

This is really a dancing turkey:chkin his last hours


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Watch out for any falling turkeys from the sky that may have been hit by air born bombs in route.
> 
> Happy Turkey Day All!
> 
> This is really a dancing turkey:chkin his last hours


if we kill the dancing turkey (chicken) then what am I going2do?..


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> if we kill the dancing turkey (chicken) then what am I going2do?..


chase bad guys, eat donuts, drink coffee......................maybe


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> chase bad guys, eat donuts, drink coffee......................maybe


Chase bad guys & drink coffee (only n the morning) yes eat donuts nopeeee. right now I'm working the lions game inside the stadium (uniform) goooo lionsssss


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Chase bad guys & drink coffee (only n the morning) yes eat donuts nopeeee. right now I'm working the lions game inside the stadium (uniform) goooo lionsssss


hope they play better than last week


----------



## smokehouse

Happy Turkey day all. Hope everyone had a good one. My smoked Turkey was a hit.


----------



## Troop_lee

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!!


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everybody!!


Went to Best Buy for a computer at one and there was already a line of 400 people. People are crazy.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Went to Best Buy for a computer at one and there was already a line of 400 people. People are crazy.


1st time n my life I was scared of a bunch of ladies is when I tried to go shopping the day after t
ThxsGiving for my lil daughter. I almost got jumped 4;30 n the morning cause I was moving to slow threw the opening door lol man there crazy. well my girlfriend is taking of that this year so I'm cool. ill go fight some murder & probable be safer (; happy shopping fellas...


----------



## ATLHARP

Uh oh,

One more little pest taken down!

The kiosk didn't give me a DC#, but it will still land just the same!

ATL


----------



## RHNewfie

Who the heck is PHNewfie!!!!! I bet he is not scared!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RHNewfie said:


> Who the heck is PHNewfie!!!!! I bet he is not scared!!


LOL I just picked up on that, man did u disrespect u. he will pay 1nce again...
PS; R U going2the herf Sunday?


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL I just picked up on that, man did u disrespect u. he will pay 1nce again...
> PS; R U going2the herf Sunday?


Herf, herf, where is there a herf? Anywhere in SE MI area Booker? I haven't read anything about no herf. Damnit, i'm gonna have to get with James and figure out a mini-herf for the Detroit crew until the next MGM event.


----------



## Old Sailor

BOOM.......Eternal Rider got me today, thought the pkg was something I had ordered, but nooooo; Harland joined the Florida Crew and hit me hard, but I'll recover. 
Coffee mug and coffee..Pamama Organic & Columbia Organic
CAO; 3 AURORA PREFERIDOS; GURKA; 2 CAO'S; 2 FUENTES; ASHTON VSG AND A DON PEPIN.
Been a long time Harland, many Thanks but I won't forget this:r


----------



## RHNewfie

Old Sailor said:


> BOOM.......Eternal Rider got me today, thought the pkg was something I had ordered, but nooooo; Harland joined the Florida Crew and hit me hard, but I'll recover.
> Coffee mug and coffee..Pamama Organic & Columbia Organic
> CAO; 3 AURORA PREFERIDOS; GURKA; 2 CAO'S; 2 FUENTES; ASHTON VSG AND A DON PEPIN.
> Been a long time Harland, many Thanks but I won't forget this:r


Geez Harland! Ya know you can only lightly tap the old guys! Nice return fire!


----------



## White97Jimmy

Old Sailor said:


> BOOM.......Eternal Rider got me today, thought the pkg was something I had ordered, but nooooo; Harland joined the Florida Crew and hit me hard, but I'll recover.
> Coffee mug and coffee..Pamama Organic & Columbia Organic
> CAO; 3 AURORA PREFERIDOS; GURKA; 2 CAO'S; 2 FUENTES; ASHTON VSG AND A DON PEPIN.
> Been a long time Harland, many Thanks but I won't forget this:r


I think you mean 2 Don Lima Africas, not CAOs!

Nice hit Harland....although you joined the wrong side!


----------



## icehog3

Old Sailor said:


> BOOM.......Eternal Rider got me today, thought the pkg was something I had ordered, but nooooo; Harland joined the Florida Crew and hit me hard, but I'll recover.
> Coffee mug and coffee..Pamama Organic & Columbia Organic
> CAO; 3 AURORA PREFERIDOS; GURKA; 2 CAO'S; 2 FUENTES; ASHTON VSG AND A DON PEPIN.
> Been a long time Harland, many Thanks but I won't forget this:r


Harland is on the Warpath!! Nice hit there Brother! :tu

I think you might be lookin' at a lil retaliation in your near future.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Herf, herf, where is there a herf? Anywhere in SE MI area Booker? I haven't read anything about no herf. Damnit, i'm gonna have to get with James and figure out a mini-herf for the Detroit crew until the next MGM event.


its a herf in toronto the canadian crew are going2. hit oldsailor up.


----------



## Old Sailor

White97Jimmy said:


> I think you mean 2 Don Lima Africas, not CAOs!
> 
> Nice hit Harland....although you joined the wrong side!


:r your correct James, my bad eyes:r


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> Harland is on the Warpath!! Nice hit there Brother! :tu
> 
> I think you might be lookin' at a lil retaliation in your near future.


----------



## The Dakotan

TimButz2 hit me HARD today. OUCH. I wondered if Booker's army still existed since I hadn't heard anything from them. :r Well, now I know you all are serious. game on! 










Tim, awesome hit. I haven't tried most of these and look forward to it!


----------



## TimButz2

The Dakotan said:


> TimButz2 hit me HARD today. OUCH. I wondered if Booker's army still existed since I hadn't heard anything from them. :r Well, now I know you all are serious. game on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim, awesome hit. I haven't tried most of these and look forward to it!


Hey Jeff glad you liked them...this is the first of a series of calculated attacks against the Florida crew.


----------



## TimButz2

TimButz2 said:


> Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.
> 
> View attachment 15156
> 
> 
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4507
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4552
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4576
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4545
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4521
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4538 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4569
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4514


1 down 7 more to go...


----------



## Papichulo

TimButz2 said:


> 1 down 7 more to go...


KEep up the good work Tim!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Dakotan said:


> TimButz2 hit me HARD today. OUCH. I wondered if Booker's army still existed since I hadn't heard anything from them. :r Well, now I know you all are serious. game on! QUOTE]Were still here just planning our attacks.o
> 
> 
> 
> Old Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM.......Eternal Rider got me today, thought the pkg was something I had ordered, but nooooo; Harland joined the Florida Crew and hit me hard, but I'll recover.
> Been a long time Harland, many Thanks but I won't forget this:r
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with ya over that, hope u can recover b4the herf.
> Nice hit E-Man:tu
Click to expand...


----------



## ATLHARP

Papichulo said:


> KEep up the good work Tim!!


Tick...........tick...........tick.........tick....................

ATL:chk


----------



## Aladdin Sane

TimButz2 can mark another "Threat Downer" off his list :ss



















Thanks for the fantastic smokes Tim.....Ya bastard :tu


----------



## Papichulo

ATLHARP said:


> Tick...........tick...........tick.........tick....................
> 
> ATL:chk


I have not received anything?????????


----------



## TimButz2

Aladdin Sane said:


> TimButz2 can mark another "Threat Downer" off his list :ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fantastic smokes Tim.....Ya bastard :tu


Your welcome Dennis, you derseved it:ss


----------



## TimButz2

Quote:
Originally Posted by TimButz2 
Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.

Attachment 15156

0306 3030 0000 6704 4507
0306 3030 0000 6704 4552
0306 3030 0000 6704 4576
0306 3030 0000 6704 4545
0306 3030 0000 6704 4521
0306 3030 0000 6704 4538 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4569 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4514

2 down 6 more to go...


----------



## zipper

Keep gettin' after them Timbutz! I have my next target acquired, launch date next week when I return from family time muahaha


----------



## icehog3

Nice hit Tim! Knockin' the THREAT DOWN Crew into the Atlantic! :tu


----------



## snkbyt

clear skies over Melbourne......................again :ss


----------



## shaggy

snkbyt said:


> clear skies over Melbourne......................again :ss


maybe we dont want u.....if we take out the rest of ur crew u are pretty harmless....:chk


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> clear skies over Melbourne......................again :ss


You mean you aren't getting bombs every day? Oh, Booker's crew is just a farce!! 



shaggy said:


> maybe we dont want u.....if we take out the rest of ur crew u are pretty harmless....:chk


Oh, Snap!! :r


----------



## ATLHARP

Papichulo said:


> I have not received anything?????????


Tick............tick...............tick.................tick.............:ss

When I get done with you, all I will have to do is bang a dog dish on the ground and you'll come runnin'!

(3 down, 4 to go):hn

ATL


----------



## snkbyt

shaggy said:


> maybe we dont want u.....if we take out the rest of ur crew u are pretty harmless....:chk


did he say this snake in harmless?


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> did he say this snake in harmless?


Yup, that's what he said:bn


----------



## shaggy

snkbyt said:


> did he say this snake in harmless?


like the ones in the peanut cans......a bit surprising but relatively harmless :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> like the ones in the peanut cans......a bit surprising but relatively harmless :ss


oo


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> oo


stirring the pot there Dave?


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> stirring the pot there Dave?


For my buddy Mike.......hell yes:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> For my buddy Mike.......hell yes:r:r


too bad :hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hellooooooo Crewwwwww How was every1's ThxsGiving?????


----------



## sailchaser

Looks like the Commander is back in town :gn:gn:gn


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hellooooooo Crewwwwww How was every1's ThxsGiving?????


*Had a great weekend! My in-laws were in town and both of my kids were home from their respective colleges. :ss

OH! And I also got BOMBED BACK TO THE STONEAGE! :r

It seemed to be a perfect storm... the KMTV Group targeted me, just as I was receiving retaliatory fire from some of the Florida Group. AND... the state of OKLAHOMA decided it would be a great time to tear me a new one.

So... buying coolers and ordering beads and explaining to my in-laws what a "bomb" is and why a bunch of guys I have never seen face-to-face would be so generous and crap like that. You know... same old same old.* :r

*How about you? :ss*


----------



## Ron1YY

Well, I was not safe yesterday when I got home!!!!! TimButz2 drew some Blood!!!! All very nice sticks, he did his homework on this one!!!!!

Padilla Edicion Especiale 2006 (A new fav)
Victor Sinclair 10th anni (A sleeper of a stick, if you haven't tried them you should)
CAO Criollo (great stick with coffee, like right now :tu)
Master Blend 3 (This blend is very very close to the MB 1)
Padilla Habano (Smooth and Great flavors)
WOAM (An All Time Fav)
A 5 pack of Monte Puritos (Perfect balance of time and flavor when in a rush)

Thank you Tim!!!!!

Grand Opening is behind me and Thanksgiving is past, Be advised, The game is ON!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## floydpink

TimButz has been a busy man from the looks of it.


----------



## Prefy

Ive been away to long...Looks like if missed some crazy happenings!!!


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Well, I was not safe yesterday when I got home!!!!! TimButz2 drew some Blood!!!! All very nice sticks, he did his homework on this one!!!!!
> 
> Padilla Edicion Especiale 2006 (A new fav)
> Victor Sinclair 10th anni (A sleeper of a stick, if you haven't tried them you should)
> CAO Criollo (great stick with coffee, like right now :tu)
> Master Blend 3 (This blend is very very close to the MB 1)
> Padilla Habano (Smooth and Great flavors)
> WOAM (An All Time Fav)
> A 5 pack of Monte Puritos (Perfect balance of time and flavor when in a rush)
> 
> Thank you Tim!!!!!
> 
> Grand Opening is behind me and Thanksgiving is past, Be advised, The game is ON!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Wow 
Ron! You guys have been getting slammed.


----------



## icehog3

Booker....waiting for instructions, got some pipe bombs loaded and ready to launch.


----------



## TimButz2

Ron1YY said:


> Well, I was not safe yesterday when I got home!!!!! TimButz2 drew some Blood!!!! All very nice sticks, he did his homework on this one!!!!!
> 
> Padilla Edicion Especiale 2006 (A new fav)
> Victor Sinclair 10th anni (A sleeper of a stick, if you haven't tried them you should)
> CAO Criollo (great stick with coffee, like right now :tu)
> Master Blend 3 (This blend is very very close to the MB 1)
> Padilla Habano (Smooth and Great flavors)
> WOAM (An All Time Fav)
> A 5 pack of Monte Puritos (Perfect balance of time and flavor when in a rush)
> 
> Thank you Tim!!!!!
> 
> Grand Opening is behind me and Thanksgiving is past, Be advised, The game is ON!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hey Ron, glad you like the selections, enjoy.


----------



## TimButz2

Quote:
Originally Posted by TimButz2 
Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.

Attachment 15156

0306 3030 0000 6704 4507 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4552 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4576 
0306 3030 0000 6704 4545 
0306 3030 0000 6704 4521
0306 3030 0000 6704 4538 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4569 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4514

4 down 4 more to go...


----------



## snkbyt

TimButz2 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TimButz2
> Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.
> 
> Attachment 15156
> 
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4507 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4552 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4576
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4545
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4521
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4538 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4569 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4514
> 
> 4 down 4 more to go...


3 to go...........1 is a misfire o


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> 3 to go...........1 is a misfire o


 I hooked him up with the right addy, just because I like you


----------



## snkbyt

*oooooooops*
04805401437017040240
04805401437017040233
04805401437017040219
04805401437017040226

2 are for the WAR & 2 are for fun


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I hooked him up with the right addy, just because I like you


I don't live in westpalm.................besides he has my addy...already fired @ me


----------



## CigarGal

Has someone been bad-mouthin' Florida??

There has been a lot of smack and:gn talk but let me tell ya-Florida has some bombing bastages. Wayner hit me before the holiday with a collection of smokes-including a pretty Cohiba, Aurora Anos, 5 Vegas, Oliva Classic and a Condega(new to me)

So who says these Florida boys don't know how to hit? :bx


----------



## okierock

TimButz2 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TimButz2
> Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.
> 
> Attachment 15156
> 
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4507 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4552 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4576
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4545
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4521
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4538 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4569 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4514 *Target Hit*
> 
> 4 down 4 more to go...


Bomb landed










Thanks Tim


----------



## Mark THS

Dont tell me that those little Floridians still think that they can stand up to us. Smacked around and still yapping. No one ever accused those guys of being smart botls :ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

INCOMING

No misfires here, all coordinates are correct, and the payloads are ready for deployment, 2 south for the war cause...hehe, and one eastbound for the another war cause.

Pics of payload prior to loading.










Coordinates:

0103 8555 7492 6166 0996
0301 8555 7492 7214 6755
0103 8555 7492 5117 5233

The mission continues


----------



## Seanohue

Whoooo after weeks of problem with the launching system, I've managed to be able to get one out! Look out below!!!

0103 8555 7493 0372 6956


----------



## TimButz2

okierock said:


> Bomb landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tim


Glad it got there, enjoy the smokes Brad,

Quote:
Originally Posted by TimButz2 
Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.

Attachment 15156

0306 3030 0000 6704 4507 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4552 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4576 *Coordinates Wrong, Will Relaunch*
[/B]0306 3030 0000 6704 4545 _*Awating Confirmation Of Hit*_
0306 3030 0000 6704 4521 *Awaiting Confirmation Of Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4538 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4569 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4514 *Target Hit*

5 down 3 more to go...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Had a great weekend! My in-laws were in town and both of my kids were home from their respective colleges. :ss
> 
> OH! And I also got BOMBED BACK TO THE STONEAGE! :r
> 
> It seemed to be a perfect storm... the KMTV Group targeted me, just as I was receiving retaliatory fire from some of the Florida Group. AND... the state of OKLAHOMA decided it would be a great time to tear me a new one.
> 
> So... buying coolers and ordering beads and explaining to my in-laws what a "bomb" is and why a bunch of guys I have never seen face-to-face would be so generous and crap like that. You know... same old same old.* :r
> 
> *How about you? :ss*


sounds like u had a nice1. make sure u get a big enough cooler I thinl your going to need it. I don't nothing I'm just saying (; (hint hint)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Booker....waiting for instructions, got some pipe bombs loaded and ready to launch.


R U Talking 4rnd2or3?
If Rnd2send off, but were still waiting 4the rest of the people2launch n rnd2. This is going2b big.


----------



## Eternal Rider

TimButz2 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TimButz2
> Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.
> 
> Attachment 15156
> 
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4507 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4552 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4576
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4545
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4521
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4538 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4569 *Target Hit*
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4514
> 
> 4 down 4 more to go...


Bomb has landed. Thanks Tim for the great cigars .I t has been great to be a causlty in this liitle war.
Return fire coming soon. I am hit,but I am not down yet.

Harland


----------



## Sancho

Tonight I begin assembly of round 2...


----------



## Old Sailor

Round 2 assembled, on it's way tomorrow:r:r


----------



## TimButz2

Eternal Rider said:


> Bomb has landed. Thanks Tim for the great cigars .I t has been great to be a causlty in this liitle war.
> Return fire coming soon. I am hit,but I am not down yet.
> 
> Harland


Glad you liked them Harland, enjoy:

Quote:
Originally Posted by TimButz2 
Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.

Attachment 15156

0306 3030 0000 6704 4507 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4552 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4576 Coordinates Wrong, Will Relaunch
[/b]0306 3030 0000 6704 4545 Awating Confirmation Of Hit
0306 3030 0000 6704 4521 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4538 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4569 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4514 *Target Hit*
6 down 2 more to go...


----------



## yayson

TimButz2 said:


> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4545 Awating Confirmation Of Hit


confirmed!

this could get ugly

thanks for the package, 5 of 7 untried, I shall retire to the lounge now and plot ur d strukshun


----------



## wayner123

Looks like USPS finally got here with my boxes. Too bad this is the Threat Down's number one Priority:










0103 8555 7491 9951 2152
0103 8555 7492 0999 7917
0103 8555 7491 7854 0633
0103 8555 7491 8902 6393

Plus two more to our BOTL's up north. You guys didn't think your silly border would help when it came to rockets being fired, did you?


----------



## DragonMan

I will briefly step out from the shadows to say number 2 is on it's way!! :tu

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> If Rnd2send off, but were still waiting 4the rest of the people2launch n rnd2. This is going2b big.


:tu



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Attention Bombing Crew:mn
> 
> Report from Mission Control, *All the bombs from Florida has been intercepted and dropped in the ocean *:rso were safe to strike again:tu. Lets call this one *"OPERATION FreeFrall"* attack who in the H*LL ya want and make them pay:mn:gn:bx. "ROUND 3" is in the planning stages now it's gooing to be biggggggg:SM:SM
> 
> I feel for the person that is the main target of the last operation.:BSNo I dont:r





wayner123 said:


> Looks like USPS finally got here with my boxes. Too bad this is the Threat Down's number one Priority:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 9951 2152
> 0103 8555 7492 0999 7917
> 0103 8555 7491 7854 0633
> 0103 8555 7491 8902 6393
> 
> *Plus two more to our BOTL's up north. You guys didn't think your silly border would help when it came to rockets being fired, did you*?


He's out of control


----------



## ZYA_LTR

wayner123 said:


> Looks like USPS finally got here with my boxes. Too bad this is the Threat Down's number one Priority:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 9951 2152
> 0103 8555 7492 0999 7917
> 0103 8555 7491 7854 0633
> 0103 8555 7491 8902 6393
> 
> Plus two more to our BOTL's up north. You guys didn't think your silly border would help when it came to rockets being fired, did you?


Finally we see more than talk out of the FL crew, too little to late, the second wave of fire is already inbound your direction fella's. Better head back to your bunkers.


----------



## shaggy

we havent seen nuttin yet.....just a bunch of numbers and some idle blah blah blah....:r


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> Finally we see more than talk out of the FL crew, too little to late, the second wave of fire is already inbound your direction fella's. Better head back to your bunkers.


Whatever, I have some ready to be launched as well. :ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

shaggy said:


> we havent seen nuttin yet.....just a bunch of numbers and some idle blah blah blah....:r


They pop out of the hurricane bunkers, tap some morse code out to the world, and then roll back into hiding.....hehe

Hurricane season is over now, we'll start to see them more.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> Whatever, I have some ready to be launched as well. :ss


Better launch quick, round 2 is already heading south, this assault is loaded with bunker busters. The NY air wing has sent out an awesome assault.


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tu
> 
> He's out of control


You haven't seen my full wrath yet....

These are merely to take out those guys who talk so much smack. After this one, they will be finished off and I can concentrate on who I really want!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> You haven't seen my full wrath yet....
> 
> These are merely to take out those guys who talk so much smack. After this one, they will be finished off and I can concentrate on who I really want!


Oh sorry my bad, conto


----------



## TimButz2

yayson said:


> confirmed!
> 
> this could get ugly
> 
> thanks for the package, 5 of 7 untried, I shall retire to the lounge now and plot ur d strukshun


Enjoy Jason,

Quote:
Originally Posted by TimButz2 
Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.

Attachment 15156

0306 3030 0000 6704 4507 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4552 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4576 *Coordinates Wrong, Will Relaunch*
[/b]0306 3030 0000 6704 4545 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4521 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4538 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4569 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4514 *Target Hit*
7 down 1 more to go...

Well it looks like all all targets are confirmed hit except for the one stray. The NY Fighter Wing will regroup, refuel, load up some more ammo and complete this mission.


----------



## Mark THS

Round II targets in site. Locked, cocked, and ready to fire


----------



## Sancho

1 Retalitory, 1 New Target

03071790000367304868
03071790000367304875

:ss


----------



## wayner123

ZYA_LTR said:


> Finally we see more than talk out of the FL crew, too little to late, the second wave of fire is already inbound your direction fella's. Better head back to your bunkers.


You should check your tracking numbers again :tu


----------



## Papichulo

It is so quiet in Texas I can hear a pin dropp


----------



## wayner123

Papichulo said:


> It is so quiet in Texas I can hear a pin dropp


That's because everyone in TX has been blown to smithereen's. There is no one left in TX to fight, :r


----------



## vstrommark

Papichulo said:


> It is so quiet in Texas I can hear a pin dropp


grenade perhaps?


----------



## ZYA_LTR

wayner123 said:


> You should check your tracking numbers again :tu


Checked my inbounds, they should all deliver today, one has already landed, and the others are on there delivery truck awaiting final deployment.

OK Ok, Wayner got me, i transposed a couple numbers on one of my tracking numbers, it was supposed to be:

0103 8555 7492 7214 6755

I guess i was trying to drop a stealth bomb, oh well, it should be landing today regardless.


----------



## snkbyt

Jason aka ZYA_LTR hit me w/a survile pack should I get stuck for an hour or so in traffic headed to my next herf...............................:r

thanks Jason


----------



## shaggy

round 2 headed south.........:mn


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> round 2 headed south.........:mn


about time


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> about time


i was busy doin somethin else......see here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=121732 :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> Jason aka ZYA_LTR hit me w/a survile pack should I get stuck for an hour or so in traffic headed to my next herf...............................:r
> 
> thanks Jason


that should tie u over until the rest gets there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> Jason aka ZYA_LTR hit me w/a survile pack should I get stuck for an hour or so in traffic headed to my next herf...............................:r
> 
> thanks Jason





shaggy said:


> i was busy doin somethin else......see here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=121732 :r


:r:r:r:r:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

You have to give credit to KidRock387!!!!!


Sneaky Sneaky Gorilla!!!! Didn't even post a DC#!!!!!!! But the Kid has great tastes!!!!

Famous Dominican 1000
Gurkha Robusto
Jose L Piedra X2


I have let this go as far as I am willing at this point. it is time for some get down retaliation!!!!!!!! 


Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> *You have to give credit to KidRock387!!!!!*:tu
> 
> Sneaky Sneaky Gorilla!!!! Didn't even post a DC#!!!!!!! But the Kid has great tastes!!!!
> 
> Famous Dominican 1000
> Gurkha Robusto
> Jose L Piedra X2
> 
> *I have let this go as far as I am willing at this point. it is time for some get down retaliation!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Ron


Hey Ron, enjoy the smokes:r


----------



## TimButz2

Score one for the Florida boys, it seems Pete(floydpink) felt the need for some retaliation. He smacked me around pretty good:

View attachment 15294


I was begining to think you Florida guys were going to just lay down and take a beating. Thanks for the great selection of sticks Pete, I appreciate it. As for the rest of you beware the NY Fighter Bombing Wing has just begun to fight...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> *You have to give credit to KidRock387!!!!!*:tu
> 
> Sneaky Sneaky Gorilla!!!! Didn't even post a DC#!!!!!!! But the Kid has great tastes!!!!
> 
> Famous Dominican 1000
> Gurkha Robusto
> Jose L Piedra X2
> 
> *I have let this go as far as I am willing at this point. it is time for some get down retaliation!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Ron


Hey Ron, enjoy the smokes:r


----------



## Troop_lee

kidrock387 got me two. A fine selection of Sitcks!!


----------



## wayner123

Tomorrow should be fun!

I "should" have some land then. If not, Friday will certainly make sure that some BOTL's have a good weekend. It will make sure that they also learn, NOT to mess with Florida!!!


----------



## MeNimbus

Go get'em Booker. I didn't bother to read through the all the pages, but your campaign sounds very promising. :bl:tu


----------



## Sancho

"Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 6:39 AM on November 29, 2007"

:ss


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Tomorrow should be fun!
> 
> I "should" have some land then. If not, Friday will certainly make sure that some BOTL's have a good weekend. It will make sure that they also learn, NOT to mess with Florida!!!


Hmm... one landed.......... :tu


----------



## gromit

wayner123 said:


> Tomorrow should be fun!
> 
> I "should" have some land then. If not, Friday will certainly make sure that some BOTL's have a good weekend. It will make sure that they also learn, NOT to mess with Florida!!!


OK, I'll acknowledge some structural damage to my mail handling equipment. Wayner 123 hit me with an impressive blast from FL.
Included were a Gran Habano Corojo #5, a Fuente Anejo Reserva Xtra Viejo, a Fuente Fuente Opus X, a DPG blue label and a nice dark Partagas.

The Florida Crew should know that this impetuous behavior on your part will not stand. You have not seen the last of gromit.


----------



## wayner123

gromit said:


> OK, I'll acknowledge some structural damage to my mail handling equipment. Wayner 123 hit me with an impressive blast from FL.
> Included were a Gran Habano Corojo #3, a Fuente Anejo Reserva Xtra Viejo, a Fuente Fuente Opus X, a DPG blue label and a nice dark Partagas.
> 
> The Florida Crew should know that this impetuous behavior on your part will not stand. *You have seen the last of gromit.*


One down 5 more to go.

RIP, your empty threats do not scare me.


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> One down 5 more to go.
> 
> RIP, your empty threats do not scare me.


HA HA HA!!!!!!!!! Go Get'em Brother!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## shaggy

wayner123 said:


> One down 5 more to go.
> 
> RIP, your empty threats do not scare me.


blah blah blah....:r


----------



## Mark THS

0307 1790 0000 7350 7188

And thaaaar she blows


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> HA HA HA!!!!!!!!! Go Get'em Brother!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


:tpd: what he said...............sick'em


----------



## wayner123

Ron1YY said:


> HA HA HA!!!!!!!!! Go Get'em Brother!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron





snkbyt said:


> :tpd: what he said...............sick'em


They have been gotten, :r

All four of mine have landed today. Hopefully they can still move to reach their camera's and post the damage.

Next week will be the demise of some maple leaf smack talkers.


----------



## snkbyt

wayner123 said:


> They have been gotten, :r
> 
> All four of mine have landed today. Hopefully they can still move to reach their camera's and post the damage.
> 
> Next week will be the demise of some maple leaf smack talkers.


almost forgot................still waiting on 2 outta 4 to report damage................:r
N. Palm, FL.............landed & reported
Monrovia, MD..........landed & reported
UpState, NY...........landed


----------



## The Dakotan

Sancho said:


> 1 Retalitory,
> 03071790000367304868
> 03071790000367304875
> 
> :ss


Well, Sancho hit me hard today. wow. It's nothing like the scUM football team. :r










Thanks Chris. I love the Pepin Blue Labels :dr:dr and a few I've never tried. If you think this is over, well, you're going to be a very sad man! AND, what's the unmarked cigar?

Pump up the RG on this great BOTL!!


----------



## Mark THS

The Dakotan said:


> Well, Sancho hit me hard today. wow. It's nothing like the scUM football team. :r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris. I love the Pepin Blue Labels :dr:dr and a few I've never tried. If you think this is over, well, you're going to be a very sad man! AND, what's the unmarked cigar?
> 
> Pump up the RG on this great BOTL!!


Chris can confirm- but looks like a Tropical Fever Lancero?


----------



## jaymz

wayner123 said:


> Hopefully they can still move to reach their camera's and post the damage.


Just when i thought it was safe to put my hand in the mailbox again ...










Wayner123 destroyed the other half of my deck with one devastating blow :ss

Total damage:
Cinco Vegas Series A
Perdomo Reserve Cabinet Series
A.F. Gran Reserva "Chateau Fuente"(?)
A.F. Gran Reserva 
R.P. Signature Series

I'm running out of humidor space ... time to break out a make shift tupperdor

All I can say is WOW - these look scrumptious - can't wait to tear into one soon.

thanks thanks thanks wayner123 - truly a fine gorilla

(oh - what is the A.F. in the middle - i couldn't find it on the size chart)


----------



## wayner123

jaymz said:


> Just when i thought it was safe to put my hand in the mailbox again ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayner123 destroyed the other half of my deck with one devastating blow :ss
> 
> Total damage:
> Cinco Vegas Series A
> Perdomo Reserve Cabinet Series
> A.F. Gran Reserva "Chateau Fuente"(?)
> A.F. Gran Reserva
> R.P. Signature Series
> 
> I'm running out of humidor space ... time to break out a make shift tupperdor
> 
> All I can say is WOW - these look scrumptious - can't wait to tear into one soon.
> 
> thanks thanks thanks wayner123 - truly a fine gorilla
> 
> (oh - what is the A.F. in the middle - i couldn't find it on the size chart)


Glad you like it, too bad for your bombing brothers they seem to have been taken out as well. Let this be a lesson to those who mess with FL!!

The middle one is a Fuente Hemingway maduro from '06. Very tasty as is the sungrown Chateau Fuente. Heck they're all good, :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

wayner123 said:


> Glad you like it, too bad for your bombing brothers they seem to have been taken out as well. *Let this be a lesson to those who mess with FL!!*
> 
> The middle one is a Fuente Hemingway maduro from '06. Very tasty as is the sungrown Chateau Fuente. Heck they're all good, :ss


ya right :bx


----------



## Sancho

The Dakotan said:


> Well, Sancho hit me hard today. wow. It's nothing like the scUM football team. :r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris. I love the Pepin Blue Labels :dr:dr and a few I've never tried. If you think this is over, well, you're going to be a very sad man! AND, what's the unmarked cigar?
> 
> Pump up the RG on this great BOTL!!


Why its a tasty Tropical Lancero just as Mark stated, maybe a pepin.. maybe not :tu Enjoy!


----------



## The Dakotan

Sancho said:


> Why its a tasty Tropical Lancero just as Mark stated, maybe a pepin.. maybe not :tu  Enjoy!


Great! I haven't had one of those either! Thanks again, Chris. Even though you may have won this battle, you won't win the war. :ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

ZYA_LTR said:


> INCOMING
> 
> No misfires here, all coordinates are correct, and the payloads are ready for deployment, 2 south for the war cause...hehe, and one eastbound for the another war cause.
> 
> Pics of payload prior to loading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinates:
> 
> 0103 8555 7492 6166 0996
> 0301 8555 7492 7214 6755
> 0103 8555 7492 5117 5233
> 
> The mission continues


Well damnit, looks like i'm eating my words, i was misinformed on some of my coordinates, and one of my packages is currently being rerouted to it's intended target. I'll have to consult mission control regarding bad intel.


----------



## wayner123

ZYA_LTR said:


> Well damnit, looks like i'm eating my words, i was misinformed on some of my coordinates, and one of my packages is currently being rerouted to it's intended target. I'll have to consult mission control regarding bad intel.


Looks like they are crumbling from within. Too bad, I was hoping to at least see more than talk come you all. :r


----------



## wayner123

Well, it seems Dragonman is a prophet of some sorts. As my rocket is in the air, he decided to send convert Op's to blow up my mailbox. Awesome hit man, thanks so much for the great smokes. I don't drink liquor very often, but I will at least try these out. :ss


----------



## sailchaser

I get home this morning and I'm looking at the mail box and there it is sticking up, ticking away, until I see the name Wayner123 on the label and I realize I'm going to get hit and get hit hard just before the weekend
Here's the list of sticks that will make weekend recovery possible
-Onyx
-Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto no.5
-Partagus 1845
-Atuente Anejo
-La Gloria Cubana Serie R
Thanks for making the weekend,Time to Plot !!!!!


----------



## wayner123

sailchaser said:


> I get home this morning and I'm looking at the mail box and there it is sticking up, ticking away, until I see the name Wayner123 on the label and I realize I'm going to get hit and get hit hard just before the weekend
> Here's the list of sticks that will make weekend recovery possible
> -Onyx
> -Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto no.5
> -Partagus 1845
> -Atuente Anejo
> -La Gloria Cubana Serie R
> Thanks for making the weekend,Time to Plot !!!!!


Hey no probelm man. Now just one more of your crew to report in and I can start on my shipments for next week.

Hope you enjoy them, I read around and figured you liked darker maduro's. Hope my guess was correct.


----------



## sailchaser

wayner123 said:


> Hey no probelm man. Now just one more of your crew to report in and I can start on my shipments for next week.
> 
> Hope you enjoy them, I read around and figured you liked darker maduro's. Hope my guess was correct.


They are definitely growing on me my taste keep changing toward them, plan on having one shortly :ssStarting the weekend a little early :tu

Thanks again ,time to go pack something in a box for the effort:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Troop_lee

Nice hits all around!


----------



## shaggy

a bit of activitiy today i see......


----------



## Mark THS

The FL boys sure became bashful in a hurry :ss


----------



## snkbyt

Troop_lee said:


> Nice hits all around!


agreed


shaggy said:


> a bit of activitiy today i see......


agreed


Mark THS said:


> The FL boys sure became bashful in a hurry :ss


how so?


----------



## Mark THS

snkbyt said:


> how so?


You boys stopped flapping your gums :ss

And I know yins arent smart enough to be organizing an attack


----------



## snkbyt

Mark THS said:


> You boys stopped flapping your gums :ss
> 
> And I know yins arent smart enough to be organizing an attack


any douts...............just ask Brent


----------



## shaggy

snkbyt said:


> any douts...............just ask Brent


one or two hits does not a war win.....:tu


----------



## snkbyt

shaggy said:


> one or two hits does not a war win.....:tu


if you kill your enemy...........WAR OVER

oh and still waiting on to 2 to report damage :hn


----------



## snkbyt

shaggy said:


> round 2 headed south.........:mn


check your NY field office :hn


----------



## TimButz2

snkbyt said:


> check your NY field office :hn


This NY field office is alive and well, just plotting the next round of destruction.


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> check your NY field office :hn


*NOOOOOO....DON'T DO IT!!!!!*:r:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> if you kill your enemy...........WAR OVER
> 
> oh and still waiting on to 2 to report damage :hn


Blah blah blah blah. :r


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> *NOOOOOO....DON'T DO IT!!!!!*:r:r


you're safe for now Dave (this month)


----------



## Old Sailor

:ss:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

C'mon everybody... sing it in your head with me! I know you can!!!

oops!! I did it again....


----------



## shaggy

snkbyt said:


> check your NY field office :hn


thats a tuesday job....when i go for work:chk

this is why i have my field office in another country....:r


----------



## DragonMan

wayner123 said:


> Well, it seems Dragonman is a prophet of some sorts. As my rocket is in the air, he decided to send convert Op's to blow up my mailbox. Awesome hit man, thanks so much for the great smokes. I don't drink liquor very often, but I will at least try these out. :ss


Enjoy the spoils, Wayne!! Let me know if the DVD's and CD works. Sorry about the liquor, I didn't want to be a bad influence!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> Enjoy the spoils, Wayne!! Let me know if the DVD's and CD works. Sorry about the liquor, I didn't want to be a bad influence!! :tu :tu
> 
> :ss


How did that get there???? you get lost in the Detroit/Windsor tunnel:r


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> you're safe for now Dave (this month)


We also have a bridge to sell you if you are buying that 

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Well, Sancho just could not let a sleeping Gorilla lie!!!!!!!!!

He nailed me with 
A Beautiful Billard pipe
couple oz of Dunhill 965
couple oz of Pier 26
a 3x3 Robusto
a Pepin Blue Label
and I would guess 2 Special Lancero's or Fundi's ?


Thank You brother!!!!!!! But I also now have confirmed addys!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Well, Sancho just could not let a sleeping Gorilla lie!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He nailed me with
> A Beautiful Billard pipe
> couple oz of Dunhill 965
> couple oz of Pier 26
> a 3x3 Robusto
> a Pepin Blue Label
> and I would guess 2 Special Lancero's or Fundi's ?
> 
> Thank You brother!!!!!!! But I also now have confirmed addys!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


That is a great hit!!!! WTG Sancho! Ron you are a deserving brother!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Well my last bomb shows delivered, but i fear that this brother has moved, and the bomb is now a MIA missle. I'll consult mission control.


Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7492 7214 6755
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 3:06 PM on November 30, 2007 in WEST PALM BEACH, FL 33414.


----------



## Old Sailor

Papichulo said:


> That is a great hit!!!! WTG Sancho! Ron you are a deserving brother!


:tpd: agree, enjoy those Ron:tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

Well, part of the Mich crew got together last night for an impromptu herf. You Southerners better be careful!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> Well, part of the Mich crew got together last night for an impromptu herf. You Southerners better be careful!


Dayum right booooooooys.


----------



## icehog3

FRIENDLY FIRE ALERT!!

I was hit by one of my own crew!! Admittedly, my recent bashing of MMA (Temporary) Champ Matt Serra had something to do with it...but it was friendly fire nonetheless!!

Mark THS called me out as Matt Hughes' biggest cheerleader...not necessarily true, I just have come to despise Serra's big yapper. But if this is how Mark calls people out, I am all for it!!

Mark sent me a tasty package of 6 great smokes, and a note which had me laughing all the way to the gym this morning.

Fuente Flor Fina 898
Don Pepin Blue Label Invictos
Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Ashton VSG Robusto
Camacho Robusto
Jose Piedras Habana

And the note, the funniest I've got in a long time.

Thanks Mark, I will have to explore this "friendly fire" situation. Maybe I will wait until Serra gets smashed by Hughes or GSP, after his little "injury" heals. Then again, maybe I won't wait. 

Thank you so much for the great smokes and belly laughs, you made my day.


----------



## Old Sailor

Ya gotta watch him Tom.....sneakin up behind ya like that:r sounds like some great sticks!!:tu:tu


----------



## Mark THS

icehog3 said:


> .... MMA (Temporary) Champ Matt Serra...


Ohhhhh...look at this. Even in the face of fire he's throwing barbs.

:r I love it


----------



## icehog3

Mark THS said:


> Ohhhhh...look at this. Even in the face of fire he's throwing barbs.
> 
> :r I love it


Throwing barbs like Hughes' elbows to Serra's mush...if Serra was "well" enough to fight! :r

Thanks Mark, what a great bomb!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Lookout you bomb slinging Code Red bastards

0307 0020 0000 1105 4256












This is a THREAT DOWN


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Aladdin Sane said:


> Lookout you bomb slinging Code Red bastards
> 
> 0307 0020 0000 1105 4256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a THREAT DOWN


I feel4who ever he's going2hit.:hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Ok crew we should be rapping up the bombs from round2 by the end of this up coming week. I will be PM'ing ya the last and final target for round3 May he rest in peace.o*

PS: Were kicking there azzezzzzzz'sssssss:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Ok crew we should be rapping up the bombs from round2 by the end of this up coming week. I will be PM'ing ya the last and final target for round3 May he rest in peace.o*
> 
> PS: Were kicking there azzezzzzzz'sssssss:r:r:r:r:r


I'll admit I was getting kind of scared, till I saw the last line. Then I realized you were just dreaming.

Wake up booker!! There's no place like home! Snap out of it! :r

I still want to know what happened to those members of your crew who went AWOL ( does anyone remember them?)

And also, your crew is getting beat up so bad, many of them can't/won't even post the damage. :r:r:mn

I look forward to rounds 2 & 3, but it seems so far, that Florida has beat everyone on all fronts.

TX - check
IN - check
Booker's crew - check

Anyone else?? :r:r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

wayner123 said:


> I'll admit I was getting kind of scared, till I saw the last line. Then I realized you were just dreaming.
> 
> Wake up booker!! There's no place like home! Snap out of it! :r
> 
> I still want to know what happened to those members of your crew who went AWOL ( does anyone remember them?)
> 
> And also, your crew is getting beat up so bad, many of them can't/won't even post the damage. :r:r:mn
> 
> I look forward to rounds 2 & 3, but it seems so far, that Florida has beat everyone on all fronts.
> 
> TX - check
> IN - check
> Booker's crew - check
> 
> Anyone else?? :r:r


No damage to report here sir, all is well in D town.


----------



## shaggy

ur still flappin wayne?????
i see a few little firecrakers and u declare a victory???

maybe u should stick to the line "we have not yet begun to fight"...at least we could believe that one:r


----------



## shaggy

ZYA_LTR said:


> No damage to report here sir, all is well in D town.


canada is as peaceful as switzerland lately....:ss


----------



## wayner123

shaggy said:


> ur still flappin wayne?????
> i see a few little firecrakers and u declare a victory???
> 
> maybe u should stick to the line "we have not yet begun to fight"...at least we could believe that one:r


We Floridians have been on a bombing run for months now, go back and look over the thunder thread. 

Oh and I am sending some more "firecrackers" this week. Just hope you guys get around to posting the damage. :chk


----------



## shaggy

wayner123 said:


> We Floridians have been on a bombing run for months now, go back and look over the thunder thread.
> 
> Oh and I am sending some more "firecrackers" this week. Just hope you guys get around to posting the damage. :chk


maybe u shouldn't spread urselves so thin and then u wouldnt get beat back to the stone age like u are now...:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Ok crew we should be rapping up the bombs from round2 by the end of this up coming week. I will be PM'ing ya the last and final target for round3 May he rest in peace.o*


Been sitting here waiting for final instructions, sending everything out in Round 3....I owe a couple THREAT boys a little payback.


----------



## TimButz2

These Florida boys sure to like to talk, by the way NY is alive and well, I think its time for the NY Fighter Squadron to prepare for it next mission...


----------



## shaggy

TimButz2 said:


> These Florida boys sure to like to talk, by the way NY is alive and well, I think its time for the NY Fighter Squadron to prepare for it next mission...


that is how they think they win every one....in their own little minds...:r :chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> I'll admit I was getting kind of scared I knew u were
> And also, your crew is getting beat up so bad, many of them can't/won't even post the damage. :r:r:mn
> 
> I look forward to rounds 2 & 3, but it seems so far, that Florida has beat everyone on all fronts.
> 
> TX - check
> IN - check
> *Booker's crew - check*Not
> Anyone else?? :r:r


Man u talking about dreaming:r



ZYA_LTR said:


> No damage to report here sir, all is well in D town.


:tu



shaggy said:


> *ur still flappin wayne?????
> i see a few little firecrakers and u declare a victory???*
> maybe u should stick to the line "we have not yet begun to fight"...at least we could believe that one:r


:r:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

I think those Southern guys are all talk, they probably don't know how to ship pkgs up here, I haven't seen anything from up this way of the boarder yet!!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> I think those Southern guys are all talk, they probably don't know how to ship pkgs up here, I haven't seen anything from up this way of the boarder yet!!!:chk:chk:chk


Me either I think there taking our package and getting ready for there next war. Either way *WE RULE*:SM:SM:SM:SM:SM


----------



## zipper

wayner123 said:


> I still want to know what happened to those members of your crew who went AWOL ( does anyone remember them?)


Don't take your eyes off the sky yet...Brash, strength and bravado works well. But precision and stealth can be devestating


----------



## wayner123

Old Sailor said:


> I think those Southern guys are all talk, they probably don't know how to ship pkgs up here, I haven't seen anything from up this way of the boarder yet!!!:chk:chk:chk


This week should make sure your Canadian brother's get a little FL sunshine. The problem is the Canadian post. I think they must use huskies and dog sled's for how long it takes.


----------



## snkbyt

shaggy said:


> canada is as peaceful as switzerland lately....:ss





Old Sailor said:


> I think those Southern guys are all talk, they probably don't know how to ship pkgs up here, I haven't seen anything from up this way of the boarder yet!!!:chk:chk:chk


check Niagra Falls


----------



## shaggy

snkbyt said:


> check Niagra Falls


shhhhhshhhhhh that doesnt count till i go there....:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Been sitting here waiting for final instructions, sending everything out in Round 3....I owe a couple THREAT boys a little payback.


I know Tom, im sure there itching over there. Give me a min or 2 then u can send off. This last1is a special1.



TimButz2 said:


> These Florida boys sure to like to talk, by the way NY is alive and well, I think its time for the NY Fighter Squadron to prepare for it next mission...


Glad your on our team.:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

I guess Round two passed me by, and round one didn't take me out. It stung a little bit, but didn't take me out. This should be an interesting week!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> I guess Round two passed me by, and round one didn't take me out. It stung a little bit, but didn't take me out. This should be an interesting week!


Dont worry still more to come. It seems it's a few people on your crew that our crew really wanted to take out bad....


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dont worry still more to come. It seems it's a few people on your crew that our crew really wanted to take out bad....


now i wonder who that would be??????:r:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Troop_lee said:


> I guess Round two passed me by, and round one didn't take me out. It stung a little bit, but didn't take me out. This should be an interesting week!


me too.............round 1 hit hard by Sam, but recovered......round 2 clear skies


DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dont worry still more to come. It seems it's a few people on your crew that our crew really wanted to take out bad....


I guess Troop is in big trouble then


shaggy said:


> now i wonder who that would be??????:r:r:r


blah.....blah......blah


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dont worry still more to come. It seems it's a few people on your crew that our crew really wanted to take out bad....


Except that i know of 2 missing warheads now, that are not confirmed to have landed.

I PMed you regarding this intel issue, any more info yet?

I hate to think some random fool is getting harmed by our bombs, that or they are enjoying our misguided generosity.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> now i wonder who that would be??????:r:r:r






ZYA_LTR said:


> Except that i know of 2 missing warheads now, that are not confirmed to have landed.
> 
> I PMed you regarding this intel issue, any more info yet?
> 
> I hate to think some random fool is getting harmed by our bombs, that or they are enjoying our misguided generosity.


Taking care of it now.


----------



## TimButz2

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Taking care of it now.


This is why we are going to win this war, our Commander is on top of everything. Not like the Florida boys living in the land of confusion and delusion.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TimButz2 said:


> This is why we are going to win this war, our Commander is on top of everything. Not like the Florida boys living in the land of confusion and delusion.


Took care of it, u should hearing from him soon.:tu Trust me there will be no problems with the 3rd and final round.o


----------



## ZYA_LTR

TimButz2 said:


> This is why we are going to win this war, our Commander is on top of everything. Not like the Florida boys living in the land of confusion and delusion.


Oh yeah commander in chief getting on top of this one. The governator ain't got nothing on the Bookinator.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Oh yeah commander in chief getting on top of this one. The governator ain't got nothing on the Bookinator.


Man I should talk2u guys more offten, yall sure know how to make a brother feel good. I talked to that person and its being rerouted to the proper place..


----------



## DragonMan

I used to be envious of the warm weather in Florida especially during the winter. Since joining this war on Florida I realize why it’s so warm, all the residents there are full of hot air!!! When will they accept the cold hard truth that they have been beaten!!!   :tu

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> I used to be envious of the warm weather in Florida especially during the winter. Since joining this war on Florida I realize why it's so warm, all the residents there are full of hot air!!! When will they accept the cold hard truth that they have been beaten!!!   :tu
> 
> :ss


:tpd:u know dragonman I have to say I agree with u. Were beating the SH!T out of them. Cant wait until we sink the state with our last round.


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd:u know dragonman I have to say I agree with u. Were beating the SH!T out of them. Cant wait until we sink the state with our last round.


we dont have to pay for damages do we???:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> blah.....blah......blah


This from the King of Blah Blah Blah!!  :r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I should talk2u guys more offten, yall sure know how to make a brother feel good. I talked to that person and its being rerouted to the proper place..


Appreciate all the help Booker.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd:u know dragonman I have to say I agree with u. Were beating the SH!T out of them. Cant wait until we sink the state with our last round.


We should all get together on our next Shoot and Herf, and bring our artillery to put in the MOAB, and send one large local bomb to guarantee that the next one hits HARD.


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> check Niagra Falls


Thats where they all went........right over the falls:r:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> We should all get together on our next Shoot and Herf, and bring our artillery to put in the MOAB, and send one large local bomb to guarantee that the next one hits HARD.


That sounds like a great Ideal.:tu Let get round 2out of the way then round3 will be a hit.:mn:mn


----------



## Old Sailor

My round 3 is going out Dec.10th:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> We should all get together on our next Shoot and Herf, and bring our artillery to put in the MOAB, and send one large local bomb to guarantee that the next one hits HARD.





Old Sailor said:


> My round 3 is going out Dec.10th:tu:tu


Ok, Ill have ours go out sometime around that time.:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok, Ill have ours go out sometime around that time.:tu


Then if you want Booker, we can try to arrange a "Shoot and Herf" for next weekend, and compile our goods for one serious attack package. I'll have to see what the schedule looks like(check with wife). And check my ammo stash(that junk is more expensive than cigars).


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Then if you want Booker, we can try to arrange a "Shoot and Herf" for next weekend, and compile our goods for one serious attack package. I'll have to see what the schedule looks like(check with wife). And check my ammo stash(that junk is more expensive than cigars).


Keep me posted... I have a few rounds I can throw down range.


----------



## White97Jimmy

If you guys go on a Sunday, I can actually go shooting. Saturday is pretty much shot (no pun intended) for me, there's an event going on at work. 

My Sigs really need to be fired.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> If you guys go on a Sunday, I can actually go shooting. Saturday is pretty much shot (no pun intended) for me, there's an event going on at work.
> 
> My Sigs really need to be fired.


I'll double check to see that Pete's is open on sundays, and there hours. Or we could bandwagon to my club and shoot outdoors if guys don't mind a little cold. I think there is a woodburning stove there anyways to warm up by if needed, there is a structure we would be in, with open windows. Then we could smoke and shoot at the same time, and bring a few rifles as well, AR15 baby........wow, the ammo alone is gonna kill us....$$$$$

I'll throw a few PM's out, and a post ASAP to get opinions. Probably tonight after i check on Pete's hours.


----------



## wayner123

Well guys, the strike another hit for the Canadians. Seems Old Sailor decided I needed to get hit.

Damage: (I call it the Rocky bomb)

Rocky Patel 1990
Rocky Patel 1992
Rocky Edge maduro
Rocky Edge Cameroon
Rocky Patel Sungrown

Thanks so much. I truly appreciate it!!

Too bad the heat is upon Canada already, and more to come!!


----------



## RHNewfie

I gotta say, all fun threats, allegations and accusations aside, this has been a whole lotta fun to watch!!


----------



## Old Sailor

wayner123 said:


> Well guys, the strike another hit for the Canadians. Seems Old Sailor decided I needed to get hit.
> 
> Damage: (I call it the Rocky bomb)
> 
> Rocky Patel 1990
> Rocky Patel 1992
> Rocky Edge maduro
> Rocky Edge Cameroon
> Rocky Patel Sungrown
> 
> Thanks so much. I truly appreciate it!!
> 
> Too bad the heat is upon Canada already, and more to come!!


 enjoy the hit, I'm sure it won't be the last:r


----------



## Mark THS

Heck of a landing, Dave. I love the single-manufacturer bombs. An all Rocky bomb :tu


----------



## Mark THS

RHNewfie said:


> I gotta say, all fun threats, allegations and accusations aside, this has been a whole lotta fun to watch!!


Of course its been fun- we're totally kicking their rumps :chk

I mean, we have the time to bomb EACH OTHER! That should say something :ss

V is for Victory, boys!


----------



## sailchaser

Let me know about the shoot date it allways a good stress relief tool

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn
Feel Better already!


----------



## snkbyt

wayner123 said:


> Well guys, the strike another hit for the Canadians. Seems Old Sailor decided I needed to get hit.
> 
> Damage: (I call it the Rocky bomb)
> 
> Rocky Patel 1990
> Rocky Patel 1992
> Rocky Edge maduro
> Rocky Edge Cameroon
> Rocky Patel Sungrown
> 
> Thanks so much. I truly appreciate it!!
> 
> Too bad the heat is upon Canada already, and more to come!!


nice hit Dave..................for a Canadian :ss


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> nice hit Dave..................for a Canadian :ss


Nice compliment Alex...for a *******.

 :r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Nice compliment Alex...for a *******.
> 
> :r


what?..........my neck is white and I don't own a pickup or a gun rack............you must have me confused with Andy....................:r


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> what?..........my neck is white and I don't own a pickup or a gun rack............you must have me confused with Andy....................:r


one of these days my friend.....I'll get a smile out of ya yet


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Detroit "Shoot-n-Herf" posted in Herf section fo all Detroit area BOTL. We shall organize ammunition for a massive bomb for a single target for Bookers round 3.


----------



## Ron1YY

Well, seems Mark THS is trying to fry himself up some Gator Tail!!!!!!

Hit me with 

A Padron 4000?
Don Pepin Blue Label
Tatuaje Red Label
Jose L Piedra
And I'm guessung a Special Fundi

Though the smokes are great, It's the note that had me smiling this morning!!!!!

And to answer the question....There is nothing not to like about some Fried Gator!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

So, do any of you michigan fans want to take bets of the Florida vs. Michigan Bowl Game??

Let me know:tu


----------



## Mark THS

Ron1YY said:


> Though the smokes are great, It's the note that had me smiling this morning!!!!!


:r I thought you might like that


----------



## shaggy

i have sustained a flesh wound.....



alex slipped one in under the radar....:chk

very nice kind sir but this will not make ur demise any less painful....:hn

locked and loaded booker......just give the word brother :tu


----------



## icehog3

Troop_lee said:


> So, do any of you michigan fans want to take bets of the Florida vs. Michigan Bowl Game??
> 
> Let me know:tu


Sorry Booker...gotta go with the Gators on this one.


----------



## snkbyt

shaggy said:


> i have sustained a flesh wound.....
> 
> alex slipped one in under the radar....:chk
> 
> very nice kind sir but this will not make ur demise any less painful....:hn
> 
> locked and loaded booker......just give the word brother :tu


enjoy your score...................PM answered as to age..........most discontinued


----------



## Old Sailor

Nice hit there Alex:chk:chkenjoy those Mike, ya deserved it


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> Nice hit there Alex:chk:chkenjoy those Mike, ya deserved it


he did, but you're not out to sea just yet................................:r


----------



## wayner123

Great hit snkbyt, let those Northerners know how we do in FL.

I should have a couple that hit up there today as well. Don't be afraid guys it's alright if your team knows you gave up!!


----------



## shaggy

wayner123 said:


> Great hit snkbyt, let those Northerners know how we do in FL.
> 
> I should have a couple that hit up there today as well. Don't be afraid guys it's alright if *my* team knows *i *gave up!!


edited for ya wayner....ya made a couple of boo boos...:r


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> he did, but you're not out to sea just yet................................:r


*DOH!!!!!*


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> *DOH!!!!!*


sucka......:r :hn :r


----------



## TimButz2

The NY Fighter Bomber Squadron has been been hit!!! Its seem that Aladdin Sane had some payback on his mind. I will admit that this was a great hit but it will take more than this to dismantle the NY Fighter Squadron. Here is the damage:

View attachment 15436


A few of my favorites in there and a new one I have been wanting to try. Thanks for the great selection of smokes Dennis, I really appreciate it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Sorry Booker...gotta go with the Gators on this one.






TimButz2 said:


> The NY Fighter Bomber Squadron has been been hit!!! Its seem that Aladdin Sane had some payback on his mind. I will admit that this was a great hit but it will take more than this to dismantle the NY Fighter Squadron. Here is the damage:


----------



## DragonMan

wayner123 said:


> Well guys, the strike another hit for the Canadians. Seems Old Sailor decided I needed to get hit.
> 
> Damage: (I call it the Rocky bomb)
> 
> Rocky Patel 1990
> Rocky Patel 1992
> Rocky Edge maduro
> Rocky Edge Cameroon
> Rocky Patel Sungrown
> 
> Thanks so much. I truly appreciate it!!
> 
> Too bad the heat is upon Canada already, and more to come!!


Nice hit Old Sailor!! Looks like you really "Rocked" Wayner!!! The only heat Canada is feeling from Florida is the hot air that you and your teammates are full of!!! :r :r


----------



## DragonMan

shaggy said:


> i have sustained a flesh wound.....
> 
> alex slipped one in under the radar....:chk
> 
> very nice kind sir but this will not make ur demise any less painful....:hn
> 
> locked and loaded booker......just give the word brother :tu


Ooops my bad it looks like Florida sneaked on over our border after all, enjoy Mike!! Nice hit Alex!!:tu :tu


----------



## DragonMan

TimButz2 said:


> The NY Fighter Bomber Squadron has been been hit!!! Its seem that Aladdin Sane had some payback on his mind. I will admit that this was a great hit but it will take more than this to dismantle the NY Fighter Squadron. Here is the damage:
> 
> View attachment 15436
> 
> 
> A few of my favorites in there and a new one I have been wanting to try. Thanks for the great selection of smokes Dennis, I really appreciate it.


Another nice hit!! :dr :dr :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Check out what the snake did.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=122855


----------



## Old Sailor

Hey Booker, my round 3 on it's way to Sancho, along with something I owe him, Thanks Chris:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Hey Booker, my round 3 on it's way to Sancho, along with something I owe him, Thanks Chris:dr


Ok, cool. I also got the other packages today. Thxsssss... Took a bit of a rough flight but it's here. Hope they dont fall apart.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

If they do, I'll make it up toya next time home.....3 months off after this shift:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> If they do, I'll make it up toya next time home.....3 months off after this shift:tu:tu


Yeah I saw the sad news about u not being here for the Big August Herf Man I wish U could make it.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah I saw the sad news about u not being here for the Big August Herf Man I wish U could make it.


Can't wait for the big one.

You planning on making it to sundays shoot-n-herf Booker?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Can't wait for the big one.
> 
> You planning on making it to sundays shoot-n-herf Booker?


 Yessssssssssssssssssssssss:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah I saw the sad news about u not being here for the Big August Herf Man I wish U could make it.


I'm gonna submit my request for Aug off anyway..keeping my toes crossed:ss Don't count me out yet!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> I'm gonna submit my request for Aug off anyway..keeping my toes crossed:ss Don't count me out yet!!!


Ok I won't..


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> I'm gonna submit my request for Aug off anyway..keeping my toes crossed:ss Don't count me out yet!!!


We should nominate you as our canadian herf ambassador, that way you are required by international smoking laws to attend all multi-national herfs.

Quick let's draw up the paperwork, make him official.


----------



## Old Sailor

ZYA_LTR said:


> We should nominate you as our canadian herf ambassador, that way you are required by international smoking laws to attend all multi-national herfs.
> 
> Quick let's draw up the paperwork, make him official.


:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Thread Jack*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=122870

That is all, thread jack over.:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

So none of you big :BS:BS Talkers want to take a cigar bet on the UF Vs. UM game?? 

What are you :chk:chk.


----------



## RHNewfie

Well, Wayner decided he needed to take a chip out of the Canadian armor!! I suffered a flesh wound today!

Sorry, the camera is on the fritz, here is the assault!

Vibe Corojo (monster sized!)
Carlos Toran Exodus 1959
5 Vegas A (monster sized!)
Padron x000
La Gloria Cubana

Thanks Wayne! These will be enjoyed very much!!


----------



## Troop_lee

RHNewfie said:


> Well, Wayner decided he needed to take a chip out of the Canadian armor!! I suffered a flesh wound today!
> 
> Sorry, the camera is on the fritz, here is the assault!
> 
> Vibe Corojo (monster sized!)
> Carlos Toran Exodus 1959
> 5 Vegas A (monster sized!)
> Padron x000
> La Gloria Cubana
> 
> Thanks Wayne! These will be enjoyed very much!!


Nice Hit Wayne!


----------



## wayner123

RHNewfie said:


> Well, Wayner decided he needed to take a chip out of the Canadian armor!! I suffered a flesh wound today!
> 
> Sorry, the camera is on the fritz, here is the assault!
> 
> Vibe Corojo (monster sized!)
> Carlos Toran Exodus 1959
> 5 Vegas A (monster sized!)
> Padron x000
> La Gloria Cubana
> 
> Thanks Wayne! These will be enjoyed very much!!


Hmmm one more to go. :tu

But if you got yours today he should as well.

So then, so far it seems FL has taken out the S.O.B.'s and toppled the Syndicate. Two of the big guns have also been taken out. Canada's border did not save them, and the Syndicate got hit so hard and fast they thought Chuck Norris was giving them a roundhouse kick!! Booker's crew still has AWOL members and they haven't even said so much as a word!

Now all that's left is to destroy your leader!! But after seeing how it easy it was to destroy his crew, that would be like ripping wet paper.

So keep up all your talking. FL has shown that through months of bombing runs we can still take out those who need to be taken out!! Looks like I will be laughing last!!


----------



## RHNewfie

He who laughs last...


----------



## Troop_lee

RHNewfie said:


> He who laughs last...


Laughs alone??


----------



## wayner123

Troop_lee said:


> Laughs alone??


:r:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie

Troop_lee said:


> Laughs alone??


Laughs at Florida!!


----------



## wayner123

RHNewfie said:


> Laughs at Florida!!


So... I am laughing at myself??


----------



## jonny0783

You guys are a trip and know how to set the example for a newbie!! :tu

Jon:ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

The only reason the thread is so quiet, is we Michiganders are too busy showing one of our NY bretheren a good time this evening, we all are out herfin and chillin. Well i will be in about an hour after work is over...tic...toc...tic....toc. Kinda like the sound of the impending doom on the southern boys, just waiting for round 2 to finish, and round 3 to make one helluva boom.


----------



## icehog3

Troop_lee said:


> So none of you big :BS:BS Talkers want to take a cigar bet on the UF Vs. UM game??
> 
> What are you :chk:chk.


Sure....I'll take the Gators.


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> Hmmm one more to go. :tu
> 
> But if you got yours today he should as well.
> 
> So then, so far it seems FL has taken out the S.O.B.'s and toppled the Syndicate. Two of the big guns have also been taken out. Canada's border did not save them, and the Syndicate got hit so hard and fast they thought Chuck Norris was giving them a roundhouse kick!! Booker's crew still has AWOL members and they haven't even said so much as a word!
> 
> Now all that's left is to destroy your leader!! But after seeing how it easy it was to destroy his crew, that would be like ripping wet paper.
> 
> So keep up all your talking. FL has shown that through months of bombing runs we can still take out those who need to be taken out!! Looks like I will be laughing last!!


Lots of "Blah Blah Blah"ing today!! :r


----------



## wayner123

icehog3 said:


> Lots of "Blah Blah Blah"ing today!! :r


:r If it were only Blah Blahing. You must be talking about how the Syndicate and Canadians keep blabbering. They are done!! No more worries from them.

Oh yeah, all this round 3 talk is hilarious!! I must have totally missed round 2. Seems the only sound I heard was whimpering from the syndicate and the honking of geese! :r


----------



## Troop_lee

icehog3 said:


> Sure....I'll take the Gators.


No no, you already knew where I stand. And I've seen you say nice things about the gators before. So you don't count.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey Troop ill take that bet & after Michigan wins ill send u a lil something something to keep u from crying. Its ONNNNNNNNNNNN......


----------



## shaggy

wayner123 said:


> :r If it were only Blah Blahing. You must be talking about how the Syndicate and Canadians keep *kicking my ass*. They are done *i hope*!! No more worries *for* them.
> 
> Oh yeah, all this round 3 talk is *scarey*!! I must have totally missed round 2. Seems the only sound I heard was whimpering from *my basement where i was hiding* and the honking of geese* as they dropped devistation on my state*! :r


i am gettin tired of fixin ur boo boos on ur posts wayner.....:r


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> :r If it were only Blah Blahing. You must be talking about how the Syndicate and Canadians keep blabbering. They are done!! No more worries from them.
> 
> Oh yeah, all this round 3 talk is hilarious!! I must have totally missed round 2. Seems the only sound I heard was whimpering from the syndicate and the honking of geese! :r


I held out my Round 2 to go out with Round 3 at the Big Man's request...I'm just sitting on it, hoping it doesn't explode in my humi.


----------



## icehog3

Troop_lee said:


> No no, you already knew where I stand. And I've seen you say nice things about the gators before. So you don't count.


But I want the Gators!


----------



## wayner123

shaggy said:


> i am gettin tired of fixin ur boo boos on ur posts wayner.....:r


So am I.... :bx

Your day is coming soon!! :mn

P.S. Floridians don't have basements.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I held out my Round 2 to go out with Round 3 at the Big Man's request...I'm just sitting on it, hoping it doesn't explode in my humi.


Few more days Tom just a few more (; There going2fall2there knees when its lands....

PS; Game overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..........


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Few more days Tom just a few more (; There going2fall2there knees when its lands....
> 
> PS; Game overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..........


NOT YET


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> NOT YET


Not 'til the Germans bomb Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Troop ill take that bet & after Michigan wins ill send u a lil something something to keep u from crying. Its ONNNNNNNNNNNN......


OK, how many sticks do you want to bet?? 5?? 10?? :ss


----------



## Troop_lee

icehog3 said:


> But I want the Gators!


Sorry, you get the fighting illini... 

But at least you are going to a better bowl than us. (this year...... Go zooker)


----------



## icehog3

Troop_lee said:


> Sorry, you get the fighting illini...
> 
> But at least you are going to a better bowl than us. (this year...... Go zooker)


Gators, Spartans, Cardinals....and that's where I draw the line. The Illini and gonna have their hands real full.


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> P.S. Floridians don't have basements.


...they have swamps.


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> ...they have swamps.


WOW! Long time no see. I thought you would be busy picking up the pieces of the Syndicate!! :r


----------



## White97Jimmy

Hi ho, Hi ho, off to work I go!

MI RULES!



ENJOY!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

White97Jimmy said:


> Hi ho, Hi ho, off to work I go!
> 
> MI RULES!
> 
> ENJOY!!!


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## White97Jimmy

And you FL's are lucky....Those were my last 4 USPS boxes. Time to order more!


----------



## wayner123

Since shaggy feels the need to revise my statements, I decided that you need to post pictures of how you really feel:


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> And you FL's are lucky....Those were my last 4 USPS boxes. Time to order more!


James don't order any. I have plenty of them. I have boxes & boxes when do u want them.


----------



## White97Jimmy

too late...already ordered!


----------



## DBall

Wayner got me last week... here's the pics to prove it. Nice hit, but NY is still alive :tu




Never had the DCM, so this will be a first. Thanks man!!!


----------



## Troop_lee

DBall said:


> Wayner got me last week... here's the pics to prove it. Nice hit, but NY is still alive :tu
> 
> Never had the DCM, so this will be a first. Thanks man!!!


Nice hit wayne!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Attention bombing crew, calling all bombers!!!!!*

We will be having a shoot and herf tomorrow, please bring your bombs to the herf so we can send them all at 1time.

I will announce t the rest fo the crew when were sending off but it will be next for sure (Tom) so lets get those packages and ill pm every1 as to who were bombing..... this will end the war against our wonderful BOTL's over in Fl.... Had a great time with u guys and thxs4having my back.:gn:gn:gn:gn:bx:bx:bx


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *this will end the war against our wonderful BOTL's over in Fl.... Had a great time with u guys and thxs4having my back.*


I believe what you meant to say is "this will be our last hoo-rah as FL stirkes back faster than a rattlesnake and we cannot afford to be shamed any more!!"

It's alright we in FL understand. This happens to everyone who goes against us. They all end up quitting and we have to bomb ourselves! :gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> I believe what you meant to say is "this will be our last hoo-rah as FL stirkes back faster than a rattlesnake and we cannot afford to be shamed any more!!"


 he's so fuuny isn't he.. C U N Feb....


----------



## sailchaser

It's alright we in FL understand. This happens to everyone who goes against us. They all end up quitting and we have to bomb ourselves! :gn[/quote]

Here we go again,You Fl. Guys thinking that you have to bomb yourselves. Delusion is setting in already and round 3 is not even on it's way yet


----------



## snkbyt

sailchaser said:


> It's alright we in FL understand. This happens to everyone who goes against us. They all end up quitting and we have to bomb ourselves! :gn


y'all up North are in for a world of hurt.................have fun at your HERF


----------



## icehog3

Florida attacks! Trooper melted the 6 inches of snow on my porch with a blast of nicotine and alcohol radiation from FLA. 

The attack included a bottle of V-5 vodka, a new one for me....Looking forward to sampling it Trooper! Along with a note gloating over the weather differences between this Arctic Tundra and FLA, he also sent me 5 glorious smokes:

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul
Nestor Toro (This cigar is huge!) 
Oliva Corona
Fumadores Churchhill (even bigger than the Nestor)
CAO Brazilia Lambada 

Thank you so much for the smackdown Trooper! I was just thinking yesterday that it has been a while since I had a Brazilia, and today you send me one in a size I haven't had. 

And the war rages on....


----------



## sailchaser

snkbyt said:


> y'all up North are in for a world of hurt.................have fun at your HERF


It's to cold up here to hurt:ssI now know were you live


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> It's alright we in FL understand. This happens to everyone who goes against us. They all end up quitting and we have to bomb ourselves! :gn


Blah Blah Blah :r.....


----------



## snkbyt

sailchaser said:


> It's to cold up here to hurt:ssI now know were you live


so come on down and deliver a bomb in person..............I have a full humi and a bottle of RUM and a room by the pool to smoke and drink in :ss..................................and bring a few of the Booker Crew w/ya


----------



## White97Jimmy

naw...we're staying up here. Send your RUM and your full humi though!


----------



## sailchaser

snkbyt said:


> y'all up North are in for a world of hurt.................have fun at your HERF





White97Jimmy said:


> naw...we're staying up here. Send your RUM and your full humi though!


Jimmy I have a package to drop you to deliver for round 3 for me at the bomb gathering HERF Sun.I got to work to support my Cigar habit and can't take time off to visit warm land to deliver in person but thanks for the offer FL


----------



## zipper

Who would send TWO packages to the SAME house? A crazy bombing gorilla, that's who!

Or someone who ran out of boxes

Either way...

0307 1790 0005 7097 7750
0307 1790 0005 7097 7767


----------



## Troop_lee

White97Jimmy said:


> naw...we're staying up here. Send your RUM and your full humi though!


IS That what you Want?? You want us to send a FULL Humidor?


----------



## Old Sailor

Troop_lee said:


> IS That what you Want?? You want us to send a FULL Humidor?


:r:r


----------



## White97Jimmy

Troop_lee said:


> IS That what you Want?? You want us to send a FULL Humidor?


No, I wouldn't want all them oldie FL's to spend their social security checks on the postage to send us youngin's a package!


----------



## snkbyt

White97Jimmy said:


> No, I wouldn't want all them oldie FL's to spend their social security checks on the postage to send us youngin's a package!


or have you youngin's spend your hard earned allowance, which is just what lit'l Jimmie did

just when you thought it was safe to go to the mailbox.......poof


----------



## White97Jimmy

Oh, there's where I misplaced that box of smokes and book!


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> or have you youngin's spend your hard earned allowance, which is just what lit'l Jimmie did
> 
> just when you thought it was safe to go to the mailbox.......poof


:r:r good one James


----------



## Mark THS

Uhhh oh. 

Box from Trooper Lee.

Pics forthcoming


----------



## Mark THS

That dirty rotten boyscout Trooper got me good today.





Good selection- I think the Padron 64 may be a ShootNHerf selection :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> That dirty rotten boyscout Trooper got me good today.
> 
> Good selection- I think the Padron 64 may be a ShootNHerf selection :tu


Nice nice Troop.. but it won't stop what's coming n round3.........

Padron 64 while shooting gun, I'm with u Mark.. Let it do what it do.


----------



## snkbyt

Mark THS said:


> Uhhh oh.
> 
> Box from Trooper Lee.
> 
> Pics forthcoming


nice shooting Troop


----------



## Mark THS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nice nice Troop.. but it won't stop what's coming n round3.........
> 
> Padron 64 while shooting gun, I'm with u Mark.. Let it do what it do.


:r:tu Thats what I'm talkin bout


----------



## wayner123

Trooper is tearing it up today!! Awesome hits so far. I know that there are many more. 

And I would love to see round 3. If it is anything like round 2, it too will be nothing more than talk.


----------



## Mark THS

wayner123 said:


> Trooper is tearing it up today!! Awesome hits so far. I know that there are many more.
> 
> And I would love to see round 3. If it is anything like round 2, it too will be nothing more than talk.


:cb Looky there Booker, more of them citrus boys flapping their gums


----------



## Sancho

wayner123 said:


> Trooper is tearing it up today!! Awesome hits so far. I know that there are many more.
> 
> And I would love to see round 3. If it is anything like round 2, it too will be nothing more than talk.


Actually, if I didn't know any better I'd say that just wayner is nothing more than talk :tu

Nice hit Troop!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Add me to the "Hit by Trooper" list, i came home to a few surprises, one was from trooper. Nice ht Troop, and the wife say thanks for the Santa statue, and Rum, she said i can have the smokes, and we'll share the bottle opener.


----------



## Old Sailor

Man you got hit good.......but that's not Santa, looks more like Drifty to me:r


----------



## Troop_lee

Old Sailor said:


> Man you got hit good.......but that's not Santa, looks more like Drifty to me:r


Ha ha Yeah!!


----------



## wayner123

Seems White97Jimmy decided to send one down south as well. Nice hit!! You have now just signed your death warrant!!


----------



## snkbyt

Jimmy's on a roll


----------



## sailchaser

snkbyt said:


> Jimmy's on a roll


James has the only house on the block that has a parking space for the USPS truck in front of his house,Nice Hit!!! :tu


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> Seems White97Jimmy decided to send one down south as well. Nice hit!! You have now just signed your death warrant!!


But I like James!!


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> But I like James!!


bye bye James:r


----------



## zipper

USPS guy in Florida says:
*D'OH!*



> Label/Receipt Number: 0307 1790 0005 7097 7750
> Status: Missent
> 
> Your item was misrouted. The error has been corrected and every effort is being made to deliver it as soon as possible. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


It's ok I guess. I just can't remember which package had the cigars and which had the "goodie". At least one of them arrived properly...:gn


----------



## DBall

zipper said:


> USPS guy in Florida says:
> *D'OH!*
> 
> It's ok I guess. I just can't remember which package had the cigars and which had the "goodie". At least one of them arrived properly...:gn


I've never really used the USPS until joining CS. Never had any problems until the last month... but now? They are falling apart.


----------



## zipper

DBall said:


> I've never really used the USPS until joining CS. Never had any problems until the last month... but now? They are falling apart.


Must be the holiday rush...or other Syndicate activities are overloading the system?????


----------



## wayner123

zipper said:


> *Must be the holiday rush*...or other Syndicate activities are overloading the system?????


The highlighted part is correct. The latter was a good joke. :r

The Syndicate activities, as rare as they are, wouldn't give my office mail guy any burden.


----------



## TimButz2

Is the Florida crew alive and well? All I see is them taking a pounding at the hands of Booker's crew. Once again as Alex would say Clear Skies over Long Island, NY again. I think I will launch anither bombing round soon.


----------



## zipper

wayner123 said:


> wouldn't give my office mail guy any burden.


Well, because Florida only has incoming packages, he has half the work of mail guys up here


----------



## DragonMan

Looks like hiding in the shadows did me no good!! *Wayner123* managed to get one through the radar!! Very nice selection of cigars Wayne, but you didn't put a scratch on my dragon scales!! You did put a big smile on my face, *thank you very much!!!! *:tu :tu

- Arturo Fuente Chateau Sun Grown
- Olivia Serie V Double Robusto
- Ashton VSG Robusto
- Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos
- Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> Looks like hiding in the shadows did me no good!! *Wayner123* managed to get one through the radar!! Very nice selection of cigars Wayne, but you didn't put a scratch on my dragon scales!! You did put a big smile on my face, *thank you very much!!!! *:tu :tu
> 
> - Arturo Fuente Chateau Sun Grown
> - Olivia Serie V Double Robusto
> - Ashton VSG Robusto
> - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos
> - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill


Ohhhh NICE:tu:chk


----------



## wayner123

zipper said:


> Well, because Florida only has incoming packages, he has half the work of mail guys up here


Yeah you are right..... wait a minute....



wayner123 said:


> Looks like USPS finally got here with my boxes. Too bad this is the Threat Down's number one Priority:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 9951 2152
> 0103 8555 7492 0999 7917
> 0103 8555 7491 7854 0633
> 0103 8555 7491 8902 6393
> 
> Plus two more to our BOTL's up north. You guys didn't think your silly border would help when it came to rockets being fired, did you?


Plus 3 more additional ones...

AND.......



Troop_lee said:


> 0103 8555 7492 9517 1734
> 0103 8555 7492 8468 5976
> 0103 8555 7492 1128 5651
> 0103 8555 7492 6371 4451
> 0103 8555 7492 5322 8692
> 0103 8555 7492 2177 1410
> 
> :tu


AND.... many more sent under the radar. But you are right, we are all talk down here!! :r:r

Oh yeah these were all sent either before or after getting hit, so we are laughing last!!


----------



## zipper

wayner123 said:


> Yeah you are right..... wait a minute....
> 
> Plus 3 more additional ones...
> 
> AND.......
> 
> AND.... many more sent under the radar. But you are right, we are all talk down here!! :r:r
> 
> Oh yeah these were all sent either before or after getting hit, so we are laughing last!!


I see some evidence that maybe my statement about only incoming packages was inflated. After all, what's a good bombing thread without a little inflammatory poking? I also see overwhelming amounts of evidence that all of those "bombs" were ineffectual, as everyone in Code Red is still standing...and laughing. Quid pro quo? Round 3 awaits...

Poke, poke, poke!


----------



## shaggy

wayner slipped on past goalie today......



thank you very much wayne....but it seems u are a one man army...and i dont like ur odds...:r


----------



## icehog3

SCUD ATTACK!!​
0307 0020 0001 5925 8288

0307 0020 0001 5925 8271​
Still awaiting Booker's word on the big launch.

That is all.


----------



## snkbyt

TimButz2 said:


> Is the Florida crew alive and well? All I see is them taking a pounding at the hands of Booker's crew. Once again as Alex would say Clear Skies over Long Island, NY again. I think I will launch anither bombing round soon.





icehog3 said:


> Still awaiting Booker's word on the big launch.
> 
> That is all.


clear skies over Melbourne once again...................wish I could say the same for the North.........................................:r


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> clear skies over Melbourne once again...................wish I could say the same for the North.........................................:r


:tg:tg:r:chk:chkI do know one is inbound for me but I won't be here when it lands


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Still awaiting Booker's word on the big launch.
> 
> That is all.


Big announcement will be made 2nite. Getting coordinates together as we speak. Load up those weapons yall, it's on:gn


----------



## Old Sailor

Hope my pkg made it over:chk



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Big announcement will be made 2nite. Getting coordinates together as we speak. Load up those weapons yall, it's on:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> SCUD ATTACK!!​
> 0307 0020 0001 5925 8288
> 
> 0307 0020 0001 5925 8271​
> Still awaiting Booker's word on the big launch.
> 
> That is all.





Old Sailor said:


> Hope my pkg made it over:chk


It should be ok.


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> clear skies over Melbourne once again...................wish I could say the same for the North.........................................:r


Blah Blah Blah....my porch is lonelier than a redheaded boy on Prom night. :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Blah Blah Blah....*my porch is lonelier than a redheaded boy on Prom night*. :r


:r:r:r


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Big announcement will be made 2nite. Getting coordinates together as we speak. Load up those weapons yall, it's on:gn


Well I'm not scared, you guys seem to be done with me. :tu

but I'm not done with you!


----------



## sailchaser

DragonMan said:


> Looks like hiding in the shadows did me no good!! *Wayner123* managed to get one through the radar!! Very nice selection of cigars Wayne, but you didn't put a scratch on my dragon scales!! You did put a big smile on my face, *thank you very much!!!! *:tu :tu
> 
> Time to increase the radar strenght and turn up the forcefeild for round 3


----------



## sailchaser

Troop_lee said:


> Well I'm not scared, you guys seem to be done with me. :tu
> 
> but I'm not done with you!


you never know that for sure:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> *but I'm not done with you*!


Im never done,:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*ALL HANDS ON DECK, ALL HANDS ON DECK!!! PLEASE CHECK YOUR PM'S FOR YOUR FINAL DESTROYING COORDINATES!!!!! *

FLORIDA WERE TIRED OF PLAYING AROUND WITH YOU, WE'VE TOOK OUT SEVERAL OF YOUR MAJOR TARGETS AND CRIPPLED SOME OF YOUR OTHERS. ALL-N-ALL U R DONE FOR. TAKE THIS AND HUMBLE YOURSELVES. 
I feel4the final targeto:chk:chk:chk

PS: Glad 2b apart of this and having fun with some great BOTL's. Troop me and you started this war so for that I owe u big. Wagner we went up then down and for that I now have a new friend. Alex, Ron, Atl yall know how I feel about yall without me saying. Cyall in Fl Feb.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *ALL HANDS ON DECK, ALL HANDS ON DECK!!! PLEASE CHECK YOUR PM'S FOR YOUR FINAL DESTROYING COORDINATES!!!!! *
> 
> FLORIDA WERE TIRED OF PLAYING AROUND WITH YOU, WE'VE TOOK OUT SEVERAL OF YOUR MAJOR TARGETS AND CRIPPLED SOME OF YOUR OTHERS. ALL-N-ALL U R DONE FOR. TAKE THIS AND HUMBLE YOURSELVES.
> I feel4the final targeto:chk:chk:chk
> 
> PS: Glad 2b apart of this and having fun with some great BOTL's. Troop me and you started this war so for that I owe u big. Wagner we went up then down and for that I now have a new friend. Alex, Ron, Atl yall know how I feel about yall without me saying. Cyall in Fl Feb.


I would definetely contact the DPD bomb squad before departing for FL, and see about borrowing one of their safety suits before leaving.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> I would definetely contact the DPD bomb squad before departing for FL, and see about borrowing one of their safety suits before leaving.


The bomb squad cant help them:hn


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> The bomb squad cant help them:hn


There's going to be a FL to go to ?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> There's going to be a FL to go to in 3 days?


Oh well there's always CA and AZ...


----------



## Old Sailor

Book, ya almost had me there with the red lettering "all hands on deck"....thought I was on the ship already:r:r



DETROITPHA357 said:


> *ALL HANDS ON DECK, ALL HANDS ON DECK!!! PLEASE CHECK YOUR PM'S FOR YOUR FINAL DESTROYING COORDINATES!!!!! *
> 
> FLORIDA WERE TIRED OF PLAYING AROUND WITH YOU, WE'VE TOOK OUT SEVERAL OF YOUR MAJOR TARGETS AND CRIPPLED SOME OF YOUR OTHERS. ALL-N-ALL U R DONE FOR. TAKE THIS AND HUMBLE YOURSELVES.
> I feel4the final targeto:chk:chk:chk
> 
> PS: Glad 2b apart of this and having fun with some great BOTL's. Troop me and you started this war so for that I owe u big. Wagner we went up then down and for that I now have a new friend. Alex, Ron, Atl yall know how I feel about yall without me saying. Cyall in Fl Feb.


----------



## snkbyt

man...........talk about blah blah blah..................no wonder its known as the windy city


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> I would definetely contact the DPD bomb squad before departing for FL, and see about borrowing one of their safety suits before leaving.





DETROITPHA357 said:


> The bomb squad cant help them:hn


He means that you are going to need a safety suit for your visit to FL, if I were you I wouldn't show up in FL. :hn


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> man...........talk about blah blah blah..................no wonder its known as the windy city





icehog3 said:


> SCUD ATTACK!!​
> 0307 0020 0001 5925 8288
> 
> 0307 0020 0001 5925 8271​
> Still awaiting Booker's word on the big launch.
> 
> That is all.


That was my "Blah Blah Blah" for the day, Sparky....where's yours?


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> That was my "Blah Blah Blah" for the day, Sparky....where's yours?


LoL! now, that's funny. Alex = Sparky. HAHAHA


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Book, ya almost had me there with the red lettering "all hands on deck"....thought I was on the ship already:r:r


LOL we don't want that.


----------



## sailchaser

Well as I told Booker I'll be traveling tomorrow so I had to take care of business as "Consider Done is Done".

0103 8555 7492 2910 0793

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn

This sould get there before the Fl. disappears


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> He means that you are going to need a safety suit for your visit to FL, if I were you I wouldn't show up in FL. :hn


Well there won't be one, so if you do land, the suit will both protect you from the radiation leftover after we nuke them, and protect any survivors from firing any stray shots in your direction Booker.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Well there won't be one, so if you do land, the suit will both protect you from the radiation leftover after we nuke them, and protect any survivors from firing any stray shots in your direction Booker.


Ive been cool so far just 1hit my way.:ss


----------



## wayner123

Well I got hit today. Both very good attempts to take me out!!

First off is RHNewfie:










Thanks so much for the great selection. I have been trying to get more of the Olivia Serie G maduro's. No one around here carries them. :ss

Next is zipper:










Thank you as well for the great smokes!! The hot sauces will be put to good use at superbowl time!!


----------



## Papichulo

2nd of 2 -- Mission Complete and Launched!!!

*0307 0020 0004 5585 1299*

:z:bx:mn:sl:SM


----------



## RHNewfie

wayner123 said:


> Well I got hit today. Both very good attempts to take me out!!
> 
> First off is RHNewfie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the great selection. I have been trying to get more of the Olivia Serie G maduro's. No one around here carries them. :ss
> 
> Next is zipper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you as well for the great smokes!! The hot sauces will be put to good use at superbowl time!!


Phew... I was starting to get worried! Enjoy my friend!


----------



## zipper

RHNewfie said:


> Phew... I was starting to get worried! Enjoy my friend!


Me too. which package arrived first, the sauce or the smokes? By the way, I really REALLY suggest chicken wings with that country sweet sauce:dr


----------



## wayner123

zipper said:


> Me too. which package arrived first, the sauce or the smokes? By the way, I really REALLY suggest chicken wings with that country sweet sauce:dr


The sauce arrived first. Which I thought was odd, but I am grateful to get anything even if no cigars were included.

I am not a big hot sauce guy, but I will try them out. The country sweet looks delicious.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*"... Your mission, if you choose to accept it, is to wreak havoc on the state of Florida and pound some deserving gorillas. This post will self destruct in 5 seconds..." :ss

4...

3...

2...

1...*










*DC# 0307 1790 0000 8648 0508

DC# 0307 1790 0000 8648 0515

DC# 0307 1790 0000 8648 0522*


----------



## DragonMan

I wonder if Florida is going to like being the new Atlantis!! 

:ss


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *ALL HANDS ON DECK, ALL HANDS ON DECK!!! PLEASE CHECK YOUR PM'S FOR YOUR FINAL DESTROYING COORDINATES!!!!! *


0307 0020 0001 5925 8318

0307 0020 0001 5925 8325

    ​


----------



## White97Jimmy

*Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7493 0635 3807
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 10:09 AM on December 8, 2007*

I must've killed him!


----------



## icehog3

White97Jimmy said:


> *Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7493 0635 3807
> Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 10:09 AM on December 8, 2007*
> 
> I must've killed him!


Let's get the cigars back then, no use in wasting them on a dead Gorilla.  :r


----------



## Mark THS

Good work, men :ss


----------



## White97Jimmy

icehog3 said:


> Let's get the cigars back then, no use in wasting them on a dead Gorilla.  :r


That's fine.

HEY DEAD GORILLA: PLEASE RETURN TO SENDER!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> That's fine.
> 
> HEY DEAD GORILLA: PLEASE RETURN TO SENDER!


Would this be the gorilla i was posting too the other night?

If so, he might be lost in his new humi-cabinet.


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> SCUD ATTACK!!​
> 0307 0020 0001 5925 8288​


I got absolutely blown up today. I don't even know what to say. Tom (aka. Santa Hog) put the biggest hurting on me. I've never experienced anything like it. Speechless.

2006 RAG
2006 Cuaba Salamone
2001 San Cristobal Principe
2005 ERdM Choix
1998 Party Conni #3
2005 RASCC
Upmann Custom Rolled
2005 Monte 5
2000 Boli RC
1970s 898 NV

Tom, your generosity is stunning. All I can say is thank you.


----------



## sailchaser

Looks more like a Nuc than a Scud, nice aim [/B]:tu:tu


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> I got absolutely blown up today. I don't even know what to say. Tom (aka. Santa Hog) put the biggest hurting on me. I've never experienced anything like it. Speechless.
> 
> 2006 RAG
> 2006 Cuaba Salamone
> 2001 San Cristobal Principe
> 2005 ERdM Choix
> 1998 Party Conni #3
> 2005 RASCC
> Upmann Custom Rolled
> 2005 Monte 5
> 2000 Boli RC
> 1970s 898 NV
> 
> Tom, your generosity is stunning. All I can say is thank you.
> __________________


I cheated a little Jeff...saw a couple things I had on your MAW list, and threw them in there. Sometimes cheating ain't a bad thing! :r

Enjoy, my friend!


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> I cheated a little Jeff...saw a couple things I had on your MAW list, and threw them in there. Sometimes cheating ain't a bad thing! :r
> 
> Enjoy, my friend!


Ain't that the truth Tom?:r:r:mn


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> I cheated a little Jeff...saw a couple things I had on your MAW list, and threw them in there. Sometimes cheating ain't a bad thing! :r
> 
> Enjoy, my friend!


Thanks Tom! I wondered how you knew what I've wanted to try!

In this case, I endorse cheating. :ss



Papichulo said:


> Ain't that the truth Tom?:r:r:mn


LoL!


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> I cheated a little Jeff...saw a couple things I had on your MAW list, and threw them in there. Sometimes cheating ain't a bad thing! :r
> 
> Enjoy, my friend!


you da hawg !!! walkin' the planet and wieldin' a BIG stick.


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> you da hawg !!! walkin' the planet and wieldin' a BIG stick.


Any day I get props from Tony is a good day in my book.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Any day I get props from Tony is a good day in my book.


That's funny because any day I don't hear from him translation my words or missing with me is a good day4me (;


----------



## White97Jimmy

AND THERE SHE GOES!!! Hope this BOTL enjoys all of this. It was nice to know ya FL guys!


----------



## icehog3

White97Jimmy said:


> AND THERE SHE GOES!!! Hope this BOTL enjoys all of this. It was nice to know ya FL guys!


Mwa Ha Ha Ha Ha!! WTG James!! :tu


----------



## TimButz2

On orders from Commander Booker, the NY Fighter Bomber Squadron has been summoned once again. This time we are taking out two high level & well respected targets. The destruction of Florida is now complete!!!!

View attachment 15620


0306 3030 0000 6704 4453

0306 3030 0000 6704 4460


----------



## Mark THS

:ss Rock n roll


----------



## Sancho

Unfortunatly it would seem the dog sled Old sailer sent his bomb on is stuck in the tunnel still (probably have to close the tunnel to bring warheads through), so there will undoubtably be aftershocks once the final blast goes off :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> AND THERE SHE GOES!!! Hope this BOTL enjoys all of this. It was nice to know ya FL guys!


Sweet our cluster bomb is en route. Once the outer shell detatches, there should be 5 mini clusters that immediately disperse and anhiliate all surrounding persons and structures...This is gonna be good...oo


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I love u guys.......


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I love u guys.......


:BS:BS


----------



## icehog3

Troop_lee said:


> :BS:BS


Say what?


----------



## ZYA_LTR

icehog3 said:


> Say what?


He's just angry because the FL crew just doesn't have that kind of a relationship. They wannna be kewl like us guys........:chk:chk


----------



## White97Jimmy

He's just mad because he sees the keys to my Mustang on the table and knows that they're not in the box...sorry...no free car for you!


----------



## White97Jimmy

HAHAHAHA...The Detroit crew is keeping an eye on this thread!!!

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests) 
White97Jimmy, Mark THS, ZYA_LTR


----------



## snkbyt

TimButz2 said:


> The destruction of Florida is now complete!!!!


yeah if you say so


ZYA_LTR said:


> He's just angry because the FL crew just doesn't have that kind of a relationship. They wannna be kewl like us guys........:chk:chk


are you sure about that?


----------



## TimButz2

snkbyt said:


> yeah if you say so
> 
> are you sure about that?


Well as you would say clear skies over Wantagh, NY again...as a matter of fact its being very quite. All you guys do is bump your gums!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

Yeah, same in Michigan. Just a few flurries here.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> :BS:BS


All dont be like that:chk



icehog3 said:


> Say what?


Dont worrie tom, I got a lil something special for him.



White97Jimmy said:


> He's just mad because he sees the keys to my Mustang on the table and knows that they're not in the box...sorry...no free car for you!


:r Can I drive it 1day tho:z



TimButz2 said:


> Well as you would say clear skies over Wantagh, NY again...as a matter of fact its being very quite. All you guys do is bump your gums!!


U know what I messed up, I thought the Fl crew was some big bad azz guys but it truned out they were nothing but  I called out some of my best BOTL due to me thinking this really was going to be a war. Instead it was like a play ground pushing match that we wont of course.:r



White97Jimmy said:


> Yeah, same in Michigan. Just a few flurries here.


Well Jimmy guess it's just us here in these parts of the jungle now. Glad we still have NYC, Canada, Chicago and Bama.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

TimButz2 said:


> Well as you would say clear skies over Wantagh, NY again...as a matter of fact its being very quite. All you guys do is bump your gums!!


Same here, and still no word on our missing warheads yet. I wonder if they landed? You hear anything?


----------



## TimButz2

ZYA_LTR said:


> Same here, and still no word on our missing warheads yet. I wonder if they landed? You hear anything?


No not yet, this almost seems unfair, almost :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TimButz2 said:


> No not yet, this almost seems unfair, almost :r


Whats unfair is how yall did the florida crew, I think yall should do a "im sorry letter" to them and hope they dont leave cs. Ok who's going to do it.


----------



## TimButz2

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Whats unfair is how yall did the florida crew, I think yall should do a "im sorry letter" to them and hope they dont leave cs. Ok who's going to do it.


Sorry Booker, my conscience must have been getting to me...*NOT!!!*

I have thoroughly enjoyed kicking the @#*! out of the Florida crew as for a sorry letter I don't thinks so they deseved it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TimButz2 said:


> Sorry Booker, my conscience must have been getting to me...*NOT!!!*
> 
> I have thoroughly enjoyed kicking the @#*! out of the Florida crew as for a sorry letter I don't thinks so they deseved it.


:rtell me how u really feel


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> All dont be like that:chk
> 
> Dont worrie tom, I got a lil something special for him.
> 
> :r Can I drive it 1day tho:z
> 
> * U know what I messed up, I thought the Fl crew was some big bad azz guys but it truned out they were nothing but  I called out some of my best BOTL due to me thinking this really was going to be a war. Instead it was like a play ground pushing match that we wont of course*.:r
> 
> Well Jimmy guess it's just us here in these parts of the jungle now. Glad we still have NYC, Canada, Chicago and Bama.


You know, you keep digging yourself a deeper grave. :mn:hn


----------



## Eternal Rider

I have been hit with a Scud Attack in this long running war. I may be down with this hit, but I am not out. I will get even.

Icehog hit me with some fine stcks today that i am going to enjoy. I can garentee they will all go up in smoke soon.
Here is the damage .

'04 Partagas Corona
'01 San Cristobal de La Habana El Prinipe
Aurora 100 Anos Corona
Aston VSG Corona
Graycliff Espresso Robusto

Tkanks for the cigars Tom

It has been lots of fun being in this war

Harland


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> You know, you keep digging yourself a deeper grave. :mn:hn


:r:r



Eternal Rider said:


> I have been hit with a Scud Attack in this long running war. I may be down with this hit, but I am not out. I will get even.
> 
> Tkanks for the cigars Tom
> 
> *It has been lots of fun being in this war*
> 
> Harland


Glad you had fun. I hope every1did.


----------



## Old Sailor

Sancho said:


> Unfortunatly it would seem the dog sled Old sailer sent his bomb on is stuck in the tunnel still (probably have to close the tunnel to bring warheads through), so there will undoubtably be aftershocks once the final blast goes off :tu


----------



## icehog3

Eternal Rider said:


> I have been hit with a Scud Attack in this long running war. I may be down with this hit, but I am not out. I will get even.


Just a little retaliation, Harland, for you picking the F-L-A team to fight for. 

Hope you enjoy them Brother!


----------



## sailchaser

Just waiting for some stuff to land USPS running a little slow there trying to find FL:ss


----------



## Troop_lee

sailchaser said:


> Just waiting for some stuff to land USPS running a little slow there trying to find FL:ss


Oh, it all landed. I got the USPS DC e-mails for most of these.


----------



## Troop_lee

I can't believe nobody has posted pics yet! WTF, where is everybody tonight??


----------



## wayner123

Well I received one under the radar (at least under the radar for me). SmokeyJoe delivered a great hit:










Thanks so much for the smokes man. I have been really wanting to try the 601 line and the others are truly icing on the cake!!

Looks like I have yet another BOTL to try and take out. :bx


----------



## Troop_lee

Great Hit Joe!! !


----------



## SmokeyJoe

wayner123 said:


> Well I received one under the radar (at least under the radar for me). SmokeyJoe delivered a great hit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the smokes man. I have been really wanting to try the 601 line and the others are truly icing on the cake!!
> 
> Looks like I have yet another BOTL to try and take out. :bx


Hope you enjoy the smokes, Wayne... they are all favorites of mine! :ss

That's the Patriot missile... two bigger bombs yet to land. :tu


----------



## icehog3

I got a voice mail from the "Big Man" today saying he had received a couple packages from Booker's Crew today...I would imagine it is only the beginning for him. :gn :bx :r


----------



## Papichulo

I am on a bombing mission today. Wait till I get done with them this weekend.


----------



## Troop_lee

Oh Booker, I know that one of us, landed one on your doorstep.

Label/Receipt Number: 0307 0020 0000 3114 8829
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at Twelve twenty Four PM on December 14, 2007 in DETROIT, MI 48224.


----------



## madurofan

Three targets found a home!!!

Got hit by Brent, Sailchaser, and Smokey Joe.

Thanks Guys, I'm sure we can work on some retaliation...LOL

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s300/scubabill40/IMAG0003.jpg


----------



## SmokeyJoe

madurofan said:


> Three targets found a home!!!
> 
> Got hit by Brent, Sailchaser, and Smokey Joe.
> 
> Thanks Guys, I'm sure we can work on some retaliation...LOL
> 
> http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s300/scubabill40/IMAG0003.jpg


Glad they got there safe and sound! Hope you like the Sancho and the RyJ maduros... didn't know if you liked Opus or not.

Anyway - enjoy them, or feel free to share them with friends. 
Merry Christmas! :ss


----------



## White97Jimmy

The "Big'un Bomb" will be landing today!


----------



## icehog3

One of my last two Scuds still shows "No Record", but that isn't uncommon until they are delivered when you use the automated machine in the P.O. Lobby. The other one has hit, and I presume their is mass chaos there.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> The "Big'un Bomb" will be landing today!


Can't wait to see the carnage!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> Oh Booker, I know that one of us, landed one on your doorstep.


bout2 post pics



madurofan said:


> Three targets found a home!!!
> 
> Got hit by Brent, Sailchaser, and Smokey Joe.
> 
> Thanks Guys, I'm sure we can work on some retaliation...LOL]


Nice hit guysssss:mn:mn



White97Jimmy said:


> The "Big'un Bomb" will be landing today!


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *bout2 post pics*


well lets see them!:ss


----------



## Papichulo

madurofan said:


> Three targets found a home!!!
> 
> Got hit by Brent, Sailchaser, and Smokey Joe.
> 
> Thanks Guys, I'm sure we can work on some retaliation...LOL
> 
> http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s300/scubabill40/IMAG0003.jpg


Enjoy!!! Well-deserved.:tu


----------



## icehog3

madurofan said:


> Three targets found a home!!!
> 
> Got hit by Brent, Sailchaser, and Smokey Joe.
> 
> Thanks Guys, I'm sure we can work on some retaliation...LOL
> 
> http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s300/scubabill40/IMAG0003.jpg


I don't think it's over yet.


----------



## Papichulo

I bombed LJ's Cigar Shop with a liter of Patron Silver  I think I took out Ron, Alex, Vic and Carlos and Mikey were supposed to be there.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I bombed LJ's Cigar Shop with a liter of Patron Silver  I think I took out Ron, Alex, Vic and Carlos and Mikey were supposed to be there.


Ron was the only one hit...................sorry Charlie


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> Ron was the only one hit...................sorry Charlie


Sh*t, I wanted to get everyone drunk:al At least you guys had some fun. YOu had quite a showing! :chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> well lets see them!:ss


Oka oka okaaa


----------



## sailchaser

Man, glad to see that you guys did not stop the assault on the sinking peninsula state while I was out of town :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oka oka okaaa


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


>


Man I thought U were off line


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Someone hit me with a very nice package yesterday, and I say nice with a big smile on my face. Not only becuase of what was in the bag but what was on the bag.

I know who u r and this is now personnal..:cb


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Someone hit me with a very nice package yesterday, and I say nice with a big smile on my face. Not only becuase of what was in the bag but what was on the bag.
> 
> I know who u r and this is now personnal..:cb


Very nice!


----------



## icehog3

Papichulo said:


> I bombed LJ's Cigar Shop with a liter of Patron Silver  I think I took out Ron, Alex, Vic and Carlos and Mikey were supposed to be there.





Papichulo said:


> Sh*t, I wanted to get everyone drunk:al At least you guys had some fun. YOu had quite a showing! :chk


Get 5 guys drunk on ONE bottle of Patron?

None of those guys must be Irish.  :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Get 5 guys drunk on ONE bottle of Patron?
> 
> None of those guys must be Irish.  :r


Or cops


----------



## icehog3

Round 3 has started to land. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125228


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Get 5 guys drunk on ONE bottle of Patron?
> 
> None of those guys must be Irish.  :r





DETROITPHA357 said:


> Or cops


Irish & LEO (myself)...............and at last count it was 2 bottles of rum & 1 bottle of scotch...................w/all still standing


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Get 5 guys drunk on ONE bottle of Patron?
> 
> None of those guys must be Irish.  :r


YOu don't know if they are light weights or not. At least I was hoping to get them primed. Looks like they stayed with the rum. I wonder if it was some good rum like Zacapa or One Barrel...


----------



## sailchaser

madurofan said:


> Three targets found a home!!!
> 
> Got hit by Brent, Sailchaser, and Smokey Joe.
> 
> Thanks Guys, I'm sure we can work on some retaliation...LOL
> 
> http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s300/scubabill40/IMAG0003.jpg


Glad the it landed ,Enjoy:ss


----------



## TimButz2

TimButz2 said:


> On orders from Commander Booker, the NY Fighter Bomber Squadron has been summoned once again. This time we are taking out two high level & well respected targets. The destruction of Florida is now complete!!!!
> 
> View attachment 15620
> 
> 
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4453
> 
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4460


It appears that (2) more missles have landed in the state of Florida...


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Must beware Booker, looks like our last target is getting some troops together for a "Herf", best they know by now that retaliation is futile, anhiliation is imminent for all in the sunshine state. Better keep an eye on this one boss.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1324476&postcount=1


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> Must beware Booker, looks like our last target is getting some troops together for a "Herf", best they know by now that retaliation is futile, anhiliation is imminent for all in the sunshine state. Better keep an eye on this one boss.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1324476&postcount=1


Hey man, that was Last Saturday! :r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Must beware Booker, looks like our last target is getting some troops together for a "Herf", best they know by now that retaliation is futile, anhiliation is imminent for all in the sunshine state. Better keep an eye on this one boss.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1324476&postcount=1


THXS4THE HEADS UP.:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> Must beware Booker, looks like our last target is getting some troops together for a "Herf", best they know by now that retaliation is futile, anhiliation is imminent for all in the sunshine state. Better keep an eye on this one boss.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1324476&postcount=1





Troop_lee said:


> Hey man, that was Last Saturday! :r:r





DETROITPHA357 said:


> THXS4THE HEADS UP.:tu


*
You are too Late!! *

And that was a crappy round three, two targets??


----------



## icehog3

Troop_lee said:


> And that was a crappy round three, two targets??


I got 4.....what, you need us to hit the whole crew every round?  :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I got 4.....what, you need us to hit the whole crew every round?  :r


:r:r:r:r:chk:chk:gn:gn


----------



## White97Jimmy

Half of 'em are dead or in the "old fart" home anyway.


----------



## Troop_lee

icehog3 said:


> I got 4.....what, you need us to hit the whole crew every round?  :r


No No, I am just saying. you all may have made the fatal mistake of hitting two well deserving gorillas, but they both ones that were not involved in this. Now you have not only dragged two very hard hitters in to this, but failed to really take the rest of us out. :gn


----------



## madurofan

...and the destruction continues.....

Icehog, timbutz2, and dragonman had packages waiting for me over the weekend. I'll get some picks up in a couple of hours. Thanks guys, we might have to go find a bucket, might be time to bail a little:tu.


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> No No, I am just saying. you all may have made the fatal mistake of hitting two well deserving gorillas, but they both ones that were not involved in this. Now you have not only dragged two very hard hitters in to this, but failed to really take the rest of us out. :gn


Hmmmm, I think many of you, but not all, have been taken out pretty good. Don't get me wrong, but there has been some great bombs on both sides. Yes, I was smashed hard, but it was fun:tu


----------



## icehog3

Troop_lee said:


> No No, I am just saying. you all may have made the fatal mistake of hitting two well deserving gorillas, but they both ones that were not involved in this. Now you have not only dragged two very hard hitters in to this, but failed to really take the rest of us out. :gn


Gotcha....everybody still standing on this end too, so I guess nobody took nobody out.  If the "mistake" proves to be fatal, so be it. I just wanna end up looking as tough as Alex when it is all said and done. 



madurofan said:


> ...and the destruction continues.....
> 
> Icehog, timbutz2, and dragonman had packages waiting for me over the weekend. I'll get some picks up in a couple of hours. Thanks guys, we might have to go find a bucket, might be time to bail a little


At least somebody's bailing! :r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Gotcha....everybody still standing on this end too, so I guess nobody took nobody out.  If the "mistake" proves to be fatal, so be it. I just wanna end up looking as tough as Alex when it is all said and done.


 why IKE, whatever do you mean?...................are we crossed?


----------



## madurofan

icehog3 said:


> Gotcha....everybody still standing on this end too, so I guess nobody took nobody out.  If the "mistake" proves to be fatal, so be it. I just wanna end up looking as tough as Alex when it is all said and done.


You smile way too much for that....:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Who says it's over???? I'm stocking up and building a hugh one to go out when I get home.:chk:chk


----------



## Troop_lee

Its been fun!!!


----------



## TimButz2

Troop_lee said:


> Its been fun!!!


It certainly has been fun smacking you Florida guys around:r


----------



## wayner123

Old Sailor said:


> Who says it's over???? I'm stocking up and building a hugh one to go out when I get home.:chk:chk


In the words of a cold pig... blah blah blah


----------



## wayner123

So then, I got hit again!! These Canadian BOTL's didn't like the missiles I sent flying over their heads! Shaggy bounced back in true fashion!










Thanks so much for the great selection. I have never had the Partagas Serie D in that vitola. Btw, my wife quickly confiscated the coffee crisps. I hope she leaves me one. :r

I am truly grateful for the generous BOTL's on here. I appreciate you all letting me in on the fun!!

It's almost as fun as a :chk


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> So then, I got hit again!! These Canadian BOTL's didn't like the missiles I sent flying over their heads! Shaggy bounced back in true fashion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the great selection. I have never had the Partagas Serie D in that vitola. Btw, my wife quickly confiscated the coffee crisps. I hope she leaves me one. :r
> 
> I am truly grateful for the generous BOTL's on here. I appreciate you all letting me in on the fun!!
> 
> It's almost as fun as a :chk


Those Crisps rock :tu


----------



## shaggy

glad ya got them finally wayner...i was startin to worry some innocent civilian was gonna get it


enjoy bro


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> This is now sick!!!
> I got a box today from Canada.
> Seems Midwest/Canada, all in the same area I guess.
> Freaking collaboration with other countries.
> I give up.
> White flag waiving.


Blah Blah Blah indeed!!!! :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Blah Blah Blah indeed!!!! :r


----------



## zipper

:bn


----------



## snkbyt

zipper said:


> :bn


one white flag doesn't mean the end of FL...................many others still standing


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> one white flag doesn't mean the end of FL...................many others still standing


May they step forward and annouce themselves:cb


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> one white flag doesn't mean the end of FL...................many others still standing


Us too...we're still standing.


----------



## wayner123

Papichulo said:


> May they step forward and annouce themselves:cb


Here Here!!


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Us too...we're still standing.


then I guess its not over yet


----------



## Old Sailor

It ain't over till it's over:r:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> then I guess its not over yet


Maybe it will never be over....just like Menudo.


----------



## Blueface

Papichulo said:


> May they step forward and annouce themselves:cb


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> May they step forward and annouce themselves:cb






icehog3 said:


> Us too...we're still standing.


Im getting weak, long work hours all I need is a lil more sleep then I can fight somemore.:hn Help me out Tom give me a lil push.



Old Sailor said:


> It ain't over till it's over:r:r


No it's not. Ill also check on that Feb2nd for a herf for us:tu Hint Hint.


----------



## TimButz2

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im getting weak, long work hours all I need is a lil more sleep then I can fight somemore.:hn Help me out Tom give me a lil push.
> 
> No it's not. Ill also check on that Feb2nd for a herf for us:tu Hint Hint.


It might not be over but it sure is fun beating the crap out of this Floridians.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TimButz2 said:


> It might not be over but it sure is fun beating the crap out of this Floridians.


:mn:r:tu:chk:chk:gn:chk


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im getting weak, long work hours all I need is a lil more sleep then I can fight somemore.:hn Help me out Tom give me a lil push.


Round #4?


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> May they step forward and annouce themselves:cb


Still Here!


----------



## bbaug14

PM received!!:chk


----------



## Sancho

Old Sailor said:


> It ain't over till it's over:r:r


At least one more ICBM looking for a way home, hopefully it was intradicted by AA fire :tu


----------



## Mark THS

Hurricane Booker twas a mighty storm in 07.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Mark THS said:


> Hurricane Booker twas a mighty storm in 07.


It ain't 2008 yet.....the storm is still a churning. I'm sure with herfs today and tomorrow in the "D" that more winds will blow.


----------



## Mauirce

ZYA_LTR said:


> It ain't 2008 yet.....the storm is still a churning. I'm sure with herfs today and tomorrow in the "D" that more winds will blow.


I was cruising down by Savannah Georgia and discovered Florida's burried under a pile of ring gauges. Wonder were those came from?


----------



## snkbyt

Mauirce said:


> I was cruising down by Savannah Georgia and discovered Florida's burried under a pile of ring gauges. Wonder were those came from?


you're dreaming


----------



## TimButz2

snkbyt said:


> you're dreaming


Blah Blah Blah, its been all quite up here in NY since this thing started, the only place taking heavy round is Fl.


----------



## snkbyt

TimButz2 said:


> Blah Blah Blah, its been all quite up here in NY since this thing started, the only place taking heavy round is Fl.


if you say so Tim


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> if you say so Tim


Tim sez so. Been purty quiet in the Midwest lately...but I hear Boca and Deerfield have taken some heavy fire.


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Tim sez so. Been purty quiet in the Midwest lately...but I hear Boca and Deerfield have taken some heavy fire.


It has been quiet in TX too, well other then random beer herf bombings:tu


----------



## sailchaser

snkbyt said:


> if you say so Tim


Darn I wanted to be post 1234< I guess we have to keep this thing going so I can get post 2345 but I'm not sure FL can last that Long


----------



## DragonMan

Florida is finished!! It can no longer be called the sunshine state, instead it's now the shot down state!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Man if its been quite n all of our states then who did we go2war against?


----------



## Quint

I know I'm a bit slow but what the hell is this all about


----------



## icehog3

Quint said:


> I know I'm a bit slow but what the hell is this all about


Too complicated to explain, you will need to read all 80 pages.


----------



## Quint

LOL...your a cruel cruel man :cb


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Too complicated to explain, you will need to read all 80 pages.





Quint said:


> LOL...your a cruel cruel man :cb


Did he just disrespect Tom "IceHog" The Man
Next target being looked at.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hey... I'm like Carlos... I admit when I've had the crap bombed out of me. Between Florida and Oklahoma and miscellaneous other attacks :mn - I got nailed this past month. :ss

But I am still standing!


----------



## Troop_lee

Bla Bla Bla, you guys are great!


----------



## Papichulo

I think I need to track down some hand carved four foot indians... Everyone has been bombing the piss out of each other. I love it. :chk


----------



## The Dakotan

Quint said:


> I know I'm a bit slow but what the hell is this all about





icehog3 said:


> Too complicated to explain, you will need to read all 80 pages.


LoL! Yeah, definitely read all 80 pages.



SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey... I'm like Carlos... I admit when I've had the crap bombed out of me. Between Florida and Oklahoma and miscellaneous other attacks :mn - I got nailed this past month. :ss
> 
> But I am still standing!


Me too! Tom beat me up. I wouldn't call what I'm doing still standing. It's more like flat on my face, still unable to breathe! thanks again, tom!



Papichulo said:


> I think I need to track down some hand carved four foot indians... Everyone has been bombing the piss out of each other. I love it. :chk


That would be hilarious, mainly because this would be the second time!


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> Me too! Tom beat me up. I wouldn't call what I'm doing still standing. It's more like flat on my face, still unable to breathe! thanks again, tom!


I probably had more fun packing your bomb than you did opening it Jeff!


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Did he just disrespect Tom "IceHog" The Man
> Next target being looked at.


mmmmmmm! Booker's Thinking again that means trouble!!:gn:gn


----------



## Papichulo

One of my trades augmented with a bomb hit FL today:chk The target was a great BOTL!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Marry X-MasFellas*:chk:chk


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Marry X-MasFellas*:chk:chk


Merry Xmas! Where is FL? It has been so quiet out there...


----------



## Mauirce

Papichulo said:


> Merry Xmas! Where is FL? It has been so quiet out there...


Florida is buried under a pile of ceder chips and ring gauges!

Ho! Ho! Ho!

Merry X Mas!!! Fellas

:r


----------



## TimButz2

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!! It sure has been fun being apart of the war...oooh I mean this annihalation of Florida:ss


----------



## Papichulo

I bet you Alex aka snkbyt is lurking and will post around 5AM while drinking his java. :r:r


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Marry X-MasFellas*:chk:chk


To Booker's Crew and the Threat Down crew for making this such a great month before Christmas....hats off to you all! :tu:cb


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Marry X-MasFellas*:chk:chk


Same to all and to all a good night!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I bet you Alex aka snkbyt is lurking and will post around 5AM while drinking his java. :r:r


I was up @ 5AM, but didn't make a post till about an hour ago

MERRY CHRISTMAS Y'ALL


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> I was up @ 5AM, but didn't make a post till about an hour ago
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS Y'ALL


I was close brother:r I have your posting schedule above my computer

*MERRY XMAS TO ALL!!!!*


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> I was close brother:r I have your posting schedule above my computer
> 
> *MERRY XMAS TO ALL!!!!*


AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!!!! 

have a great day and thank you for making CS such an incredible place!!


----------



## Troop_lee

Merry christmas to you my friends!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Just a big ole Merry Christmas / Happy Holiday season to both sides of this friendly little war :ss


BALTIMORE WINS!!!!!................well damnitt a man can dream right? :bl


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Aladdin Sane said:


> Just a big ole Merry Christmas / Happy Holiday season to both sides of this friendly little war :ss
> 
> BALTIMORE WINS!!!!!................well damnitt a man can dream right? :bl


Same2u my friend&thxs4joining us & having fun 

C U N the next war???


----------



## sailchaser

C U N the next war???[/quote]

Things that make you go mmmmmm!

Hope every one has a Safe and Wonderful New Year:bl


----------



## White97Jimmy

No hmmmmm's here. I think its time to sound the "all clear" siren!


----------



## replicant_argent

White97Jimmy said:


> No hmmmmm's here. I think its time to sound the "all clear" siren!


I am simply amazed this thread still lives!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

replicant_argent said:


> I am simply amazed this thread still lives!!


Be not amazed, the power of the "D" can not be underestimated.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Be not amazed, the power of the "D" can not be underestimated.


Here Here, Thumbs [email protected]


----------



## snkbyt

White97Jimmy said:


> No hmmmmm's here. I think its time to sound the "all clear" siren!


if you wish, just hold up your white flag and it will all end


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> if you wish, just hold up your white flag and it will all end


Dang FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT.:bx:bx:bx:bx


----------



## Papichulo

Alex, I could have swore a Floridian held up a white flag a few weeks ago. Am I right guys??? Knowing that, would you send it to us when you are done waving it? :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Alex, I could have swore a Floridian held up a white flag a few weeks ago. Am I right guys??? Knowing that, would you send it to us when you are done waving it? :ss


LOL yes u r right the white flag was waved.:tu:chk


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL yes u r right the white flag was waved.:tu:chk


 Not by Wayne, Alex, Ron or myself.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> Not by Wayne, Alex, Ron or myself.


Oohh I C now, yall r splitting up already. A fl teammate waved the flag so he's rep for the entire crew not 3-4 people:r
Troop your going to the feb herf for sure right.


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oohh I C now, yall r splitting up already. A fl teammate waved the flag so he's rep for the entire crew not 3-4 people:r
> Troop your going to the feb herf for sure right.


No not for sure, I am going to have a very hard time talking my wife into letting me make that drive down. I am working on it though.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Alex, I could have swore a Floridian held up a white flag a few weeks ago. Am I right guys??? Knowing that, would you send it to us when you are done waving it? :ss


like stated B4......I don't own a white flag


DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oohh I C now, yall r splitting up already. A fl teammate waved the flag so he's rep for the entire crew not 3-4 people:r
> Troop your going to the feb herf for sure right.


and I thought this was a "last man standing" fight...................just how many of your team has waved the flag or threw in the towel?

so who is still standing for next year?


----------



## TimButz2

snkbyt said:


> like stated B4......I don't own a white flag
> 
> and I thought this was a "last man standing" fight...................just how many of your team has waved the flag or threw in the towel?
> 
> so who is still standing for next year?


No white flags here Alex, as for still standing next year, I haven't even been wounded this year...


----------



## snkbyt

TimButz2 said:


> No white flags here Alex, as for still standing next year, I haven't even been wounded this year...


the wound from Simplified healed just fine (thanks again Sam). as for the others, nothing more than paper cuts


----------



## TimButz2

snkbyt said:


> the wound from Simplified healed just fine (thanks again Sam). as for the others, nothing more than paper cuts


Bla Bla Bla!!! I give you Florida guys one thing...you sure do like to talk


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> the wound from Simplified healed just fine (thanks again Sam). as for the others, nothing more than paper cuts


I'm sure the people that bombed you love hearing that their bombs were "paper cuts"! :r

Still, a paper cut is more painful than not being touched at all, eh?


----------



## TimButz2

Still, a paper cut is more painful than not being touched at all, eh? [/QUOTE]

Amen to that bro


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I'm sure the people that bombed you love hearing that their bombs were "paper cuts"! :r
> 
> Still, a paper cut is more painful than not being touched at all, eh?


:r:r:chk:chk Alex u r getting:BS:mnon:r


----------



## White97Jimmy

Yeah...not a single shot up here.

No matter how many "paper cuts" you guys received, it was far more than was ever sent to the north. Just face it...you guys suck at planning an attack! :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Yeah...not a single shot up here.
> 
> No matter how many "paper cuts" you guys received, it was far more than was ever sent to the north. Just face it...you guys suck at planning an attack! :r


Heyyyy Yall dont talk2much trash, remember im the only1from here going to Fl in Feb. I dont want to get jumpped on. Wish some of yall would make that trip with me and rep the D


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Heyyyy Yall dont talk2much trash, remember im the only1from here going to Fl in Feb. I dont want to get jumpped on. Wish some of yall would make that trip with me and rep the D


As a Detroit native, I will help you represent the D too.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> As a Detroit native, I will help you represent the D too.


And with that said let the SH!T cont.
If have only1person that got my bad im cool, but dammm I got Tom so big and bad now.:chk:chk Lets fight....:mn


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Heyyyy Yall dont talk2much trash, remember im the only1from here going to Fl in Feb. I dont want to get jumpped on. Wish some of yall would make that trip with me and rep the D


If I was not facing the military potentially kicking me out I would be there to support you!!! Not to mention to herf with my Floridian buds and other CS members from around the coutry. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Don't know what the damage to my place is or by who....the wife says something for me but can't make out the name.........wait and see:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> *If I was not facing the military potentially kicking me out *I would be there to support you!!! Not to mention to herf with my Floridian buds and other CS members from around the coutry. :tu


Whats up with that


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Sorry it took so long to post it, but not only did we destroy Florida here on the forum, our Wolverines walked right into their back yard, and spanked the FORMER nation champion Gators, so much for the super QB, i just wish that Hart could have kept his hands on the ball, we could have had a few more TD's.


GO BLUE!!

WOO HOO!


----------



## icehog3

ZYA_LTR said:


> Sorry it took so long to post it, but not only did we destroy Florida here on the forum, our Wolverines walked right into their back yard, and spanked the FORMER nation champion Gators, so much for the super QB, i just wish that Hart could have kept his hands on the ball, we could have had a few more TD's.
> 
> GO BLUE!!
> 
> WOO HOO!


Don't mistake Orlando for the Gators' "backyard". It is far from The Swamp in atmosphere if not mileage. And I would hardly call a 6 point win a "spanking", but hey, that's me. Former National Champs...oh yeah, Michigan _shared _one of those a decade ago. 

Next year I will continue the "Go Gators" cheer....followed closely by "Go Spartans!!" :r

Sorry, I love Detroit, the Tigers, Pistons, etc.....but not The Blew.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

You guys STILL @ it???

Long live Florida!!!  :chk

This coming from a guy in the GREAT city of Baltimore! :chk

Oh yeah........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................BURP :tu[:chk/SIZE]


----------



## ZYA_LTR

icehog3 said:


> Don't mistake Orlando for the Gators' "backyard". It is far from The Swamp in atmosphere if not mileage. And I would hardly call a 6 point win a "spanking", but hey, that's me. Former National Champs...oh yeah, Michigan _shared _one of those a decade ago.
> 
> Next year I will continue the "Go Gators" cheer....followed closely by "Go Spartans!!" :r
> 
> Sorry, I love Detroit, the Tigers, Pistons, etc.....but not The Blew.


Yeah i know Orlando is far from gainsville, but we were still on their home turf. And no 6 points isn't a spanking, but look at the stats, we outplayed them, and only due to our several turnovers, did we not spank them on the scoreboard, hell Hart gave away 2 TD's himself, then being a 20 point lead would be bad.

Anyways, i was even surprised myself that the Wolverines stepped up and played as well as they did, i half expected to lose, and even by a decent margin. I will also say that that damn Florida QB is amazing, the plays he made, and trouble he got out of, he is definetely a force to be reckoned with in the coming seasons, as well as that player #1, interesting to watch them next year.


----------



## icehog3

ZYA_LTR said:


> Yeah i know Orlando is far from gainsville, but we were still on their home turf. And no 6 points isn't a spanking, but look at the stats, we outplayed them, and only due to our several turnovers, did we not spank them on the scoreboard, hell Hart gave away 2 TD's himself, then being a 20 point lead would be bad.
> 
> Anyways, i was even surprised myself that the Wolverines stepped up and played as well as they did, i half expected to lose, and even by a decent margin. I will also say that that damn Florida QB is amazing, the plays he made, and trouble he got out of, he is definetely a force to be reckoned with in the coming seasons, as well as that player #1, interesting to watch them next year.


First off, congrats on the UofM win....to the victor goes the spoils.

But saying you were on the Gators' home turf is like saying that if the game was played at Spartan Stadium that is was on UofM's home turf. :2

Gainesville, FL US to Orlando, FL US 
Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 47 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 114.34 miles

Ann Arbor, MI US to East Lansing, MI US 
Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 3 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 64.23 miles

Michigan deserved the win, and you know I am just having a little fun with ya drowning my sorrows.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

icehog3 said:


> First off, congrats on the UofM win....to the victor goes the spoils.
> 
> But saying you were on the Gators' home turf is like saying that if the game was played at Spartan Stadium that is was on UofM's home turf. :2
> 
> Gainesville, FL US to Orlando, FL US
> Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 47 minutes
> Total Est. Distance: 114.34 miles
> 
> Ann Arbor, MI US to East Lansing, MI US
> Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 3 minutes
> Total Est. Distance: 64.23 miles
> 
> Michigan deserved the win, and you know I am just having a little fun with ya drowning my sorrows.


Totally understand, it's all in fun, and hell, i know better than to upset "The Hog", my Detroit brothers have already filled me in, and i've seen pics of "the guns"....hehe, just looking forward to meeting at a herf, Booker and James speak highly of you.

Yeah and the distance is there, but FL is huge! That, and it's been awhile since i lived there( i did for 8 years)


----------



## icehog3

ZYA_LTR said:


> Totally understand, it's all in fun, and hell, i know better than to upset "The Hog", my Detroit brothers have already filled me in, and i've seen pics of "the guns"....hehe, just looking forward to meeting at a herf, Booker and James speak highly of you.
> 
> Yeah and the distance is there, but FL is huge! That, and it's been awhile since i lived there( i did for 8 years)


Looking foward to herfing with you too...Tell Booker to get workin'!


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Looking foward to herfing with you too...Tell Booker to get workin'!


when is the herf?........................might be able to make it, to hang w/all the boys from the Northern Aggression


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Looking foward to herfing with you too...Tell Booker to get workin'!





snkbyt said:


> when is the herf?........................might be able to make it, to hang w/all the boys from the Northern Aggression


Feb 2nd:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Feb 2nd:tu


or the big one coming this summer....hey Booker:chk:chk:chk


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> or the big one coming this summer....hey Booker:chk:chk:chk


You gonna make it to the Feb 2nd herf Dave? I missed you last time when conch was in town.


----------



## icehog3

ZYA_LTR said:


> You gonna make it to the Feb 2nd herf Dave? I missed you last time when conch was in town.


Check his signature.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> or the big one coming this summer....hey Booker:chk:chk:chk


Yes Sirrrrr Maybe we can get a special person to come home and herf with us???



icehog3 said:


> Check his signature.


Hey Tom were having 2big herfs this year (that I know of) not sure of the 1st one but the second will be in the 1st 2weeks of August. JUst putting that in you head.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yes Sirrrrr Maybe we can get a special person to come home and herf with us???
> 
> Hey Tom were having 2big herfs this year (that I know of) not sure of the 1st one but the second will be in the 1st 2weeks of August. JUst putting that in you head.


As soon as you have the date, lemme know...I need to get home for a smoke.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> As soon as you have the date, lemme know*...I need to get home for a smoke*.


Your going to mess around and im going to let the Press Know.
My girl is planning a birthday party for me August 1st (friday) 
I've been talking to Chip and were looking at giving a herf at my house August 2nd (saturday) so we can make a weekend out of it. Just FYI:tu
Its going to be a open invite to every1. Tom you will be so proud how DownTown Detroit looks now. U wont remember it.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Your going to mess around and im going to let the Press Know.
> My girl is planning a birthday party for me August 1st (friday)
> I've been talking to Chip and were looking at giving a herf at my house August 2nd (saturday) so we can make a weekend out of it. Just FYI:tu
> Its going to be a open invite to every1. Tom you will be so proud how DownTown Detroit looks now. U wont remember it.:chk:chk:chk


I am putting in for the time off tomorrow.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I am putting in for the time off tomorrow.


Tom dont play with me like this


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Tom dont play with me like this


Straight up!! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Straight up!! :tu


Ok let me get with the Detroit Crew and we will have it all together in a few months. Hope u like home made BBQ, Chip being from Texas and me growing up with my popps I think the BBQ will be flowing. All home made/style cooking that weekend. It's going to be a joint effort.:dr


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok let me get with the Detroit Crew and we will have it all together in a few months. Hope u like home made BBQ, Chip being from Texas and me growing up with my popps I think the BBQ will be flowing. All home made/style cooking that weekend. It's going to be a joint effort.:dr


No, I hate BBQ.  :r

Love it!!!! :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> No, I hate BBQ.  :r
> 
> Love it!!!! :dr


Ok it's on then, Ill let ya know in the future:tu


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok it's on then, Ill let ya know in the future:tu


Sounds like a plan, Brother.


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok let me get with the Detroit Crew and we will have it all together in a few months. Hope u like home made BBQ, Chip being from Texas and me growing up with my popps I think the BBQ will be flowing. All home made/style cooking that weekend. It's going to be a joint effort.:dr


:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## ZYA_LTR

icehog3 said:


> Check his signature.


Yeah, but how long are his usual land visits? I hope longer than a month, but ya never know. What is there rotation Land to Sea?


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok let me get with the Detroit Crew and we will have it all together in a few months. Hope u like home made BBQ, Chip being from Texas and me growing up with my popps I think the BBQ will be flowing. All home made/style cooking that weekend. It's going to be a joint effort.:dr


Ah man am i ever down for some BBQ! Definetely down to assist in any way Booker, just drop the dime.


----------



## icehog3

ZYA_LTR said:


> Yeah, but how long are his usual land visits? I hope longer than a month, but ya never know. What is there rotation Land to Sea?


I think he is on the ship until Jan 9.....but I could be wrong, I am a douchebag ya know.  :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


u r more then welcome to attend.



ZYA_LTR said:


> Yeah, but how long are his usual land visits? I hope longer than a month, but ya never know. What is there rotation Land to Sea?


he'll be here for 3months unless things change.



ZYA_LTR said:


> Ah man am i ever down for some BBQ! Definetely down to assist in any way Booker, just drop the dime.


:tu



icehog3 said:


> I think he is on the ship until Jan 9.....but I could be wrong, I am a douchebag ya know.  :r


yes u r right like all other times I hope OldSailor can work things out for august.


----------



## Old Sailor

Home on the 9th for 3 months and I'll be there in August come H*ll or high water.......this cat isn't missing a big herf with Booker and Chip:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

First weekend in August Booker, is that a go cause I might see if my bro from Texas can come up.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Home on the 9th for 3 months and I'll be there in August come H*ll or high water.......this cat isn't missing a big herf with Booker and Chip:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk
> 
> First weekend in August Booker, is that a go cause I might see if my bro from Texas can come up.


it should be the 1st weekend but I will have to see which vacation slot ill get. so for now the 1st or 2nd weekend.
we will pull in a few weeks or a month or so


----------



## Papichulo

Old Sailor said:


> Home on the 9th for 3 months and I'll be there in August come H*ll or high water.......this cat isn't missing a big herf with Booker and Chip:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk
> 
> First weekend in August Booker, is that a go cause I might see if my bro from Texas can come up.


AS in bro, or CS bro? :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Papichulo said:


> AS in bro, or CS bro? :ss


Bro, he got me into cigars:tu:tu


----------



## Mark THS

Detroit area botls: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128670


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *u r more then welcome to attend.*


I would love too, but I have a hard time being able to drive three hours to LJ's there is no way in hell I'll be able to fly to Detroit.

Thanks though.


----------



## Papichulo

:tu


Old Sailor said:


> Bro, he got me into cigars:tu:tu


Right on! That would be cool


----------



## icehog3

Troop_lee said:


> I would love too, but I have a hard time being able to drive three hours to LJ's there is no way in hell I'll be able to fly to Detroit.
> 
> Thanks though.


Ah, quit being a pansy and get to the D!  :r


----------



## Troop_lee

icehog3 said:


> Ah, quit being a pansy and get to the D!  :r


Yeah, sure!! I'll get right one that douche.:ss

:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

icehog3 said:


> Ah, quit being a pansy and get to the D!  :r


Well than are we to expect you on our Feb. 2nd herf date? The more the merrier.


----------



## sailchaser

Gone for one day and theres another herf planned,sounds like a trip to the range or out on the boats or course may be tied in some how:ss


----------



## The Dakotan

It sounds like Booker's crew has surrendered.  What will we do to entertain ourselves now? 

:ss


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> It sounds like Booker's crew has surrendered.  What will we do to entertain ourselves now?
> 
> :ss


Please Jeff.  :r


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> Please Jeff.  :r


just trying to get the boys riled! Obviously, it worked. haha.


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> just trying to get the boys riled! Obviously, it worked. haha.


As I suspected! :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Dakotan said:


> It sounds like Booker's crew has surrendered.  What will we do to entertain ourselves now?
> 
> :ss


Naw were busy planning a herf so we can bomb each other.
Might have to take this act out to the WestCoast:gn


----------



## The Dakotan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Naw were busy planning a herf so we can bomb each other.
> Might have to take this act out to the WestCoast:gn


That is a show I would like to see!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Dakotan said:


> That is a show I would like to see!!!


Stay Tuned.


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Gone for one day and theres another herf planned,sounds like a trip to the range or out on the* boats* or course may be tied in some how:ss


I DON'T THINK SO!!!!!:r


----------



## icehog3

sailchaser said:


> Gone for one day and theres another herf planned,sounds like a trip to the range or out on the boats or course may be tied in some how:ss





Old Sailor said:


> I DON'T THINK SO!!!!!:r


:r :r :r


----------



## wayner123

You girls didn't really think this was over did you?? This is WAR!!!

One hit on a non participating Floridan BOTL isn't enough to do anything in the grand scheme. *Each* one of you is going down, piece by piece. I know most of you called it quits after the supposedly "grand" 3rd round (I've seen more devastation at an old folks home after Mexican night :r :r :r) So that makes it all the easier to take you out, although it wasn't hard to do in the first place.

0103 8555 7492 0629 6792
0103 8555 7492 2711 4624
0103 8555 7491 8517 1585


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> You girls didn't really think this was over did you?? This is WAR!!!
> 
> One hit on a non participating Floridan BOTL isn't enough to do anything in the grand scheme. *Each* one of you is going down, piece by piece. I know most of you called it quits after the supposedly "grand" 3rd round (I've seen more devastation at an old folks home after Mexican night :r :r :r) So that makes it all the easier to take you out, although it wasn't hard to do in the first place.
> 
> 0103 8555 7492 0629 6792
> 0103 8555 7492 2711 4624
> 0103 8555 7491 8517 1585


What happened to that Popcorn icon?


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> I've seen more devastation at an old folks home after Mexican night :r :r :r)


Sucks when they hit you at your residence, huh Wayne? :r


----------



## Mark THS

Tom, are you making the trip up in Feb?


----------



## icehog3

Mark THS said:


> Tom, are you making the trip up in Feb?


To The D?


----------



## Mark THS

icehog3 said:


> To The D?


yessir


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> You girls didn't really think this was over did you?? This is WAR!!!


He finally woke up I C



Papichulo said:


> What happened to that Popcorn icon?


How about this:tu



Mark THS said:


> Tom, are you making the trip up in Feb?


He better.


----------



## wayner123

icehog3 said:


> Sucks when they hit you at your residence, huh Wayne? :r


Yeah that's the worst. :chk


----------



## Old Sailor

wayner123 said:


> You girls didn't really think this was over did you?? This is WAR!!!
> 
> One hit on a non participating Floridan BOTL isn't enough to do anything in the grand scheme. *Each* one of you is going down, piece by piece. I know most of you called it quits after the supposedly "grand" 3rd round (I've seen more devastation at an old folks home after Mexican night :r :r :r) So that makes it all the easier to take you out, although it wasn't hard to do in the first place.
> 
> 0103 8555 7492 0629 6792
> 0103 8555 7492 2711 4624
> 0103 8555 7491 8517 1585


Is that a pic of you:r:r:chk


----------



## Papichulo

Is FL still located south of Georgia and east of Alabama? I am just curious.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Is FL still located south of Georgia and east of Alabama? I am just curious.:tu


LOL
Man Florida is loc N the country anymore. Has Any1seen Florids. (sounds like a good sig) 
Hey Tom, being a Mod & all maybe u can go behind the scense & tell me if any of the Fl guys r still on CS. If not tell them were sorry if u can find any of them. Worst case we'll try2find them n Feb....LOL (;


----------



## icehog3

Florida is still there Booker...I have pics to prove it!


----------



## TimButz2

icehog3 said:


> Florida is still there Booker...I have pics to prove it!


That pretty much sums it up Tom. Hey who is that? Alex? Wayne?, Troop? Ron? and the rest of the Fl crew.:r


----------



## Troop_lee

TimButz2 said:


> That pretty much sums it up Tom. Hey who is that? Alex? Wayne?, Troop? Ron? and the rest of the Fl crew.:r


No, It's not!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Florida is still there Booker...I have pics to prove it!


All man now that's out cold LOL... Oh well I thing the OUR CREW won't b allowed2bomb anymore. No need2 destroy the entire USofA... Dang I know fl is pissed, alex isn't smiling4sure);


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> All man now that's out cold LOL... Oh well *I thing the OUR CREW won't b allowed2bomb anymore.* No need2 destroy the entire USofA... Dang I know fl is pissed, alex isn't smiling4sure);


It's not that you won't be allowed to. It's that you guys can't.:r

I mean if we really tally this up, you will see what I mean. You guys hit random people in Florida and call it a loss for us. There were over 4 states in your "crew" not to mention Canada, and Florida is still standing and still sending. :gn Just that fact alone, shows you Florida is the victor. :mn

But I can understand how visions of grandure come about when you have been cooped up inside due to all the snow and cold. Brrrrr... that reminds me, I need to make sure my AC is on tonight. :r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

> But I can understand how visions of grandure come about when you have been cooped up inside due to all the snow and cold. Brrrrr... that reminds me, I need to make sure my AC is on tonight. :r:r


Aww now that's just wrong. I must say its prett warm where I am right now. 70's isn't bad4this time of the year. I'll be enjoying that Fl weather next month tho & u better have some cold beer waiting when we get there or Tom & Myself will have to show u some Police BeatDown 101..... R U hanging all 3days.


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> It's not that you won't be allowed to. It's that you guys can't.:r
> 
> I mean if we really tally this up, you will see what I mean. You guys hit random people in Florida and call it a loss for us. *There were over 4 states in your "crew"* not to mention Canada, and Florida is still standing and still sending. :gn Just that fact alone, shows you Florida is the victor. :mn
> 
> But I can understand how *visions of grandure* come about when you have been cooped up inside due to all the snow and cold. Brrrrr... that reminds me, I need to make sure my AC is on tonight. :r:r


I know a couple Florida Gorillas who thought their bombs were pretty grand! :r

And of the bombs I received in your raid, about 1/2 of them were from non-Floridians bombing on your behalf!


----------



## Papichulo

A couple of the Floridians beat the piss out of me (Ron and Alex) in a VERY LARGE WAY and I am still trying to smoke the product. The fact is, I have not even put a dent into it. However, I have been pelted with bb / pellet type bombs of a few Floridians. It has been very quiet in TX. 

Tom, it has been quiet up there too eh?


----------



## icehog3

Papichulo said:


> A couple of the Floridians beat the piss out of me (Ron and Alex) in a VERY LARGE WAY and I am still trying to smoke the product. The fact is, I have not even put a dent into it. However, I have been pelted with bb / pellet type bombs of a few Floridians. It has been very quiet in TX.
> 
> Tom, it has been quiet up there too eh?


Not too quiet, I got hit very nicely by some of the Florida (and non-Florida) crew....I just ain't braggin' about "I'm still standing" quite as loudly as them...compensating, maybe?  :r


----------



## Mark THS

:r:r Wait, is someone trying to declare victory for Florida? :r:r:r

I've got a new job for you


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Not too quiet, I got hit very nicely by some of the Florida (and non-Florida) crew....I just ain't braggin' about "I'm still standing" quite as loudly as them...compensating, maybe?  :r


:tpd:


----------



## wayner123

Hmmm, should be interesting today!!!

I am almost as excited to see the BOTL's get them as they will be.


----------



## TimButz2

wayner123 said:


> Hmmm, should be interesting today!!!
> 
> I am almost as excited to see the BOTL's get them as they will be.


Well is seem as if Florida might not be dead yet. Wayne hit me hard with a very nice suprise:

View attachment 16129


All I can say is thanks Wayne this is awesome. I have been wanting to try these and you hit with one of each wrapper version. Thanks Wayne I appreciate it. Beware boys someone from Florida is alive and well


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TimButz2 said:


> Well is seem as if Florida might not be dead yet. Wayne hit me hard with a very nice suprise:


Nice hit wayne. 
even tho u won't answer my question???
enjoy the smokes TimB


----------



## icehog3

OK.....well, I got crushed by Wayner today. Crushed. Truly.

Seems that the FLA crew was none too happy that I was posting descriptions of their bombs without pics. "Sorry Brother," I said..."My digital camera crapped out a long time ago".

Enter Wayne...today, he bombs me with....yup! A digital camera. Unfreakingbelievable! Every once and agin I get a bomb that leaves me close to speechless. Well, you see I have 22 Billionty posts...but trust me, this is about as close as I get to speechless right here. I don't know how to thank you for such a generous gesture Brother.

Or maybe I do.  Now is not the time for smack talk, not after such a wonderful bomb. No, "I am still standing, blah blah blah." I will say this though...the war ain't over. 

Thanks so much Wayne, truly awesome! But I do have a question....how do I take a picture of the camera?? :r


----------



## TimButz2

icehog3 said:


> OK.....well, I got crushed by Wayner today. Crushed. Truly.
> 
> Seems that the FLA crew was none too happy that I was posting descriptions of their bombs without pics. "Sorry Brother," I said..."My digital camera crapped out a long time ago".
> 
> Enter Wayne...today, he bombs me with....yup! A digital camera. Unfreakingbelievable! Every once and agin I get a bomb that leaves me close to speechless. Well, you see I have 22 Billionty posts...but trust me, this is about as close as I get to speechless right here. I don't know how to thank you for such a generous gesture Brother.
> 
> Or maybe I do.  Now is not the time for smack talk, not after such a wonderful bomb. No, "I am still standing, blah blah blah." I will say this though...the war ain't over.
> 
> Thanks so much Wayne, truly awesome! But I do have a question....how do I take a picture of the camera?? :r


Great job Wayne, an awesome hit on a very deserving brother:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> OK.....well, I got crushed by Wayner today. Crushed. Truly.
> 
> Or maybe I do.  Now is not the time for smack talk, not after such a wonderful bomb. No, "I am still standing, blah blah blah." I will say this though...the war ain't over.
> 
> Thanks so much Wayne, truly awesome! But I do have a question....how do I take a picture of the camera?? :r


:r:r:rvery nice hit wayne. Tom please tell me he sent instructions with it
Florida is done yet, but trust me neither are we. Tom lets talk about our florida trip next month


----------



## Mark THS

Awesome hit, Wayne.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r:r:rvery nice hit wayne. Tom please tell me he sent instructions with it
> Florida is done yet, but trust me neither are we. Tom lets talk about our florida trip next month


He absolutely did send the instructions Booker. 

I don't think retaliation on this Gator can wait to be hand delivered.


----------



## wayner123

icehog3 said:


> OK.....well, I got crushed by Wayner today. Crushed. Truly.
> 
> Seems that the FLA crew was none too happy that I was posting descriptions of their bombs without pics. "Sorry Brother," I said..."My digital camera crapped out a long time ago".
> 
> Enter Wayne...today, he bombs me with....yup! A digital camera. Unfreakingbelievable! Every once and agin I get a bomb that leaves me close to speechless. Well, you see I have 22 Billionty posts...but trust me, this is about as close as I get to speechless right here. I don't know how to thank you for such a generous gesture Brother.
> 
> Or maybe I do.  Now is not the time for smack talk, not after such a wonderful bomb. No, "I am still standing, blah blah blah." I will say this though...the war ain't over.
> 
> Thanks so much Wayne, truly awesome! But I do have a question....how do I take a picture of the camera?? :r


Hey,

You are going to make me blush  Glad it got there safely, and I look forward to you posting pics of all those great bombs you get. And the awesome herfs you go to!

The best way to take a pic of the camera would be to take a pic of it in a mirror. I believe it has a timer, so just set it up in your bathroom or other mirror and vogue!! :r

And yes, Florida is still kickin'


----------



## wayner123

TimButz2 said:


> Well is seem as if Florida might not be dead yet. Wayne hit me hard with a very nice suprise:
> 
> View attachment 16129
> 
> 
> All I can say is thanks Wayne this is awesome. I have been wanting to try these and you hit with one of each wrapper version. Thanks Wayne I appreciate it. Beware boys someone from Florida is alive and well


I had no idea that these were on your wish list, but that makes it all the sweeter!! Enjoy, you sent out a ton of bombs not to get something good in return!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

Well, the first FL box to ever show up at my door came today. I knew what it was when I saw the box and the address. I threw it out. It was from some Theyo character, from Debary, FL.

See....I know how to handle them FL bombs!


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> The best way to take a pic of the camera would be to take a pic of it in a mirror. I believe it has a timer, so just set it up in your bathroom or other mirror and vogue!! :r


You send great bombs, Wayne....but icehog don't "vogue"! :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> He absolutely did send the instructions Booker.
> 
> I don't think retaliation on this Gator can wait to be hand delivered.


Oh boy he asked4it didnt he.
Tom dont hurt him2bad, hes still young:chk


----------



## wayner123

White97Jimmy said:


> Well, the first FL box to ever show up at my door came today. I knew what it was when I saw the box and the address. I threw it out. It was from some Theyo character, from Debary, FL.
> 
> See....I know how to handle them FL bombs!


I see you know how to handle them. You are too scared to open them. :mn might attack you.


----------



## Old Sailor

Seeing's how I just got home, figured time for another destructive pkg to be sent........so........lookout below!!!:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

Old Sailor said:


> Seeing's how I just got home, figured time for another destructive pkg to be sent........so........lookout below!!!:r:r:r


Welcome Home Dave!!!   :tu :ss


----------



## sailchaser

icehog3 said:


> Welcome Home Dave!!!   :tu :ss


Never takes you much time to get rolling on Bomb Construction Dave!! Welcome Home!!! :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

icehog3 said:


> Welcome Home Dave!!!   :tu :ss


:tpd:


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Never takes you much time to get rolling on Bomb Construction Dave!! Welcome Home!!! :tu


Been thinkin about this one for a bit!!! oh...and I MIGHT have something special for you at the next herf:r:r:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

wayner123 said:


> Hey,
> 
> You are going to make me blush  Glad it got there safely, and I look forward to you posting pics of all those great bombs you get. And the awesome herfs you go to!
> 
> The best way to take a pic of the camera would be to take a pic of it in a mirror. I believe it has a timer, so just set it up in your *bathroom* or other mirror and vogue!! :r
> 
> And yes, Florida is still kickin'


No Tom!!!....not the bathroom mirror:r:r


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> OK.....well, I got crushed by Wayner today. Crushed. Truly.
> 
> Seems that the FLA crew was none too happy that I was posting descriptions of their bombs without pics. "Sorry Brother," I said..."My digital camera crapped out a long time ago".
> 
> Enter Wayne...today, he bombs me with....yup! A digital camera. Unfreakingbelievable! Every once and agin I get a bomb that leaves me close to speechless. Well, you see I have 22 Billionty posts...but trust me, this is about as close as I get to speechless right here. I don't know how to thank you for such a generous gesture Brother.
> 
> Or maybe I do.  Now is not the time for smack talk, not after such a wonderful bomb. No, "I am still standing, blah blah blah." I will say this though...the war ain't over.
> 
> Thanks so much Wayne, truly awesome! But I do have a question....how do I take a picture of the camera?? :r


:r:r:r Wayner unleashed IMHO opinion his best bomb yet:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Been thinkin about this one for a bit!!! oh...and I MIGHT have something special for you at the next herf:r:r:chk


Dave I was out looking for something special for several people and then I remembered I was married and coundn't store her in my humi for you!! To bad it was just a poster for the ship!!

Still looking for something else !!!!!


----------



## icehog3

In all the excitement regarding Wayne's "Camera Bomb", I forgot to mention that he sent along two wonderful Partagas cigars as well...a Lusitania and another beauty...the beatdown goes on. 

Looking forward to getting the software set up this weekend when I have some time off work, and posting some pics! :tu

P.S....Congrats on the SNRG Wayne!


----------



## DragonMan

WOW!! Great hit on Tom!! I thought Florida was finished then Wayne goes and sounds the battle cry again!! Great job my friend!!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## sailchaser

Wayne nice way to STIR the pot again by sending Tom a Great Hit!:tu:ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Seems like Wayner is the only known survivor of the whole debacle, props to you for hanging in there. I still have never heard about the whereabouts of ATL-Harp, i think we destroyed his new digs with the bombs that were forwarded to him.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> Seeing's how I just got home, figured time for another destructive pkg to be sent........so........lookout below!!!:r:r:r


Welcome home Dave, looking forward to hefing on Feb. 2nd, i'm holding out on the ISOM you gifted me at the MGM herf till we can herf together. That poor stick is crying to be incinerated, it'll be a special night i hope. I'll find out soon.

Jason


----------



## icehog3




----------



## icehog3

Sorry about the scary mug....just gotta outta bed. :r


----------



## Old Sailor

:r:r:r:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

so tom....u are one of them ppl who have to stick out their tougue when they do something?? :r:r


----------



## wayner123

icehog3 said:


>


That's freakin awesome man!! :r:chk

Glad you got it all working well. Now you have no excuse to post damage of those bombs you get and all those herfs you go to. :tu


----------



## icehog3

shaggy said:


> so tom....u are one of them ppl who have to stick out their tougue when they do something?? :r:r


Apparently so. :r :r



wayner123 said:


> That's freakin awesome man!! :r:chk
> 
> Glad you got it all working well. Now you have no excuse to post damage of those bombs you get and all those herfs you go to. :tu


Thanks to you, Brother!! :tu


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Sorry about the scary mug....just gotta outta bed. :r


at least you got dressed..............................................thanks :r

and Dave welcome back to the main land, even if it is in Canada


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> at least you got dressed..............................................thanks :r


I figured you already had enough nekkid pictures of me Alex.


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> I figured you already had enough nekkid pictures of me Alex.


yeah sure..........from L E O Monthly.................................................:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> yeah sure..........from L E O Monthly.................................................:r


When is your centerfold coming out Brother?


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> When is your centerfold coming out Brother?


when the do the special on LEO's that can't smile & the reasons they can't


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> when the do the special on LEO's that can't smile & *the reasons they can't*


My sympathy to the ladies, Brother....but you make up for it with personality. :r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> My sympathy to the ladies, Brother....but you make up for it with personality. :r


thanks.............................................I think


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> at least you got dressed..............................................thanks :r
> 
> and Dave welcome back to the main land, *even if it is in Canada*


Oh a wise guy:r........we'll see who's smiling in the near future!!:chk


----------



## White97Jimmy

wayner123 said:


> I see you know how to handle them. You are too scared to open them. :mn might attack you.


So anyway...I was kidding. I didn't throw it out. I just wanted to scare you!

Thanx for the thoughtfulness! Too bad its nothing but a small mosquito bite!


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> Oh a wise guy:r........we'll see who's smiling in the near future!!:chk


soon Dave.................Soon


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> soon Dave.................Soon


leave my crew alone Alex, remember im coming to Fl with the HogMan:tu


----------



## TimButz2

DETROITPHA357 said:


> leave my crew alone Alex, remember im coming to Fl with the HogMan:tu


Do us proud Booker!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TimButz2 said:


> Do us proud Booker!!!


U know I will.


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> leave my crew alone Alex, remember im coming to Fl with the HogMan:tu


Way cool, But you 2 are coming into the Lion's Den!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Way cool, But you 2 are coming into the Lion's Den!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hey I love Lions, im a true LEO:chk:chk:chk


----------



## icehog3

Booker, I need to launch at least one pre-emptive strike before we go.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

icehog3 said:


> Booker, I need to launch at least one pre-emptive strike before we go.


Atta boy!! Weaken there defenses before you run up the middle and take out the bunch of em.


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> leave my crew alone Alex, remember im coming to Fl with the HogMan:tu


I wish I could go to that Mega Herf 

I know you guys will have fun, but I'll be there in spirit, LOL


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> I wish I could go to that Mega Herf
> 
> I know you guys will have fun, but I'll be there in spirit, LOL


Aren't you up near Orlando Wayne? How come you can't come down?


----------



## wayner123

icehog3 said:


> Aren't you up near Orlando Wayne? How come you can't come down?


Hey,

Yeah I am near Orlando, but I have a baby girl and a wife. I suggested it, but the practicality of it doesn't work out for a good time. Plus it would be like 8 hours travel time alone. Add 2 hours each way with a baby and you can see that it is too much of a hassle.


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Yeah I am near Orlando, but I have a baby girl and a wife. I suggested it, but the practicality of it doesn't work out for a good time. Plus it would be like 8 hours travel time alone. Add 2 hours each way with a baby and you can see that it is too much of a hassle.


Then I truly hope our paths cross another time, I would like to hand you a cigar in person. 

In the meantime, the mail will have to do.


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> Then I truly hope our paths cross another time, I would like to hand you a cigar in person.
> 
> In the meantime, the mail will have to do.


:r:chk:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Booker, I need to launch at least one pre-emptive strike before we go.


Well do what u do Tom, let me know if ya need me.:tu


wayner123 said:


> I wish I could go to that Mega Herf
> 
> I know you guys will have fun, but I'll be there in spirit, LOL


Hope to meet you sometime this year.:tu


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well do what u do Tom, let me know if ya need me.:tu


PM sent.


----------



## wayner123

Hey Booker, did you ever receive a bomb from Florida??


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> Hey Booker, did you ever receive a bomb from Florida??


Who's/what's florida???
Any question???


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Who's/what's florida???
> Any question???


LOL, I am being serious. I looked over this thread, and I may have missed it, but did anyone from the Florida crew hit you?


----------



## Old Sailor

:r:r we're still undetected Booker:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> LOL, I am being serious. I looked over this thread, and I may have missed it, but did anyone from the Florida crew hit you?


I didn't do this4bombs I did it to have fun with some of my friends & make new1's like u. wish u could make the Fl herf.

But still the unknown is the unknown.

PS: Please dont send me anything due to my travels and I wouldnt want your package just sitting around...
Pm sent please check.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r we're still undetected Booker:r


Your now on there radar. Run Run Run:chk:chk:chk
PS: I just had another bottle of the 6grapes. Ok I wont open the next bottle until u get here. I couldnt resist myself.:bn


----------



## Old Sailor

Run......won't have to, the bomb I just sent out should finish the job:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Run......won't have to, the bomb I just sent out should finish the job:r:r:r:r:r


LOL you just wont leave them alone.:r


----------



## icehog3

She ain't singin' yet!!

0307 0020 0001 5925 9421​


----------



## Ron1YY

Crap!!!!!!! This is still going?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? One day, this will end.........


Ron


----------



## Bax

icehog3 said:


> She ain't singin' yet!!​
> 0307 0020 0001 5925 9421 ​


That chick has te biggest set of nads I've ever seen...


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Ron1YY said:


> Crap!!!!!!! This is still going?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? One day, this will end.........
> 
> Ron


Yes, when FL finally admits defeat.


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> Yes, when FL finally admits defeat.


Well thats never going to happen!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> Well thats never going to happen!


Well I guess it will never end then.......

Setting up anmo 4another surprise hit.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Crap!!!!!!! This is still going?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? One day, this will end.........
> 
> Ron


it will probably come to an end 1weekend in the near future.........

note; I'm sire it won't stop there.


----------



## replicant_argent

icehog3 said:


> She ain't singin' yet!!
> 
> 0307 0020 0001 5925 9421​


I just threw up a little in my mouth..

I need to find some sandpaper for my eyeballs now.


----------



## White97Jimmy

Oooooooo....sexy!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Man that is one hell of a foopa!


----------



## Old Sailor

The last bomb I sent should be landing any day now.


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> The last bomb I sent should be landing any day now.


sure Dave sure........................................................................:r


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> it will probably come to an end 1weekend in the near future.........
> 
> note; I'm sire it won't stop there.


:r Maybe!!!!!

Note: then it is a test of wills!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> :r Maybe!!!!!
> 
> Note: then it is a test of wills!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron, no chat for a while on CS.


----------



## White97Jimmy

ZYA_LTR said:


> Man that is one hell of a foopa!


Spelled F.U.P.A.


----------



## sailchaser

White97Jimmy said:


> Oooooooo....sexy!


I think you were out in the cold to long neighbor ,Take your temp I think your not feeling well


----------



## SmokeyJoe

icehog3 said:


> She ain't singin' yet!!
> 
> 0307 0020 0001 5925 9421​


Thanks, Hog, for bringing back this truly classic gagger of a photo! Makin' me claw my eyes out once again... :hn

The thing is... because of the hideousness, some people miss the little bonus of seeing that the skin sometimes mistaken for a leg or part of the bench is actually her STOMACH hanging below the hem of her moo-moo.
Classic! :r


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> The last bomb I sent should be landing any day now.


Dave r u the reason my mailman quit?

Label/Receipt Number: CX21 1637 788C A
Detailed Results:
Notice Left, January 22, 2008, 2:48 pm, SATELLITE BEACH, FL 32937
Arrival at Unit, January 22, 2008, 7:21 am, SATELLITE BEACH, FL 32937
Foreign Acceptance, January 14, 2008, 12:44 pm, CANADA


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> Dave r u the reason my mailman quit?
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: CX21 1637 788C A
> Detailed Results:
> Notice Left, January 22, 2008, 2:48 pm, SATELLITE BEACH, FL 32937
> Arrival at Unit, January 22, 2008, 7:21 am, SATELLITE BEACH, FL 32937
> Foreign Acceptance, January 14, 2008, 12:44 pm, CANADA


WHAT????


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> WHAT????


if not you, then its one of your hoser dudes...........maybe a dragon?


----------



## Old Sailor

:gn:gnnope, wasn't any of them:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! Glad it was you and not ME!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! Glad it was you and not ME!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


If that don't bring a smile to his face, well!!!!!:ss


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> WHAT????


:tpd:
I'm glad I don't work for the post office to complicated for me.


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! Glad it was you and not ME!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


oh really.......................wife will pick it up today, then we'll know the damage.................................and Ron "you're not outa the woods yet"


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> oh really.......................wife will pick it up today, then we'll know the damage.................................and Ron "you're not outa the woods yet"


Sure I am. I have nothing to offer.........A mere gnat on a cow's a$$. I can't compete with these big dogs..........

Or can I...............

Ron


----------



## ZYA_LTR

snkbyt said:


> oh really.......................wife will pick it up today, then we'll know the damage.................................and Ron "you're not outa the woods yet"


Damn, guy sends the poor wife to take the brunt of the explosion, hope she has a blast suit, or you just took out a large policy on her, them canadian bombs can be kinda dangerous.:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! Glad it was you and not ME!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Dont hold your breath



snkbyt said:


> oh really.......................wife will pick it up today, then we'll know the damage.................................and Ron "you're not outa the woods yet"


No he's not



Ron1YY said:


> Sure I am. I have nothing to offer.........A mere gnat on a cow's a$$. I can't compete with these big dogs..........
> 
> Or can I...............
> 
> Ron


No U Cant RonMan:gn


----------



## Old Sailor

Could have sworn a heard a scream from down south there.:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> Could have sworn a heard a scream from down south there.:r:r


no screams.................but maybe a brief smile


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> no screams.................but maybe a brief smile


Dammmmmm that was a screammmm:r:r:r
and a smile


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> no screams.................but maybe a brief smile


A brief smile....:tu:tu hope ya enjoy those bro.....did I hear your movin???


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> A brief smile....:tu:tu hope ya enjoy those bro.....did I hear your movin???


thanks bro....................yes moving this weekend......................make sure ya call my cell phone on the 2nd.....................PM me your number, or use Bookers phone


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> or use Bookers phone


Hey thats going to cost the both of you


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey thats going to cost the both of you


:r:r:chk:r:r


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey thats going to cost the both of you


thats ok.....u and dave both owe me from the last time when dave got lost and u had to talk him in booker :r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> thats ok.....u and dave both owe me from the last time when dave got lost and u had to talk him in booker :r:r


bastage:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dont hold your breath
> 
> No he's not
> 
> No U Cant RonMan:gn


What is this?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

I'm innocent!!!!!!! It wasn't me!!!!!!!! Just check the return........ :r :r

Ron


----------



## sailchaser

snkbyt said:


> no screams.................but maybe a brief smile


Kaboooooomb!!! What a Hit!!


----------



## DragonMan

WOW, Alex it looks like you'll be smiling for a while!! :dr :dr

Great hit Dave I'm glad you're on our side!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## wayner123

icehog3 said:


> She ain't singin' yet!!
> 
> 0307 0020 0001 5925 9421 ​


Seems the North is still able to fire back and *!!WOW!!*

Icehog3 made sure my bomb was met with swift aggression!!










I don't even know if I should smoke these or look at them!! A 1970 Partagas?? Are you kidding?

Thanks so much Tom. I truly and sincerely appreciate this. You guys are all great BOTL and one day we will HERF.


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> no screams.................but maybe a brief smile


Looks like a nice hit there:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

wayner123 said:


> Seems the North is still able to fire back and *!!WOW!!*
> 
> Icehog3 made sure my bomb was met with swift aggression!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know if I should smoke these or look at them!! A 1970 Partagas?? Are you kidding?
> 
> Thanks so much Tom. I truly and sincerely appreciate this. You guys are all great BOTL and one day we will HERF.


What a hit Tom!! :tu:tu:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

WOW:tu:tu:dr:dr


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> Seems the North is still able to fire back and *!!WOW!!*
> 
> Icehog3 made sure my bomb was met with swift aggression!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know if I should smoke these or look at them!! A 1970 Partagas?? Are you kidding?
> 
> Thanks so much Tom. I truly and sincerely appreciate this. You guys are all great BOTL and one day we will HERF.


Wayne, it hardly compares to the bomb you floored me with...just a small thank you for your kindness.

As far as the 70's Partagas goes....You smoke that thing!! 

Tom


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Wayne, it hardly compares to the bomb you floored me with...just a small thank you for your kindness.
> 
> As far as the 70's Partagas goes....You smoke that thing!!
> 
> Tom


damn nice hit Tom............................Wayne, like Tom said SMOKE IT


----------



## TimButz2

Wow!!! Nice hot Tom. Enjoy the smokes Wayne, you deserve them.


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> Seems the North is still able to fire back and *!!WOW!!*
> 
> Icehog3 made sure my bomb was met with swift aggression!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know if I should smoke these or look at them!! A 1970 Partagas?? Are you kidding?
> 
> Thanks so much Tom. I truly and sincerely appreciate this. You guys are all great BOTL and one day we will HERF.


Good Grief Tom!!!!!! Are you trying to kill the guy!!!!!! Sweet hit Tom!!!

Congrats Wayne!!! And like Tom and Alex said.....Fire that puppy up!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

wayner123 said:


> Seems the North is still able to fire back and *!!WOW!!*
> 
> Icehog3 made sure my bomb was met with swift aggression!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know if I should smoke these or look at them!! A 1970 Partagas?? Are you kidding?
> 
> Thanks so much Tom. I truly and sincerely appreciate this. You guys are all great BOTL and one day we will HERF.


:r:r:r:r:r

Wayne, you got IceHogged!! Great hit Tom!


----------



## DragonMan

WOW!!! Admit it Wayne, you got destroyed!!! :dr :dr :dr

Awesome hit Tom, I'm glad you're on our side!!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## sailchaser

DragonMan said:


> WOW!!! Admit it Wayne, you got destroyed!!! :dr :dr :dr
> 
> Awesome hit Tom, I'm glad you're on our side!!! :tu :tu
> 
> :ss


:tpd: Awesome hit Tom,Wayne enjoy that 70's Partagas as part of your recovery:ss


----------



## ATLHARP

Just got alot of those packages that hit at my place in Florida about a week ago.

Man, I got worked!!

Thanks to Timbutz2, Ambientboy, Seanohue, ZYA LTR, for putting a crater where my house used to be................*There will be blood.*..........

Andrew


----------



## Papichulo

ATLHARP said:


> Just got alot of those packages that hit at my place in Florida about a week ago.
> 
> Man, I got worked!!
> 
> Thanks to Timbutz2, Ambientboy, Seanohue, ZYA LTR, for putting a crater where my house used to be................*There will be blood.*..........
> 
> Andrew


That is awesome Andrew.:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

ATLHARP said:


> Just got alot of those packages that hit at my place in Florida about a week ago.
> 
> Man, I got worked!!
> 
> Thanks to Timbutz2, Ambientboy, Seanohue, ZYA LTR, for putting a crater where my house used to be................*There will be blood.*..........
> 
> Andrew


Are you serious?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Mayham and Destruction Andrew, Mayham and Destruction Bro!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ATLHARP said:


> Just got alot of those packages that hit at my place in Florida about a week ago.
> 
> Man, I got worked!!
> 
> Thanks to Timbutz2, Ambientboy, Seanohue, ZYA LTR, for putting a crater where my house used to be................*There will be blood.*..........
> 
> Andrew


Man is this guy is still around???


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man is this guy is still around???


I was wondering the same thing. Is Andrew still alive. Me do not know.


----------



## Ron1YY

I don't think they will be responding anymore :ss :hn :gn :mn!!!!!!!

The WHOLE Crew pulled together and Layed one on them!!!!!


Ron


----------



## TimButz2

Ron1YY said:


> I don't think they will be responding anymore :ss :hn :gn :mn!!!!!!!
> 
> The WHOLE Crew pulled together and Layed one on them!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Bla Bla Bla, :r


----------



## Ron1YY

TimButz2 said:


> Bla Bla Bla, :r


Ah Hell!!!!!!! We missed 2 of you  Are you coming to MMH III Next week? :ss

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron you're still around? :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Ron you're still around? :tu


Oh We're still here :ss

We pulled the usual Herf Hit :tu :mn

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

And we're still here......no WHITE FLAG either:r:rpics are in the Detroit herf thread.


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Ron you're still around? :tu


me too..............still here


Old Sailor said:


> And we're still here......no WHITE FLAG either:r:rpics are in the Detroit herf thread.


then it continues then :mn


----------



## Papichulo

I think GA fell off the map. No one has heard from Andrew lately. I hope he is ok.


----------



## TimButz2

Ron1YY said:


> Ah Hell!!!!!!! We missed 2 of you  Are you coming to MMH III Next week? :ss
> 
> Ron


Nice hit on Booker and the boys at the Detroit Herf. I wish I was coming down to MMH III but I have so much going on up here between home & work. Maybe one of these days I'll get down there to hang with you and the rest of the FLorida Crew.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TimButz2 said:


> *Nice hit on Booker *and the boys at the Detroit Herf..


They missed me I got recalled back to work for a min.
I cant be hit:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> I don't think they will be responding anymore :ss :hn :gn :mn!!!!!!!
> 
> The WHOLE Crew pulled together and Layed one on them!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hey Ron the bomb didnt go off, It didnt have a note or flagg in it:r guess where going to have to show u guys how to bomb


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Ron the bomb didnt go off, It didnt have a note or flagg in it:r guess where going to have to show u guys how to bomb


It was disarmed by the whole D Gang


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> It was disarmed by the whole D Gang


YA...except for the box that was thrown at me from Aladdin Sane:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> It was disarmed by the whole D Gang


Did we say thxs4the great smokes tho. (maybe next time):cb


----------



## sailchaser

My mind was locked in photoshop Thanks see
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131368&page=27

Anyway , My wife and I were still in awe of the generosity of the entire Florida Crew what a selection your Crew put together and making our eveing THANKS :tu:tu


----------



## Darb85

*slinks in*

he he he


----------



## snkbyt

sailchaser said:


> My mind was locked in photoshop Thanks see
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131368&page=27
> 
> Anyway , My wife and I were still in awe of the generosity of the entire Florida Crew what a selection your Crew put together and making our eveing THANKS :tu:tu


you should see it in person, someday


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> you should see it in person, someday


I would love to do that someday:tu


----------



## sailchaser

snkbyt said:


> you should see it in person, someday


:tpd: Thanks for the offer .I got to work but the wife is going down to Little Pinney Island, Jacksonville feb 9th to visit her brother and baby sit.It's a great place to visit and I plan on getting back down in the fall,I will try and hook up:tu


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Did we say thxs4the great smokes tho. (maybe next time):cb


Well I don't want to wait!! The Florida Crew is a very generous bunch of BOTLs and I would like to thank them for the awesome bomb that they sent for the herf!!! You guys are the best but no white flag = no surrender!! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> Well I don't want to wait!! The Florida Crew is a very generous bunch of BOTLs and I would like to thank them for the awesome bomb that they sent for the herf!!! You guys are the best but *no white flag = no surrender!!* :ss


:rCan I use that for my sig


----------



## Ron1YY

DragonMan said:


> Well I don't want to wait!! The Florida Crew is a very generous bunch of BOTLs and I would like to thank them for the awesome bomb that they sent for the herf!!! You guys are the best but no *white flag = no surrender!! :ss*





DETROITPHA357 said:


> :rCan I use that for my sig
> 
> *!!No White Flag = No Surrender!!*


And so it continues!!!!!!!

I guess Booker and Tom will be the first to suffer.......AND there WILL be a White flag there!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> And so it continues!!!!!!!
> 
> I guess Booker and Tom will be the first to suffer.......AND there WILL be a White flag there!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Sure they will :r:r


----------



## wayner123

DragonMan said:


> Well I don't want to wait!! The Florida Crew is a very generous bunch of BOTLs and I would like to thank them for the awesome bomb that they sent for the herf!!! You guys are the best but no white flag = no surrender!! :ss


WOW!! Awesome hit FL guys!! The rest of you should take note, FL does not lose. :bx

And to the comment about not surrendering you should read this article I gave dball: http://www.askmen.com/money/mafioso_100/134_mafia.html

Otherwise, you just look silly claiming you are not beaten, when in fact you are :r:r:mn:gn


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> And so it continues!!!!!!!
> 
> I guess Booker and *Tom* will be the first to suffer.......AND there WILL be a White flag there!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


What the heck did I do???  :r


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> What the heck did I do???  :r


Beat up the Crew, Janitor Duties around here sometimes, Make me laugh, Did Splits with me, Just being a Bro in General..........Oh, and Not being at the herf made you the SOLE SURVIVOR!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

I wouldn't worry Tom, just ask Booker


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> I wouldn't worry Tom, just ask Booker


 :tpd: He He!:r


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Beat up the Crew, Janitor Duties around here sometimes, Make me laugh, Did Splits with me, Just being a Bro in General..........Oh, and Not being at the herf made you the SOLE SURVIVOR!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


But I wanna be the sole survivor! :r



Old Sailor said:


> I wouldn't worry Tom, just ask Booker


That's what worries me! :r


----------



## TimButz2

icehog3 said:


> But I wanna be the sole survivor! :r
> 
> That's what worries me! :r


Not to worry Tom, I got your back, your not the only survivor in this war...


----------



## icehog3

TimButz2 said:


> Not to worry Tom, I got your back, your not the only survivor in this war...


You da Man, Tim.


----------



## sailchaser

icehog3 said:


> But I wanna be the sole survivor! :r
> 
> That's what worries me! :r


I would think that it should and could make someone worry but maybe not you :r


----------



## Ron1YY

Old Sailor said:


> Sure they will :r:r


Hmmm,  Nah, You guys wouldn't



Old Sailor said:


> I wouldn't worry Tom, just ask Booker


  Hmmmm, Nah :ss



sailchaser said:


> :tpd: He He!:r


Hmmmm, Nah, looking to deep into this, Mental Warfare......



sailchaser said:


> I would think that it should and could make someone worry but maybe not you :r


Ok, I'll have to go to the locker.............Just in case :mn

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

I am still around, does it mean I have to attend the herf to be a survivor?


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I am still around, does it mean I have to attend the herf to be a survivor?


Nope, But now that you have me attention.........:hn

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Nope, But now that you have me attention.........:hn
> 
> Ron


Ron, moments after posting my post the FEDEX man came a knocking with a west coast bomb that came in a coffin. First you from the west coast and then PapaJohn from the west coast. What is this world coming too! It is like riding bitch in a truck.


----------



## sailchaser

Papichulo said:


> Ron, moments after posting my post the FEDEX man came a knocking with a west coast bomb that came in a coffin. First you from the west coast and then PapaJohn from the west coast. What is this world coming too! It is like riding bitch in a truck.


Did you see the blog-Fed Ex has issued bomb proof uniforms for delivery purposes


----------



## Papichulo

sailchaser said:


> Did you see the blog-Fed Ex has issued bomb proof uniforms for delivery purposes


NO, but the FEDEX got a kick out of it. The look on his face was priceless.


----------



## sailchaser

Papichulo said:


> NO, but the FEDEX got a kick out of it. The look on his face was priceless.


:r sounds like a comercial for something :tu


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Ron, moments after posting my post the FEDEX man came a knocking with a west coast bomb that came in a coffin. First you from the west coast and then PapaJohn from the west coast. What is this world coming too! It is like riding bitch in a truck.


note to self:
never get directions from Brent, he thinks FL is on the same West coast as WA


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Pic's of the entire Florida crew waiving the white flag is a-coming:tu
Maurice post those pics...:r:r:r We even took out the OldMan:chk:gn:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

Mo!!!! where's those pics??? Don't make me come over there!!:r:r


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Pic's of the entire Florida crew waiving the white flag is a-coming:tu
> Maurice post those pics...:r:r:r We even took out the OldMan:chk:gn:chk


Mission accomplished I take it!! WTG :tu :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Pic's of the entire Florida crew waiving the white flag is a-coming We even took out the OldMan


Who from our crew did that???????? :r The only one that HELD a white flag was using it to Wipe :r :r



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Maurice post those pics...


Yeah Mo, Post all the pics!!!!!! Especially the one with Booker waving the flag!!!!!!!!!:r

Ron


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Pic's of the entire Florida crew waiving the white flag is a-coming:tu
> Maurice post those pics...:r:r:r We even took out the OldMan:chk:gn:chk


Boss! De Flag! De Flag!! :r


----------



## Bear

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Maurice post those pics...


Nice!!! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## shaggy

oh i see the plot thickens......we need photographic evidence


----------



## Ron1YY

shaggy said:


> oh i see the plot thickens......we need photographic evidence


Mo is holding out on us!!!!!!!! Come on Maurice!!!!!!!! Post that Bad Boy up!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Mo is holding out on us!!!!!!!! Come on Maurice!!!!!!!! Post that Bad Boy up!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


 Sorry2inform u guys but when we came from the 80degree weather to 0degree then -1 later that nite weather Mo's camera went kplunkkk... (; so no pic of Booker & Tom holding that white flag u guys talk about... Tom what r they smoking???

seroiusly he's in class this morning. were going to a fellow mason house to celebrate something & he'll have his laptop & cam & ill have him post them then. pre herf @ JR's in southfield, MI...

I'm still not sure the weather is warm enough to upload pics just yet, sense Ron keeps calling me telling me about how cold it is down there (80degressss) Oh yeah Ron that's coldddddd (;


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Sorry2inform u guys but when we came from the 80degree weather to 0degree then -1 later that nite weather Mo's camera went kplunkkk... (; so no pic of Booker & Tom holding that white flag u guys talk about... Tom what r they smoking???
> 
> seroiusly he's in class this morning. were going to a fellow mason house to celebrate something & he'll have his laptop & cam & ill have him post them then. pre herf @ JR's in southfield, MI...
> 
> I'm still not sure the weather is warm enough to upload pics just yet, sense Ron keeps calling me telling me about how cold it is down there (80degressss) Oh yeah Ron that's coldddddd (;


I understand what you mean about the weather Booker:ss Horribly cold this morning........69* here this morning!!!! BRRRRRRRR :r But it is supposed to get in the 80's later today 

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> I understand what you mean about the weather Booker:ss Horribly cold this morning........69* here this morning!!!! BRRRRRRRR :r But it is supposed to get in the 80's later today
> 
> Ron


hey ro that rep your state pass is coming your way via me so be looking out4it. seems I might have the last laugh after all.....


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> hey ro that rep your state pass is coming your way via me so be looking out4it. seems I might have the last laugh after all.....


I don't think so Brother Booker!!!!!!!! As long as I have your addy.......You will NOT be safe!!!!!!:ss

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> I don't think so Brother Booker!!!!!!!! As long as I have your addy.......You will NOT be safe!!!!!!:ss
> 
> Ron


:tg:tg:tg:tg:tg:tg:tg


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tg:tg:tg:tg:tg:tg:tg
> 
> *Now that were done with the Florida Crew, who's next*


BTW, You may be done with us. BUT, by no means are we done with a few of guy guys just yet :ss

Oh, and I thought we spoke at the Herf about your question :gn :mn

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> I understand what you mean about the weather Booker:ss Horribly cold this morning........*69* here this morning*!!!! BRRRRRRRR :r But it is supposed to get in the 80's later today
> 
> Ron


Bastid!! :r


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, The plan had to be formed carefully being that Booker and Tom are operationally savy Gorillas.

First the Bait



















Then we set the trap










Notice, Booker is distracted by the bait and does not realize that he is surrounded by the Florida Crew

Now Booker sees he is surrounded and in trouble










With no where to go and no recourse.........Here we have Booker, Head hung and you see in his hand........The White Flag!!!!!!!!!










:ss Victory, sometimes is SO SWEET!!!!!

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Damn, Booker, whatcha doin' holdin' that flag!!  :r


----------



## shaggy

i think that pic should have been saved for the photochop contests....no way a brother would do that without a meeting of the highest order....booker tell us it aint so brother


----------



## TimButz2

Ron1YY said:


> I don't think so Brother Booker!!!!!!!! As long as I have your addy.......You will NOT be safe!!!!!!:ss
> 
> Ron


The some goes for you as well Ron, a few of the Northern Aggression Crew couldn't make it down to Florida but we have your addy...and your cohorts as well. So it seems you will *NOT* be safe. Don't mess with General Booker and the Hog:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> Damn, Booker, whatcha doin' holdin' that flag!!  :r


They must have plied him full of 6 grapes:r


----------



## Ron1YY

TimButz2 said:


> The some goes for you as well Ron, a few of the Northern Aggression Crew couldn't make it down to Florida but we have your addy...and your cohorts as well. So it seems you will *NOT* be safe. *Don't mess with General Booker and the Hog*:ss


*WE*(The Whole Florida Crew) had to at least Try!!!!!!!! :ss

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Snake said:


> note to self:
> never get directions from Brent, he thinks FL is on the same West coast as WA


:r:r:r

Alex, you and Ron will probably kick my ass. I had an opportunity to be the Command Chief at Patrick (Reserve side) and I did not listen to the advice of a close friend and missed the package submittal date. I feel I had a 95% chance. I am a tool.

Oh by the way, you know I ment East coast


----------



## TimButz2

Ron1YY said:


> *WE*(The Whole Florida Crew) had to at least Try!!!!!!!! :ss
> 
> Ron


Oh I know you and the rest of the crew were in on it and we have the addys as well. The North will never surrender. Gland you guys had a great time wish I had been there.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> They must have plied him full of 6 grapes:r


If not a full belly of food instead. Sometimes the food can be as strong of a drug. And by the looks of things, the Florida crew has got an awesme caterer!


----------



## sailchaser

Food plus 6 grapes sounds like a planned attack on the senses for any strong willed member of the Jungle and it looks like you Fl guys put on one heck of a lot of fuel for the Booker and the Hog I say deception was in the air with that one picture that can not be named.


----------



## icehog3

sailchaser said:


> Food plus 6 grapes sounds like a planned attack on the senses for any strong willed member of the Jungle and it looks like you Fl guys put on one heck of a lot of fuel for the Booker and the Hog I say deception was in the air with that one picture that can not be named.


No pictures of this hog with any white flag.  :r


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Alex, you and Ron will probably kick my ass. I had an opportunity to be the Command Chief at Patrick (Reserve side) and I did not listen to the advice of a close friend and missed the package submittal date. I feel I had a 95% chance. I am a tool.
> 
> Oh by the way, you know I ment East coast


you did what? oh yeah you didn't do....................you're right "you are a tool"


icehog3 said:


> No pictures of this hog with any white flag.  :r


thats because Booker was waving it around, but there was some snorting


----------



## snkbyt

TimButz2 said:


> The some goes for you as well Ron, a few of the Northern Aggression Crew couldn't make it down to Florida but we have your addy...and your cohorts as well. So it seems you will *NOT* be safe. Don't mess with General Booker and the Hog:ss


I moved last month, to a secret location.........................always safe and a step a head........................................................


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> No pictures of this hog with any white flag.  :r


We bombed him, we beat him, we kicked him, BUT, we just couldn't get him to wave the flag  :r

Ron


----------



## TimButz2

Snake said:


> I moved last month, to a secret location.........................always safe and a step a head........................................................


How quickly you forget Alex...I know where you are...:chk:gn:mn:fu


----------



## Papichulo

Snake said:


> you did what? oh yeah you didn't do....................you're right "you are a tool"
> 
> thats because Booker was waving it around, but there was some snorting


I know I am. I should have jumped all over that.


----------



## icehog3

Snake said:


> thats because Booker was waving it around, but there was some snorting


The snorting was due to some excellent rum provided by my favorite snake. 



Ron1YY said:


> We bombed him, we beat him, we kicked him, BUT, we just couldn't get him to wave the flag  :r
> 
> Ron


It was a relentless, epic beatdown Ron....I am just allergic to white cloth. :r


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> It was a relentless, epic beatdown Ron....I am just allergic to white cloth. :r


Now you tell us!!!!!!!! If I would have know that, I would have gotten a *Paper Flag *:r :r

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I know I am. I should have jumped all over that.


that Chief is an understatement :2


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Now you tell us!!!!!!!! If I would have know that, I would have gotten a *Paper Flag *:r :r
> 
> Ron


Live and learn!  :r

I had a napkin for the awesome turkey and pig, and I waved it in front of my mouth if that counts.


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Live and learn!  :r
> 
> I had a napkin for the awesome turkey and pig, and I waved it in front of my mouth if that counts.


unfortunately if it wasn't caught on film...................it didn't happen :r


----------



## icehog3

Snake said:


> unfortunately if it wasn't caught on film...................it didn't happen :r


Like a smile?  :r


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Live and learn!  :r
> 
> I had a napkin for the awesome turkey and pig, and I waved it in front of my mouth if that counts.





Snake said:


> unfortunately if it wasn't caught on film...................it didn't happen :r





icehog3 said:


> Like a smile?  :r


TOUCHE!!!!!!! :r :r

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> *WE*(The Whole Florida Crew) had to at least Try!!Ron


It was fun but the next one will be even more fun



Old Sailor said:


> They must have plied him full of 6 grapes:r


Yes they did and I didnt know I had it. 



TimButz2 said:


> The some goes for you as well Ron, a few of the Northern Aggression Crew couldn't make it down to Florida but we have your addy...and your cohorts as well. So it seems you will *NOT* be safe. Don't mess with General Booker and the Hog:ss


See we got people all over the world watching out backs.:tu


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> See we got people all over the world watching out backs.:tu


are you sure its enough


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Snake said:


> are you sure its enough


YESSSSS:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> YESSSSS:tu


Hostile aggression and pure determination has won battles before.......This will be no different :ss :tu

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Hostile aggression and pure determination has won battles before.......This will be no different :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


Hey I thought we were on the same side (hint)


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ron1YY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hostile aggression and pure determination has won battles before.......This will be no different :ss :tu
> 
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I thought we were on the same side (hint)
Click to expand...

*Say it isn't so!!!! Booker has joined the dark side!!!!*


----------



## icehog3

DragonMan said:


> *Say it isn't so!!!! Booker has joined the dark side!!!!*


The Dark Side joined Booker.


----------



## DragonMan

icehog3 said:


> The Dark Side joined Booker.


???? Now I feel out of the loop!!  Is this some covert mission not requiring us Canadians???


----------



## icehog3

DragonMan said:


> ???? Now I feel out of the loop!!  Is this some covert mission not requiring us Canadians???


The loop is merely beginning. Our Canadian Brothers will not be forgotten.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> *Say it isn't so!!!! Booker has joined the dark side!!!!*


:cb



icehog3 said:


> The Dark Side joined Booker.






DragonMan said:


> ???? Now I feel out of the loop!! * Is this some covert mission not requiring us Canadians?*??


Yep



icehog3 said:


> *The loop is merely beginning*. Our Canadian Brothers will not be forgotten.


When the Pm's go out u' can say this will be the wars of all wars. GAME OVER:gn:mn


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :cb
> 
> Yep
> 
> When the Pm's go out u' can say this will be the wars of all wars. GAME OVER:gn:mn


Fun:gn Fun :gnFun :gnFun


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> DragonMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Say it isn't so!!!! Booker has joined the dark side!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> :cb
> 
> 
> 
> icehog3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Side joined Booker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???? Now I feel out of the loop!! * Is this some covert mission not requiring us Canadians?*??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> icehog3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The loop is merely beginning.* Our Canadian Brothers will not be forgotten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Pm's go out u' can say this will be the wars of all wars. GAME OVER:gn:mn
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting Booker and confusing me even more!!!


----------



## sailchaser

DragonMan said:


> Thanks for posting Booker and confusing me even more!!!


Nick,I promise no tunnels involved


----------



## icehog3

DragonMan said:


> Thanks for posting Booker and confusing me even more!!!


Welcome to the Club!!

 :r J/K Booker, ya know we love ya!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> Thanks for posting Booker and confusing me even more!!!


Man thats what I do.:ss


sailchaser said:


> Nick,I promise no tunnels involved


:r:r:r:r Ok that wasnt funny but:r:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

Looky what I got a new aiming device








He he he he he 
Addresses not needed !!!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

sailchaser said:


> Looky what I got a new aiming device
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He he he he he


We're bombing Algeria??

 :r


----------



## DragonMan

sailchaser said:


> Nick,I promise no tunnels involved


:r I'm not worried about the tunnel anymore Chris, I more scared of customs now!! :r


----------



## sailchaser

icehog3 said:


> We're bombing Algeria??
> 
> :r


I have the cloaking screen on :tuwouldn't want to give anything away even if i knew what I was talking about:r:r


----------



## DragonMan

icehog3 said:


> We're bombing Algeria??
> 
> :r


Algeria, eh!! Wonder how long it'll take Canada Post to deliver there!!! Dog sleds have a little problem with oceans!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> We're bombing Algeria??
> 
> :r


Man I dont remember discussing that



DragonMan said:


> :r I'm not worried about the tunnel anymore Chris, *I more scared of customs *now!! :r


:r
Im not laughing at u im laughing with u


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> The loop is merely beginning. Our Canadian Brothers will not be forgotten.


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> :r I'm not worried about the tunnel anymore Chris, I more scared of customs now!! :r


WUSSSSSSSS:r:r


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> WUSSSSSSSS:r:r


Yes...yes I am!!! :r :r I have a new respect for the pain customs can dish out!!! :hn


----------



## snkbyt

DragonMan said:


> Yes...yes I am!!! :r :r I have a new respect for the pain customs can dish out!!! :hn


beats knowing the pain of prison......................................................:r


----------



## sailchaser

DragonMan said:


> Yes...yes I am!!! :r :r I have a new respect for the pain customs can dish out!!! :hn


:tpd:
I know what you mean, when I was young and could fit into a 1969 VW coming accross they made my life miserable let's just say it took about a day to put my smashed bug back together :hn


----------



## icehog3

Booker! Man Down! Man Down!! 

Made in Dade (Mike) decided to reinitiate hostilities  between the Florida crew and Booker's crew by pretty much crippling me with a mega-bomb today. One of the biggest battle victories in the War so far, I am gonna need a medic, a splint, a lighter and some rum. 

Mike CRUSHED me with a bomb of epic magnitude.

'06 Bolivar Royal Corona
'06 Vegas Robania Clasico
'07 Bolivar Petite Corona
'06 Romeo y Julieta #2 Tubos
'05 Punch Punch
'07 Trinidad Reyes
'06 Cohiba Siglo I
'06 Montecristo Edmundo
'06 Partagas PSP2
'05 El Rey del Mundo Petite Corona
'05 H. Upmann Mag46

I am hurt, down and trying to recover....reaching for the flag....reaching....Booker...save me!!

Mike...unbelievable, Brother! It was so great meeting you at MMHIII, I look forward to seeing you when I get down there again....soon. Maybe we can double, Ron says he has someome who wants to curl my tail.  Thank you more than I can say!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

icehog3 said:


> Booker! Man Down! Man Down!!
> 
> Made in Dade (Mike) decided to reinitiate hostilities  between the Florida crew and Booker's crew by pretty much crippling me with a mega-bomb today. One of the biggest battle victories in the War so far, I am gonna need a medic, a splint, a lighter and some rum.
> 
> Mike CRUSHED me with a bomb of epic magnitude.
> 
> '06 Bolivar Royal Corona
> '06 Vegas Robania Clasico
> '07 Bolivar Petite Corona
> '06 Romeo y Julieta #2 Tubos
> '05 Punch Punch
> '07 Trinidad Reyes
> '06 Cohiba Siglo I
> '06 Montecristo Edmundo
> '06 Partagas PSP2
> '05 El Rey del Mundo Petite Corona
> '05 H. Upmann Mag46
> 
> I am hurt, down and trying to recover....reaching for the flag....reaching....Booker...save me!!
> 
> Mike...unbelievable, Brother! It was so great meeting you at MMHIII, I look forward to seeing you when I get down there again....soon. Maybe we can double, Ron says he has someome who wants to curl my tail.  Thank you more than I can say!


Good grief, Tom! That takes "devastation" to a whole different realm. Nicely done, Mike. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Booker! Man Down! Man Down!!
> 
> Made in Dade (Mike) decided to reinitiate hostilities  between the Florida crew and Booker's crew by pretty much crippling me with a mega-bomb today. One of the biggest battle victories in the War so far, I am gonna need a medic, a splint, a lighter and some rum.
> 
> Mike CRUSHED me with a bomb of epic magnitude.
> 
> '06 Bolivar Royal Corona
> '06 Vegas Robania Clasico
> '07 Bolivar Petite Corona
> '06 Romeo y Julieta #2 Tubos
> '05 Punch Punch
> '07 Trinidad Reyes
> '06 Cohiba Siglo I
> '06 Montecristo Edmundo
> '06 Partagas PSP2
> '05 El Rey del Mundo Petite Corona
> '05 H. Upmann Mag46
> 
> I am hurt, down and trying to recover....reaching for the flag....reaching....Booker...save me!!
> 
> Mike...unbelievable, Brother! It was so great meeting you at MMHIII, I look forward to seeing you when I get down there again....soon. Maybe we can double, Ron says he has someome who wants to curl my tail.  Thank you more than I can say!


Well Tom I guess this war will never endddddd. The scary part is there on our team now but they cant seem to stop hitting us from the backside. Enjoy the smokes and we should be ready for the next war in a month or so.


----------



## snkbyt

nice hit Mikey, enjoy the smokes Tom


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Booker! Man Down! Man Down!!
> 
> Made in Dade (Mike) decided to reinitiate hostilities  between the Florida crew and Booker's crew by pretty much crippling me with a mega-bomb today. One of the biggest battle victories in the War so far, I am gonna need a medic, a splint, a lighter and some rum.
> 
> Mike CRUSHED me with a bomb of epic magnitude.
> 
> '06 Bolivar Royal Corona
> '06 Vegas Robania Clasico
> '07 Bolivar Petite Corona
> '06 Romeo y Julieta #2 Tubos
> '05 Punch Punch
> '07 Trinidad Reyes
> '06 Cohiba Siglo I
> '06 Montecristo Edmundo
> '06 Partagas PSP2
> '05 El Rey del Mundo Petite Corona
> '05 H. Upmann Mag46
> 
> I am hurt, down and trying to recover....reaching for the flag....reaching....Booker...save me!!
> 
> Mike...unbelievable, Brother! It was so great meeting you at MMHIII, I look forward to seeing you when I get down there again....soon. Maybe we can double, Ron says he has someome who wants to curl my tail.  Thank you more than I can say!


BEAUTIFUL Hit Mikey!!!!!! Make the Hog wave the flag!!!!!!!!! enjoy them Tom, And I hope it won't be too long until you get back down here Brother!!!!!!!



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well Tom I guess this war will never endddddd. *The scary part is there on our team now but they cant seem to stop hitting us from the backside*. Enjoy the smokes and we should be ready for the next war in a month or so.


We SOOOOOO Love to hit it from behind :r :r :r !!!!!!

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> BEAUTIFUL Hit Mikey!!!!!! Make the Hog wave the flag!!!!!!!!! enjoy them Tom, *And I hope it won't be too long until you get back down here Brother*!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I guarantee it won't be Ron!


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> I guarantee it won't be Ron!


hope not just make sure its B4 9/08


----------



## icehog3

Snake said:


> hope not just make sure its B4 9/08


It will be, but what is the significance of 09/08?


----------



## BigVito

[No message]


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Dont cry only 2other people know some of the details so far. In 2-3 weeks plans will come out. U will get a pm.:tu


----------



## freakygar

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well Tom I guess this war will never endddddd. *The scary part is there on our team now but they cant seem to stop hitting us from the backside.* Enjoy the smokes and we should be ready for the next war in a month or so.


It took me 106 pages worth of reading to get what this thread was about.
No further reading will be needed or done.

To each his own.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ahc4353 said:


> It took me 106 pages worth of reading to get what this thread was about.
> No further reading will be needed or done.
> 
> To each his own.


Man your better then me, I read the 1st and last post:r I then post, get yelled at, back and read (LIKE I SHOULD HAVE IN THE 1ST PLACE), then im good.... PM sent back:tu

This next war will be war of wars.:gn:gn


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> It took me 106 pages worth of reading to get what this thread was about.
> No further reading will be needed or done.
> 
> To each his own.


go build a mancave 


DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man your better then me, I read the 1st and last post:r I then post, get yelled at, back and read (LIKE I SHOULD HAVE IN THE 1ST PLACE), then im good.... PM sent back:tu
> 
> This next war will be war of wars.:gn:gn


I was wondering when this started why BV was never sent a PM:gn


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Uh-oh.....What are you two up to?


----------



## BigVito

Mr.Maduro said:


> Uh-oh.....What are you two up to?


 Al is building mancaves, he is doing a national tour 

Booker is avoiding mud :r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> I was wondering when this started why BV was never sent a PM:gn


I did u never replied. I'll make sure your' in on this1.



Mr.Maduro said:


> Uh-oh.....What are you two up to?


U know the same old same old. I'll hit ya with a pm in 2-3 weeks.:tu


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I did u never replied. I'll make sure your' in on this1.
> 
> U know the same old same old. I'll hit ya with a pm in 2-3 weeks.:tu


:r damit what u mean I no reply? I will this time.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey yall check this out:r:r

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1684150&postcount=1

:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

let me know when, will see what I can do :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

OH BOY :mn:gn:mn:gn:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> let me know when, will see what I can do :ss


U know I will.:tu



Old Sailor said:


> OH BOY :mn:gn:mn:gn:chk


:gn:chk

Thread will open next week fellas.:tu


----------



## ucubed

bump

So I was told to check out this war...and though I did't read all of it...I saw enough listing to see that we win =)


----------



## icehog3

ucubed said:


> bump
> 
> So I was told to check out this war...and though I did't read all of it...I saw enough listing to see that we win =)


"We"? I didn't see any bombs that you fired in this war...


----------



## ucubed

well I just joined not to long ago...I only recently just got into cs =)...all in due time don't worry


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> "We"? I didn't see any bombs that you fired in this war...


maybe he is French


----------



## Mr.Maduro

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U know I will.:tu
> 
> :gn:chk
> 
> Thread will open next week fellas.:tu


Check the date....  What are you on Old Sailor time?:r


----------



## freakygar

Mr.Maduro said:


> Check the date....  What are you on Old Sailor time?:r


:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

ucubed said:


> well I just joined not to long ago...I only recently just got into cs =)...all in due time don't worry


So the correct statement would be (although it is completely incorrect), "_They_ won". 

No worries, Brother, I know you are new.....you can try to help them win the next war.


----------



## ucubed

ahaha yes they won... but they is so broad...another memeber to the fl bandwagon =)


----------



## massphatness

icehog3 said:


> So the correct statement would be (although it is completely incorrect), "_They_ won".
> 
> No worries, Brother, I know you are new.....you can try to help them win the next war.


Tom, are sure this guy isn't a soldier in da' family? I mean, good God man, where is your head?!


----------



## TripleF

massphatness said:


> Tom, are sure this guy isn't a soldier in da' family? I mean, good God man, where is your head?!


Can I help any of yous? Can I assist yous in any way?

Head of Da Family


----------



## icehog3

massphatness said:


> Tom, are sure this guy isn't a soldier in da' family? I mean, good God man, where is your head?!


I ain't skeered.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I ain't skeered.


you tell em hoss :r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> you tell em hoss :r


F'in A right, Buddy!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> F'in A right, Buddy!


that wanna be Mafioso in the south








I got my eyes on you


----------



## icehog3

I'm down with the Detroit/Chicago/Milwaukee MoB myself.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I'm down with the Detroit/Chicago/Milwaukee MoB myself.


that makes a Family

here is a pic of one of the Florida _mafia_ hitman


----------



## rck70

Do we have a problem here.....does da family really need to get involved?


----------



## icehog3

rck70 said:


> Do we have a problem here.....does da family really need to get involved?


Simmer down now.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Simmer down now.


:tpd:


----------



## CBI_2

BigVito said:


> that makes a Family
> 
> here is a pic of one of the Florida _mafia_ hitman


:r These types of guys are perfect for the knife in the back hits in a crowd.


----------



## BigVito

CBI_2 said:


> :r These types of guys are perfect for the knife in the back hits in a crowd.


thats if they don't cut themselves first:r


----------



## CBI_2

BigVito said:


> thats if they don't cut themselves first:r


:r That's why you send them out in packs. Like a group of little ankle biters.


----------



## ucubed

LOL, I don't think that's wise either, they'll just sit around talk about their feelings and start hacking away at themselves


----------



## BigVito

ucubed said:


> LOL, I don't think that's wise either, they'll just sit around talk about their feelings and start hacking away at themselves


:r :r :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ucubed said:


> bump
> 
> So I was told to check out this war...and though I did't read all of it...I saw enough listing to see that we win


:r



icehog3 said:


> "We"? I didn't see any bombs that you fired in this war.


:tpd::tu



BigVito said:


> maybe he is French


Who is "he" anyway



Mr.Maduro said:


> Check the date...*What are you on Old Sailor time*?


:rMan it's been one of those months (no escuse) the war may change it's directions due to a convo I had with a well respected gorilla. Or at least adding another person we all love a great deal Lets just say a BOTL may need some jungle love



icehog3 said:


> So the correct statement would be (although it is completely incorrect), "_They_ won".
> No worries, Brother, I know you are new.....you can try to help them win the next war.


There on our team now, Commander Ron is in charge of the Fl Crew. Im going to have to talk2him about his soilders:gn

PS: Ok yall give me until the end of this weekend and we can get this thing started.:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r
> 
> :tpd::tu
> 
> Who is "he" anyway
> 
> :rMan it's been one of those months (no escuse) the war may change it's directions due to a convo I had with a well respected gorilla. Or at least adding another person we all love a great deal Lets just say a BOTL may need some jungle love
> 
> There on our team now, Commander Ron is in charge of the Fl Crew. Im going to have to talk2him about his soilders:gn
> 
> PS: Ok yall give me until the end of this weekend and we can get this thing started.:chk:chk


is this D time or OS time?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> is this D time or OS time?


:r"D" Time (fingers crossed):tu


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r"D" Time (fingers crossed):tu


:r:r alright :ss


----------

